# WWE Superstar Shakeup Thread - All News Here



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

> The Superstar Shake-up begins
> Monday night marks the beginning of the two-night Superstar Shake-up, in which the landscapes of both Raw and SmackDown LIVE will change dramatically. Who will remain on Team Red, and which new Superstars will be added to the Raw roster?
> 
> How will the Superstar Shake-up impact Team Red?
> ...


Vince just announced a superstar shakeup. Does that mean a roster draft already? Don't they usually wait a few months after Mania to do that?

Headliner edit-Discuss what wrestlers you want to switch shows or anything related to this shakeup here.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

AJ to Raw might finally become a reality. I'm happy. He's earned the right to hang with the big boys.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Cool with me


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Lewdog1976 said:


> Vince just announced a superstar shakeup. Does that mean a roster draft already? Don't they usually wait a few months after Mania to do that?


It will be a super show, SD and Raw on one show. They will have like 4 or 5 matches where the winner of those matches will get to pick someone off the other show.


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou (Mar 18, 2017)

maybe not a full draft? he just said a "shakeup"


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

They definitely need to switch up the tag teams. Smackdown just has too many young teams where Raw has all the big name teams.


----------



## TheLapsedFan (Jan 13, 2017)

I wonder if Roman will go to SD :hmmm


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Definitely not a draft or he would have said draft. He said shake up which probably means 4-5 people switching brands


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

AJ to Raw
Roman to Smackdown


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Raw
Ambrose
Harper
Mojo
The Vaudevillians
Carmella + Ellsworth

SD
Rollins
Cesaro
Zayn
Charlotte
New Day (SD division needs saving)


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*It sounds like a bunch of trades between the major Superstars of both brands. I'm ok with this as long as Sasha doesn't go to SD as a face. I think they should wait to draft her in the summer after she feuds with Bayley.*


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

Well you KNOW Sami is gone. Maybe Ziggler or Miz to Raw?

You sure Reigns against Cena wouldn't be a main event for next year's Mania so they move Reigns to Smackdown?


----------



## anirioc (Jul 29, 2015)

A draft is whats best for business.


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

Bliss to Raw where she gets buried under Bayley and Charlotte...and this board implodes. lmao


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

One Winged Angel said:


> Raw
> Ambrose
> Harper
> Mojo
> ...


Both Rollins and AJ feuded with two major authority figures on their respective brands. Time to let it go Ace. AJ is coming to Raw, be happy, smile.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Sounds like it could just be a few trades or call ups of NXT talent. But I don't think it will be a full on draft.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

God Movement said:


> Both Rollins and AJ feuded with two major authority figures on their respective brands. Time to let it go Ace. AJ is coming to Raw, be happy, smile.


 SD can't lose its face, they would have to start from scratch again. 

If it were up to me, AJ should stay with SD till he retires, unlike SD is my home Taker.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Rollins and Zayn to Smackdown please!


----------



## bhamilton (Jan 17, 2014)

Just freakin great. Right before Smackdown returns to Kentucky for the first time in over 7 years. If AJ and Roam swap :crying:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Steve Black Man said:


> Rollins and Zayn to Smackdown please!


They should send Rollins, Zayn, Cesero and Owens to SD and Miz, Ziggler, Wyatt and Kalisto to raw


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

Smackdown is gonna get fucked harder than Xavier Woods phucked Paige. 

Smackdown/NXT-->Raw
AJ Styles
Alexa Bliss
Nakamura
The Revival
Becky Lynch
John Cena
Nikki Bella



Raw-->Smackdown
Dana Brooke
Jinder Mahal
Summer Rae
Bo Dallas
Darren Young
Paige


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

bhamilton said:


> Just freakin great. Right before Smackdown returns to Kentucky for the first time in over 7 years. If AJ and Roam swap :crying:


Seriously? Where and when? I live in Williamsburg south of Corbin...it would be nice if they would come to Corbin Arena some time.


----------



## Bramer (Oct 8, 2016)

*WWE Draft coming next week*

Confirmed just earlier on the show by Mr McMahon.

Who are your top 3 picks per brand?


----------



## The Reaper (Jul 23, 2016)

Styles has got to go to RAW and Rollins must go to Smackdown surely.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: WWE Draft coming next week*

Raw
Ambrose
Ziggler
Carmella w/ Ellsworth

SD
Rollins
Zayn
Charlotte


----------



## Heat15 (Apr 20, 2016)

Lewdog1976 said:


> Seriously? Where and when? I live in Williamsburg south of Corbin...it would be nice if they would come to Corbin Arena some time.


Louisville. April 18th.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

God Movement said:


> Both Rollins and AJ feuded with two major authority figures on their respective brands. Time to let it go Ace. AJ is coming to Raw, be happy, smile.


Seth is set to start feuding with Samoa Joe now into Payback. So I don't see him going to SD right now. Plus if HHH and Stephanie aren't around don't see the point in moving him to a different brand atm. With Shane and Bryan still around, AJ leaving makes sense.


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

*Re: WWE Draft coming next week*

What are the details?


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

WWE trading deadline is next week , Predictions

*1st trade*
RAW gets: AJ Styles , SDLive gets: Romain Reings

*2nd trade*
RAW gets: Mickie James , SDLive gets Sasha Banks

*3rd trade*
RAW gets: Dean Ambrose , SDLive gets: Kevin Owens

*4th trade*
RAW gets: Mauro Ranallo, SDLive gets: Michael Cole

*5th*
RAW gets: A future pick from SmackDown, SDLive gets Paul Haymon


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

Heat15 said:


> Louisville. April 18th.


Yeah I just read that... and it is on the other side of the freaking state a 3 hour drive away.


----------



## chrispepper (May 29, 2011)

It'll probably be a super show with matches giving the GM's "picks". 

The New Day to smackdown makes a lot of sense - them along with DIY could revitalise the tag division and they could also be used as more of a singles push in the mid card. No need to break them up, just use them differently. I figure they were teasing a Revival/New Day feud, but they could probably save that as a cross-brand match?

Raw Gets:
AJ Styles
Alexa Bliss
Dean Ambrose

Smackdown Gets:
Roman Reigns - who would he feud with on raw? Rollins will probably feud with Joe
Charlotte
Cesaro
Sami Zayn


----------



## AV9160 (Jan 26, 2017)

SmackDown to RAW
A.J. Styles
Randy Orton
The Miz
Dean Ambrose

RAW to SmackDown
Brock Lesnar (the universal title recolor leak from a while ago)
Finn Balor
Sami Zayn
Kevin Owens

Shinsuke Nakamura ends up on SmackDown


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: WWE Draft coming next week*



nyelator said:


> What are the details?


None so far. 

If I had to guess:
Rollins, Owens, Zayn on SD.

Styles, Ambrose, Miz to Raw.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

AV9160 said:


> SmackDown to RAW
> A.J. Styles
> Randy Orton
> The Miz
> ...


Who would Brock Feud with on Smackdown??

There's no way he's leaving Raw.


----------



## AV9160 (Jan 26, 2017)

taker1986 said:


> Who would Brock Feud with on Smackdown??
> 
> There's no way he's leaving Raw.


He is the universal champion. There was a rumor a while ago that the universal title was going to SmackDown because they made a new silver face plate for the title. So based off of that, I got Brock to SmackDown.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

AV9160 said:


> He is the universal champion. There was a rumor a while ago that the universal title was going to SmackDown because they made a new silver face plate for the title. So based off of that, I got Brock to SmackDown.


Maybe, but I can't see anyone credible enough for him to feud with. Bray possibly if he becomes face, maybe Cena when he returns but who wants to see that again.


----------



## AV9160 (Jan 26, 2017)

taker1986 said:


> Maybe, but I can't see anyone credible enough for him to feud with. Bray possibly if he becomes face, maybe Cena when he returns but who wants to see that again.


I don't want to see Brock at all again so idk lol. Maybe Nakamura? I really didn't think that part through. I just did it because he is the Universal Champion right now.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Lewdog1976 said:


> Bliss to Raw where she gets buried under Bayley and Charlotte...and this board implodes. lmao


Here for it.


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

chrispepper said:


> It'll probably be a super show with matches giving the GM's "picks".
> 
> The New Day to smackdown makes a lot of sense - them along with DIY could revitalise the tag division and they could also be used as more of a singles push in the mid card. No need to break them up, just use them differently. I figure they were teasing a Revival/New Day feud, but they could probably save that as a cross-brand match?
> 
> ...


No I hate that draft bad Chris


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

If Dean will go to Raw Seth and Roman will remain there.

The Shield vs The Club incoming. :HHH2


----------



## Braun (Feb 23, 2017)

I said this draft was a mistake. Already they're having to trade to prevent stale match ups.

Just end the drafty. The attitude ERA didn't have a draft and they had a stacked roster.

Just get better writers,bring back the hardcore,European titles for mid carders. That's the Ic,United States,European,hardcore titles for mid carders. Plus they have a cruiserweight title.

Then they should bring back the tag team women's titles from the early 90's. Combine both women's title and dare I say bring back the divas title or a t.v . Championship for mid card women to fight over.

Or keep both titles and name one the "women's world heavyweight title" while making the other "WWE women's title". 

Same for the top performers "WWE championship" and get rid of that tainted,hideous Universe title. Bring back the WHC.


There's going to be alot of talent coming in,and WWE best start making more belts and ending this silly draft.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

@Legit BOSS
Sasha might end up on Tuesday nights with Reigns


----------



## King-of-the-World (Sep 4, 2006)

Nakamura HAS to move to the main roster with him losing the title and rematch. I wonder if he'll just make an appearance on Smackdown or be a part of this "shakeup".


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

Firstly how is this surprising? We were already expecting a draft to happen for months.
Secondly stop referring to the wrestlers as superstars, sound like a WWE puppet.

Styles is without a doubt making his way to Raw. The Bullet Club will happen.


----------



## KLooking1990 (Sep 15, 2016)

Full bullet club on raw


----------



## Jabez Makaveli (Oct 15, 2015)

The last draft was like 6 or 7 years ago. Of course they're gonna change the way they do it.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Is Ellsworth gonna get drafted to RAW, news at 11.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

I am of the opinion they should cancel the brand split full stop. IT was designed to increase SD viewership and revenue. And from what I have read, it worked. But WWE has a stacked roster. AE never did a brand split. Particularly with the Woman, they would be better off merging the both rosters. More feuds, and more depth. Having Two titles too, imo devalues the brand. Their should always be one prize and one prize only. IT just declines the purpose of chasing something that anyone can chase.


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441 (Jun 20, 2015)

I am glad that there is a shake up, all the proper feuds have been done and nothing else can be done. Cant wait till next week.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

The brand split isn't going anywhere anytime soon, they need it to perpetuate the NXT brand even existing. 

There is way too much talent under the WWE umbrella now and they're trying to bring even more in as we speak.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

3ku1 said:


> I am of the opinion they should cancel the brand split full stop. IT was designed to increase SD viewership and revenue. And from what I have read, it worked. But WWE has a stacked roster. *AE never did a brand split.* Particularly with the Woman, they would be better off merging the both rosters. More feuds, and more depth. Having Two titles too, imo devalues the brand. Their should always be one prize and one prize only. IT just declines the purpose of chasing something that anyone can chase.


Okay well that was then. This is now and The Brand Split doesn't need to end. It doesn't make Sense IMO especially for Smackdown. Why would they go through all this just to make Smackdown legit only to go right back to what made it irrelevant in the first place? 

I say keep the split. Make some trades, and call up some people from NXT(What they seem to be doing now) and It'll be good.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Just don't split up any tag teams and we good. :mj2


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

Trade AJ styles for Kevin Owens...

Trade Dean Ambrose for Sami Zayn

Trade Bray Wyatt for Somoa Joe

Turn Finn heel and do a bullet club vs shield thing I guess.


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

Bliss/Charlotte trade. I would love to see my queen feud with Nia but not nearly as much as I would love to see her feud with Mickie and go again with Becky. Sasha vs Bayley will be the focus on Raw for a while and I'm cool with that. 

I'm gonna withhold any wishlist for the men until I see where Roman ends up as that will play a huge role in dictating where I don't want quite a few performers to land.


----------



## MOBELS (Dec 29, 2010)

AJ Styles to RAW
Kalisto to RAW
Mojo Rawley to RAW
The Vaudevillans to RAW

Seth Rollins to Smackdown
Sami Zayn to Smackdown
Gallows and Anderson to Smackdown
Enzo and Cass to Smackdown 

No idea how there going to do it, but if its going to be in trade form they are going to have to trade a bunch of jobbers from Smackdown to RAW. Styles and Rollins shifting brands is a given, with both feuding with the on-screen commissioners, Zayn is also a given considering they've built up the fact that Stephanie hates Zayn. Gallows/Anderson and Enzo/Cass need to be shifted over brands because RAW's division is stacked as hell atm and Smackdowns dead in the water. 

Mojo seems like a Vince guy so I wouldn't be surprised if they try push him on RAW and Kalisto desperately needs to be in the cruiserweight division.


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

Genetically Superior said:


> Bliss/Charlotte trade. I would love to see my queen feud with Nia but not nearly as much as I would love to see her feud with Mickie and go again with Becky. Sasha vs Bayley will be the focus on Raw for a while and I'm cool with that.
> 
> I'm gonna withhold any wishlist for the men until I see where Roman ends up as that will play a huge role in dictating where I don't want quite a few performers to land.


Just from that second paragraph I know you get it. Pretty much it.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

New acquisitions

RAW

Dillinger
Styles
Crews
The Revival
Carmella
Bliss
the Ascension
Kalisto

SD

Nakamura
Cesaro & Sheamus
Dana
Charlotte
Zayn
Rollins
Golden Truth
Samson


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

AJ to Raw
Charlotte to Smackdown

I expect both of these to happen 100%. I think Nakamura and DIY will show up as well to be drafted. Roman won't go to Smackdown unless Brock does too, which obviously won't happen since he's the UC. 

As far as what I want:

Becky to Raw. SD's division is beyond saving and going nowhere. Emma/Becky is a more fun feud than anything she could have on Smackdown.

Zayn to Smackdown. He'll never be the top dog on Raw, there's too much star power with the likes of Roman, Rollins, Brock etc in the main event. SD will need a top babyface with Cena leaving and Orton being Orton.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Raw already got Balor, Joe, and the Hardys. I'd also send Amblows to Raw after taking the IC belt off him. SD would get Big Nak, Revival, and Zayn. Finally, there would be no more coporate jargon on SD. Leave that to Raw. Let them call it a "championship opportunity" instead of a match. On Raw it can be a title, but on SD it's a belt. So forth and so on.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

Lewdog1976 said:


> Bliss to Raw where she gets buried under Bayley and Charlotte...and this board implodes. lmao


Well she's already getting buried by Naomi so....


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

New day and Charlotte to smackdown seem obvious.

Charlotte's the top girl in the company, if the RAW women's title is occupied, then she's without a doubt taking the smackdown one and becoming the first women to hold both.


----------



## kristie wilson (Dec 30, 2016)

this is what I want to see happen:

styles to raw

charlotte & sami zayn to smackdown


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Well they aren't going to have the champions switch shows. So that means Orton is staying on Smackdown and Lesnar is staying on Raw. Well Owens isn't going to Smackdown, because he's US Champion and they already have Owens/Jericho match set for Payback. Which means Ambrose isn't going to Raw either, unless he drops IC Title this week on Smackdown. Balor just returned to Raw and Joe/Rollins are feuding. While Hardys and Revival just debuted on Raw and Cesaro/Sheamus are number 1 contenders. So none of those teams are going to Smackdown. So these are the only guys I see switching brands

My guess is this happens.....

Raw gets AJ Styles, American Alpha, Apollo Crews, Kalisto, Carmella, Alexa Bliss,Tye Dillenger,Natayla

Smackdown gets Nakumara, New Day, Enzo/Cass, Sami Zayn,Charlotte, Dana Brooke, Rusev


Raw roster
Lesnar-part time

Face
Reigns
Rollins
Balor
Crews/Tye Dillenger

Heel
AJ
Joe
Strowman
Owens

Fresh match ups of AJ vs Balor, AJ vs Rollins, Owens vs Balor, Owens vs Crews or Dillenger. Along with AJ/Reigns again.


Tag
Hardys, Revival, American Alpha, Gallows/Anderson and Sheamus/Cesaro

Woman
Bayley, Sasha Banks, Alexa Bliss, Nia Jax, Natayla, Carmella

Smackdown
Part-time John Cena

Face
Orton
Ambrose
Nakamura
Zayn
Harper

Heel
Bray Wyatt
Miz
Baron Corbin
Rusev
Dolph Ziggler


Fresh match ups of Nakumara vs everyone, Zayn vs Ziggler/Corbin/Miz, Ambrose vs Rusev, Orton vs Rusev. While Orton/Miz and Ambrose/Wyatt can be done again as well.

Tag 
New Day, Enzo/Cass, Usos, Slater/Rhino, Breezedango, 

Woman-Charlotte, Naomi, Becky Lynch, Mickie James, Dana Brooke, Nikki Bella


----------



## RocksPie (Sep 2, 2014)

*Superstar shake up next week*

Superstar shake up next week, It looks like another draft or whatever, Do you guys think it will just a few people only switching shows?


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: Superstar shake up next week*

Michael Cole said we have no idea what it could mean..

:eyeroll2 WOAT Michael Cole

Seriously if you believe the dirt sheets it's Reigns for Styles, but I don't think they'll take Reigns off "the A show" not after beating Taker. I'd like to see Sami go to SD as he's doing NOTHING on Raw it'll probably be one or two guys from each part of the card being traded. A couple maineventers a couple midcarders a couple tag teams.. You get the point lol


----------



## Braun (Feb 23, 2017)

*Re: Superstar shake up next week*

Send Enzo cass to SD for Willing & Gable.

Trade two women, I'd say Emma and Alicia fox to SD,in Trade for Becky and Nikki,or Alexa and Becky.

Send Aj styles to Raw for Seth Rollins.

And draft Mojo to Raw for Rusev.


----------



## Jeff Rollins (May 11, 2014)

I don't get sending Rollins to SmackDown he's got a feud with Joe ready made for him.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

I have a hard time believing they place Reigns on SDL. :lol


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

One Winged Angel said:


> Raw
> Ambrose
> Harper
> Mojo
> ...


so in other words the most 1 sided squash since goldberg lesner 2?


----------



## Kishido (Aug 12, 2014)

I would put all the smarks favourites bar AJ styles in SmackDown while letting all others like Roman, Brock, Cena, Randy and Co be at RAW.

Let us see how big SmackDown would be with Balor, Owens, Zayn and the likes running the show


----------



## Eliko (Oct 2, 2014)

Raw :
AJ Styles
?
?



SD: 
Finn Balor
Sami Zayn
Sasha Banks

pretty sure it will go something like this.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Corbin didn't win the IC title, he can't stay on SDL. 

Corbin to Raw.

Bullet Club to SDL, since they lost their rematch already and won't be teaming with Finn. 

Strowman to SDL to become champion, since he won't beat Brock and needs to keep moving upwards.


----------



## jky2k15 (Aug 26, 2015)

WWE wants it's best and brightest on Raw. 

Raw: 
AJ/Miz/Luke Harper
Alexa Bliss 
The Revival

SDL:
Rollins/Joe/Rusev/Zayn
Sasha/Dana Brooke
New Day/Sheamus and Cesaro

AJ needs more top notch opponents. Club reunion bound to happen. 
Miz has really stepped it up a level on SDL, will need someone to fill Jericho's shoes. 
Harper had a really nice run, which will set him up to be the best damn jobber on raw. 
Alexa has been excellent, and Raw is going to pull her away. 
Cole was hyping the hell out of Dash and Dawson. They come in and stomp a mudhole through the New Day. They're going to be on the big stage.

Rollins needs to get back in the main event picture, and Raw isn't going to allow that right now. Everyone points out the feud with Joe, but I think that SDL needs more guys that can fill mid and high card spots, and Joe works. 

Zayn needs to get the hell off of Raw. SDL is the land of opportunity. He can put on some quality matches, and stumble into a main event or or two.

Rusev wasn't even on tv tonight. No role in mania. He was built as the monster on Raw, then got slain by Roman. Now Braun is the monster. Rusev is a man without a niche. He can do a lot more work on SDL.
Sheamus/Cesaro--the one thing that gives me hold up is that they just won the #1 contendership. That said, I think both are excellent as solo performers and it makes sense to have them on SDL where they can help the tag team division OR singles matches. 

New Day. The SDL tag team division is trash. They need some established teams. I think New Day has done all it can on Raw. The whole coming out to issue a challenge, they weren't in a match at mania--Raw doesn't know what to do with them. They can give credibility.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Reigns, Rollins, New Day, Zayn, and Charlotte on SD Live. 

Styles, Cena, Miz, Maryse, Nikki, and Lynch on Raw


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I hope Cesaro goes to SmackDown and AJ Styles stays!


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

After watching RAW, I've got the feeling that Enzo & Cass, Sami Zayn and either Charlotte or Nia Jax will be heading over to SmackDown. Charlotte does seem like the better move. Given that Sasha seems to be turning heel at some point, bringing over another babyface to work with her makes sense. Becky Lynch is probably the best choice for that, given that they seem to be focusing more on Naomi and Mickie James on SmackDown. Lynch & Bayley could have good chemistry as a babyface tandem. 

I used to think that there was a chance that they would send Strowman over to SmackDown. It wouldn't be the weirdest thing they could do. That would probably mean a move by Baron Corbin to RAW. That might be why they didn't have him win the IC Title, because it's not likely they send Owens to SmackDown right now and ruin that little power faction Triple H is building. But, in order to preserve Lesnar vs. Reigns, they might send Roman over to SmackDown for a few months. Seth Rollins passing the torch to Finn Balor might mean that he's going to get a run over there. They will need more babyfaces on RAW, so I can see them moving AJ Styles and turning him babyface. 

Alright, so I guess my final predictions look like this: 

Former WWE Champion Swap:

* AJ Styles to RAW to be a top babyface

* Seth Rollins to SmackDown in a fair trade, where he hopefully gets to run free away from Triple H and The Authority storylines.

* Bray Wyatt to RAW, where I also think he becomes a babyface. It feels like his stuff with Orton is being played out, and almost like he doesn't belong there anymore. 

* Roman Reigns to SmackDown in order to keep him away from Brock Lesnar and maybe even give him another WWE Championship run to peeve people off. This also puts all three Shield members on the same show. Hmm. 

Woman Swap:

* Charlotte Flair to SmackDown to freshen both divisions up instantly. 

* Becky Lynch to RAW to do the same thing. Sasha Banks turns heel before long. 

Tag Team Swap:

* Kurt Angle drafts American Alpha because he sees the three I's in them. They get to tear it up on the longer show. 

* Enzo & Cass go to SmackDown where John Cena can mentor them when he is around. They will no doubt eventually defeat The Usos for the SmackDown Tag Titles. 

Singles Swap:

* Sami Zayn to SmackDown where he will hopefully find new life. I could very easily see him as a babyface challenger for the likes of Randy Orton and Roman Reigns, and a good tag partner for Seth Rollins and John Cena. He could get a run with the IC Title (a good fit for him), and I think he can Baron Corbin might even be able to do some interesting work together. Well, as interesting as Baron Corbin can be. There are also matches with Dolph Ziggler, which could be pretty amazing. 

* Kalisto to RAW. I can see Kurt Angle seeing value in his high-flying style, maybe even saying that his ring style reminds him of Rey Mysterio. It wouldn't change the face of RAW, but it's an act that isn't doing much on SmackDown who could work with some of the mid-card heels over there. 

Couple Swap:

* The Miz & Maryse get a promotion to RAW, where their act could find renewed life. They're great on SmackDown, but it feels like they've hit a peak there. 

* Rusev & Lana to balance things out. 

Announcer Swap:

* Corey Graves to SmackDown. I don't think this would be as punishment or anything. The WWE is clearly happy with the work he is doing, but if they choose to bring back Mauro Ranallo, I'm sure that relationship will work better than the JBL/Mauro one. He's also on 205 Live, so he's there anywhere. You can re-assign him to do other things on Mondays, or even be the host for RAW Talk. 

* JBL to RAW. He can be in the big pond again. He's obviously the WWE's most senior active color guy, and the stuff with Mauro just isn't working on Tuesday nights. Cole and him work better as a team. Jim Ross could come in every now and then and replace Saxton for the third hour of RAW, because why not?

As I post that, I'm here thinking that it might actually make more sense to send Finn Balor over to SmackDown, so that you're not pressured with reforming The Bullet Club, which is going to necessitate them as heels anyway. Balor on SmackDown would be completely fresh, and he can be mentored by Cena, work with Orton and basically do the exact same things as what you'd be having the more polished Rollins doing anyway.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

AJ for Reigns or Rollins
Miz or Corbin for Zayn
Alexa or Mickie for Sasha or Charlotte
A few shake ups in the Tag divisions

Then a few NXT call ups.


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

Chris22 said:


> I hope Cesaro goes to SmackDown and AJ Styles stays!


Do you know when that Tag title match is on? I'm afraid that he won't be going to SD for a few months atleast since the Tag match might be on after the shake up. So dumb. The Hardys, The Club, The New Day, Enzo and Cass and now the Revival all on Raw and they're going to keep Cesaro and Sheamus as a team.


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2017/0404/624908/vince-mcmahon-to-allow-trades/
So with this information they might be able to negotiate titles going by this 
WWE announced the following on the "Shakeup" and noted that Vince will be granting both brands the chance to make trades, deals and other moves that they feel necessary.
Mr. McMahon announces WWE will "shake things up" next week on Raw and SmackDown LIVE
ORLANDO, Fla. – "It's time to shake things up around here," Mr. McMahon loudly exclaimed to the raucous Amway Center crowd during the Raw after WrestleMania.

The Chairman and CEO of WWE surprised everyone Monday night in Orlando when he came out to the ring and thanked the WWE Universe for making WrestleMania 33 The Ultimate Thrill Ride. Surprise turned to shock, however, when Mr. McMahon then announced that the WWE roster will undergo a seismic shift on next week's editions of Raw and SmackDown LIVE.

Mr. McMahon also announced he has already conferred with lead representatives from Raw and SmackDown LIVE in advance of the shake-up that will take place for both brands. That includes the newly named Raw General Manager, WWE Hall of Famer Kurt Angle, as well as SmackDown General Manager Daniel Bryan, who are already in ongoing discussions with each other regarding next week's anticipated Superstar movement, WWE.com has confirmed.

The WWE Chairman will be granting both sides an opportunity to make trades, deals and other moves that they feel fit, according to WWE.com sources. There are many potential maneuvers that the WWE Universe will surely be buzzing over. Could we see recently engaged SmackDown stars John Cena & Nikki Bella on separate brands as a result of the shake-up? What about a monster like Braun Strowman causing havoc on the SmackDown LIVE roster instead of Raw? The possibilities are endless.

Stick with WWE.com for more on the Superstar Shake-up as news develops, and tune into next week's Raw and SmackDown LIVE to see where things stand within WWE's New Era.


----------



## juzthyde (Sep 21, 2015)

Enzo and Cass, Sasha should move to SD.
Bo Dallas should join his brother as the new member. Andrade should be on RAW and create the stable that they want him to make.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Whatever women end up on Raw are fucked. I wouldn't mind Nia Jax going to Smackdown. 

If they were ever gonna turn Roman I'd have had the Usos join him. But that's not gonna happen. 

Knowing the E SDL will probably get Henry, Big Show and Golden Truth. 

Sent from my 4009X using Tapatalk


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Doing some revision, I actually think that Cena for Reigns would be a good trade. Cena is still the "man" in WWE, and with him taking more and more time off SmackDown, I think the benefit of having him associated with the brand is minimized. On RAW, he provides your prototypical WWE main eventer too, which is something they are lacking outside of Reigns, who is stale as shit on that show. The match-ups involving Cena that are waiting for him over there are either entirely new, or freshened up with a new context. Reigns can be kept away from Brock on SmackDown, while he can have relatively fresh matches with Orton and maybe re-associate himself with Ambrose.

I'd like to see them do two former champion trades: Angle choosing Cena and Styles makes perfect sense for his gimmick. The man who inducted him into the Hall of Fame and a man he genuinely believes is the best wrestler in the world not him. Daniel Bryan can trade them for Roman Reigns -- a man who beat him at Fastlane and earned his respect and just defeated The Undertaker -- and maybe Finn Balor. Seth Rollins would make sense, but honestly, a Cena/Rollins dream team to fight The Authority makes wonderful sense. You can avoid the awkward problem of The Balor Club running around while you are trying to establish Balor as a babyface by sending him to SmackDown. Reigns, Orton, Balor, Wyatt and Ambrose then become your main featured guys, which doesn't look too bad, to be honest. You can call up Nakamura to add to that, and things are really cooking.

The woman swap between Charlotte and Becky makes perfect sense. The top female for RAW and the top female for SmackDown last year swapping places. Becky and Bayley provide you with a babyface team that isn't going to feature a betrayal (unless they do want to turn Becky for a WrestleMania program or something). Charlotte trying to take over SmackDown and making enemies with everybody could be fun. Her gimmick seems to be a natural opponent for Mickie James. And even Natalya, should they decide to turn her, even if just for a program. Those ladies have good matches together. 

I've gone back on Enzo & Cass heading to SmackDown. I think it would work just fine, but American Alpha coming over for Cesaro & Sheamus is probably more interesting. When Cesaro and Sheamus do eventually split, this provides SmackDown with two more singles guys with profile too. There can be drama as to whether or not Sheamus & Cesaro will win the RAW Tag Titles from The Hardy Boyz before they start their SmackDown commitments, and maybe vice versa with Alpha being owed a rematch against The Usos.

Sami Zayn for Kalisto still makes mid-card sense to me. Zayn in that mix on SmackDown would be groovy, while Kalisto could find new life on RAW. If he's teaming with the likes of Rollins, it makes Rollins look all that much bigger too. 

Maybe they could do some sort of "diamond in the rough" swap, between two stars who have never won a championship or something? Bo Dallas can head to SmackDown, where he might get some renewed focus, since he has gotten absolutely nothing on RAW. Maybe an IC Title run when he joins his "brother" in his mission to regain the WWE Championship? It'd be interesting to see Wyatt and Dallas interact. It might bring more life out of Bo, who has got some serious potential under there. As for someone from SmackDown to go to RAW -- while Apollo Crews or Mojo Rawley would make the most sense from a kayfabe standpoint -- I kind of like the idea of them both stretching their limbs on SmackDown some more. I thought about Carmella, but I think RAW has enough bitch heels. You'd basically be doing this for the bad comedy between her and Ellsworth when they break up. Looking at the SmackDown roster, I actually think Aiden English to RAW would be a good move. The Vaudevillains are DEAD in the water, and English's shtick was working fine before the pairing. It'd be an entertaining segment on RAW each week, until Vince got bored of it, but you might as well try, right? Bryan can keep Gotch, who he helped train, and they can repackage him and try and do something there. I haven't seen anything from him outside The Vaudevillains, so maybe I'll be pleasantly surprised?

Another random tag team swap I would make is The Golden Truth for Heath Slater & Rhyno. No particular reason other than I think Slater & Rhyno would be an entertaining fit on RAW, and I think Angle and Slater interacting would make for some good comedy. They can have some fairly fresh matches over there, and who knows, maybe it reignites the act? 

Oh, and I almost missed the couple swap of The Miz & Maryse for Rusev & Lana. That pretty much explains itself. 

As for call-ups -- you've already got The Revival on RAW. Nakamura to SmackDown seems like a no-brainer. I think Andrade "Cien" Almas will be getting called up. I know he hasn't set the world alight in NXT, but that never stopped them when it came to Baron Corbin, Austin Aries, Apollo Crews, Mojo Rawley, Nia Jax, Alexa Bliss or Carmella, did it? He's done his time there, he's apparently getting a bit over it, and he's a solid wrestler that they've invested a fair bit in, so why not try? Ambrose retained the IC Title, so he could show up and shock the world by winning that in his first night with the company. It'd be a fresh run, give Almas someone over to feud with right out of the gate, and Almas can drop the belt to Sami Zayn or someone if it doesn't work out. 

Ember Moon seems packaged and ready to go, and while I'm not particularly into her, it doesn't seem like the NXT crowd is either, but what else does she have to learn? Throw her into the mix on RAW and see how she does. They've got Emma and Nia for her to beat week after week after week after week. Maybe they try her as a heel and put her against Bayley and Becky? Weirder things have happened. 

Tye Dillinger has been rumored since before the Royal Rumble. I've always considered it a possibility he stays in NXT to ready guys forever, but for morale reasons, it might be good to give him a main roster run and let him build some more cache before they send him back down. His chant is at least over, and I think in today's world, if anything is over it's a plus. And that is somewhat leaking into his reputation as a professional. At the very least, he'd be a fresh face in the mid-card. Gavin Spears to RAW, so his perfect gimmick isn't clashing with The Fashion Police. He could join Cena and Rollins in their battle against all that is evil. Dillinger winning the US Title from Kevin Owens would be something I'm sure KO is down for (he's raved about Dillinger in the past), and would be a good crowning moment for him. 

Roderick Strong could show up somewhere and be used for the Cruiserweight Division. I can see that division now being showcased on RAW and SmackDown as well, with those guys not really having a fixed roster. I mean, most of them will be traveling to both shows anyway. Having Neville, Rich Swann, Cedric Alexander, Austin Aries, Roderick Strong and Jack Gallagher added to SmackDown's talent pool only helps them out.

TLDR Version: 

* Roman Reigns for John Cena
* Finn Balor for AJ Styles
* Sami Zayn for Kalisto
* Rusev & Lana for The Miz & Maryse
* Sheamus & Cesaro for American Alpha
* Charlotte Flair for Becky Lynch
* The Golden Truth for Heath Slater & Rhyno
* Bo Dallas for Aiden English
* Tye Dillinger and Ember Moon debut with RAW
* Shinsuke Nakamura and Andrade "Cien" Almas debut with SmackDown
* The cruiserweights become multi-branded and Roderick Strong debuts with them (yes, I know Kalisto could enter the Cruiserweight Division and then appear on SmackDown, so why trade for him, but whatever -- I'm employing WWE logic here)


----------



## juzthyde (Sep 21, 2015)

I want to keep Sasha and Enzo and Cass off RAW. I can tolerate Bayley but not three of them.
Corbin - RAW
Miz - RAW
Rusev - SD
Graves - SD
JBL - RAW ( prefer JBL than Graves)


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

wwetna1 said:


> Reigns, Rollins, New Day, Zayn, and Charlotte on SD Live.
> 
> Styles, Cena, Miz, Maryse, Nikki, and Lynch on Raw


They're not putting all of the former Shield members on the same show.


----------



## HeFiddledWWEburned (Mar 23, 2017)

To Raw
Styles
Harper
Bliss
Corbin
M.James

To Smackdown
Reigns
Rusev
Enzo
Cass
Nia Jax


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

Dibil13 said:


> AJ to Raw
> Charlotte to Smackdown
> 
> I expect both of these to happen 100%. I think Nakamura and DIY will show up as well to be drafted. Roman won't go to Smackdown unless Brock does too, which obviously won't happen since he's the UC.
> ...


I think we're getting a Styles for Roman swap honestly. Its the only practical way to keep Roman and Brock apart for 12 months. The Mania match can be worked out by Roman winning the Rumble and choosing to face the Raw champion. I also think SD gets Zayn. KO - Balor and Joe are on Raw to stay and I'm pretty sure the plan is for Seth to work Joe for Payback. Give SD a Nak callup and DIY + New Day and you're good as new.



DoctorWhosawhatsit said:


> Seriously if you believe the dirt sheets it's Reigns for Styles,* but I don't think they'll take Reigns off "the A show" not after beating Taker*. I'd like to see Sami go to SD as he's doing NOTHING on Raw it'll probably be one or two guys from each part of the card being traded. A couple maineventers a couple midcarders a couple tag teams.. You get the point lol


I'd be inclined to agree with you if it not for the fact that, due to the flattening ratings on Raw, SD has become a larger component of their revenue strategy going forward. If you can't have one show drawing a 4.0 weekly, your next best bet is to create two shows capable of drawing around the 3.0 mark. SD is a 2 hour show, so you'll always see the bulk of the talent on the Red brand, but expect to see more "chosen ones" land on Tuesday nights to balance the equation a bit.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.wwe.com/shows/raw/wwe-ra...7750555=1&utm_source=t.co&utm_medium=referral



> ORLANDO, Fla. – "It's time to shake things up around here," Mr. McMahon loudly exclaimed to the raucous Amway Center crowd during the Raw after WrestleMania.
> 
> The Chairman and CEO of WWE surprised everyone Monday night in Orlando when he came out to the ring and thanked the WWE Universe for making WrestleMania 33 The Ultimate Thrill Ride. Surprise turned to shock, however, when Mr. McMahon then announced that the WWE roster will undergo a seismic shift on next week’s editions of Raw and SmackDown LIVE.
> 
> ...


its not a draft just more like a trade deadline.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

What I would do:

*RAW: *
- AJ Styles
- Luke Harper
- American Alpha
- Tye Dillinger

*Smackdown: *
- Seth Rollins
- Nakamura
- Enzo & Cass
- Sami Zayn
- Rusev
- #DIY

You change a tag team across - you partner Carmella with Enzo & Cass again and you bring American Alpha over to Raw. I would also add DIY to the Smackdown roster too. I was thinking about moving New Day across to Smackdown but it looks like they're about to feud with The Revival. Hardys, Club and Sheamus/Cesaro make up the rest of the tag division for Raw. 

I would move some known mid-carders across to Smackdown because that is where Smackdown is the weakest. Adding Zayn and Rusev in there for some padding is a smart move, allowing them a platform to potentially go on to become the bigger names of that brand. Main event swap with Rollins & AJ Styles and also putting Nakamura on the Smackdown roster due to how much 'star' power Raw already has with Owens, Joe, Reigns, Balor, Styles, Lesnar etc.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

So they can start getting stars tonight?


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Genuinely fearing for SmackDown here, if I was in charge of this I'd like to see something like:

Raw picks:
AJ Styles 
Baron Corbin 
Luke Harper 
Tye Dillinger 
Mickie James 


SmackDown picks:
Seth Rollins 
Rusev 
New Day
Shinsuke Nakamura 
Sasha Banks


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I think this could be a blessing in disguise for Smackdown.

Whilst it's very likely they lose their hottest commodity in AJ Styles, they could also GAIN a wealth of mid-carders doing absolutely NOTHING on the Raw roster and ultimately, it's the Smackdown midcard that's been suffering with repeat matches and lack of stars. It would also mean they would potentially shove The Miz into the main event scene as top heel now that Styles will be gone.

The Miz deserves that.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

The Renegade said:


> I think we're getting a Styles for Roman swap honestly. Its the only practical way to keep Roman and Brock apart for 12 months. The Mania match can be worked out by* Roman winning the Rumble* and choosing to face the Raw champion. I also think SD gets Zayn. KO - Balor and Joe are on Raw to stay and I'm pretty sure the plan is for Seth to work Joe for Payback. Give SD a Nak callup and DIY + New Day and you're good as new.


You said that so casually :lmao, like that wouldn't cause WW3.


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

SovereignVA said:


> You said that so casually :lmao, like that wouldn't cause WW3.


Just trying to realistic, haha. We already know the match is happening, so its just a matter of how they plan to get to it.


----------



## Jeff Rollins (May 11, 2014)

I would rather Rollins stay on Raw if AJ moves there as unfortunately I have no means of watching SmackDown as Rollins is my favourite


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

I'm guessing this shakeup may be similar to the trades that occurred throughout the month of June 2005.


----------



## AV9160 (Jan 26, 2017)

SmackDown gets
Nakamura, Sami Zayn, Rusev, Enzo & Cass, The New Day

RAW gets
A.J. Styles, Luke Harper, Apollo Crews, Kalisto, The Vaudevillains


----------



## PukeLikeEveryone (Mar 17, 2015)

I would rather for AJ to stay at Smackdown with John, have Reigns stay at Raw and anything else I wouldn't mind.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

I don't think we'll have as many moves as people think 3/4 per brand and a couple from NxT
*Raw*
Bray Wyatt (could also be Styles but I feel they are keeping Styles for Nakamura) 
Alexa Bliss (I think they'll keep Becky on Smackdown for big feud with Charlotte so Bliss is next best option in a trade for Charlotte)
Ambrose (Have him drop the title tonight then move him)
Kalisto (CW)

*Smackdown *
Charlotte (I'm 100% certain on this one, shes moving to become first double champion then see above)
Rollins (I think he needs to get away from trips and Steph for a while in terms of story)
Zayn (been teased way too much to not happen)
New Day (Either these guys or Enzo and Cass back with Mella)

*NxT Call ups*
Asuka or Billie Kay & Peyton Royce
Tye Dillinger
Hideo Itami
Elias Samson


----------



## ThePhenomenal-1 (May 21, 2011)

Well that's AJ gone to raw. I wouldn't be too fussed with this as that way he can enter feud with others stars he hasn't faced before but knowing that nakamura is coming to the SD brand just makes it bitter sweet. Also i'm a bit skeptical on how he is going to be booked considering he was booked well on SD live. Hoping that since angle is GM and they are friends/angle really likes AJ, he can keep his booking from sinking.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

I see AJ being the biggest name traded next week. Possibly Roman if Vince is feeling bold enough to take him off the flagship show. The rest of the trades will probably be mid carders and tag teams.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Carmella to raw Sasha to SD
Nattie to raw Charlotte to SD


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

Men 

Raw - Cena,Reigns,Ambrose,Owens,Jericho,Balor,Joe,Strowman,Rusev,Sheamus 

Smackdown - Styles,Rollins,Orton,Bray,Miz,Nakamura,Cesaro,Zayn,Corbin,Ziggler 


Women 

Raw - Charlotte,Becky,Emma,Alexa,Naomi,Dana 

Smackdown - Sasha,Bayley,Asuka,Nikki,Natalya,Carmella,Alicia



Tagteams 


Raw - New Day, Hardys, Enzo&Cass , Vaudevillains 

Smackdown - Alpha, Usos ,Revival, Golden truth


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

The Wood said:


> After watching RAW, I've got the feeling that Enzo & Cass, Sami Zayn and either Charlotte or Nia Jax will be heading over to SmackDown. Charlotte does seem like the better move. Given that Sasha seems to be turning heel at some point, bringing over another babyface to work with her makes sense. Becky Lynch is probably the best choice for that, given that they seem to be focusing more on Naomi and Mickie James on SmackDown. Lynch & Bayley could have good chemistry as a babyface tandem.
> 
> I used to think that there was a chance that they would send Strowman over to SmackDown. It wouldn't be the weirdest thing they could do. That would probably mean a move by Baron Corbin to RAW. That might be why they didn't have him win the IC Title, because it's not likely they send Owens to SmackDown right now and ruin that little power faction Triple H is building. But, in order to preserve Lesnar vs. Reigns, they might send Roman over to SmackDown for a few months. Seth Rollins passing the torch to Finn Balor might mean that he's going to get a run over there. They will need more babyfaces on RAW, so I can see them moving AJ Styles and turning him babyface.
> 
> ...


I think this is an excellent prediction. I agree with all of this - although I think Roman will stay on Raw and maybe Samoa Joe will go to SD instead.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm hoping Emma goes to SmackDown too. I just don't want AJ Styles to move!


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

This is a mixture of what I'd like to see and what I think may happen:

Drafted to Raw:

- AJ Styles
- Kallisto
- Usos
- Vaudevillains
- Alexa Bliss
- Natalya

Drafted to Smackdown:

- Seth Rollins
- Sami Zayn
- Cesaro and Sheamus
- New Day
- Charlotte Flair
- Emma


----------



## Foreign Object (Mar 18, 2017)

I want AJ on Raw to feud with Brock Lesnar for the Universal Championship. That would make me very happy.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

To Raw: 
AJ Styles
Orton (w/HC)
Mickie James


To Smackdown: 
Austin Aries
Lesnar (w/UC)
Cass and Enzo
Emma
Nakamura
Joe

If you're going to put Styles on Raw then Joe and/or Aries needs to go to Smackdown to fill his role. Smackdown is going to have Cena only part time so I'd bring in both Aries and Joe to Smackdown. Either Lesnar or Reigns has to go to Smackdown because nobody got time to watch another Lesnar/Reigns match, and if Lesnar goes to SD, Orton goes to Raw. If Reigns goes to SD and if Lesnar stays on Raw, then I would keep Joe on Raw, and send Balor to SD.


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

So will there be a big supershow next week or just regular RAW and SD episodes? Any info on that?


----------



## jky2k15 (Aug 26, 2015)

I think they want to push Reigns to the top of Raw. 
If they send Rollns to SD, it's to push him to the top of that. 
No sense in moving both together.


----------



## RocksPie (Sep 2, 2014)

Will the WWE title go to Raw?


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

It will definitely be interesting to see who gets moved. I don't see Ambrose or Roman switching brands.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Anyone else think SD will draft/trade for Neville?

Could be possible considering the logistics of 205 Live?

But then again, RAW relies on CW segments to break things up. Hmm..


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I've thought about it but right now there are only 2 trades that feel confident in.

AJ Styles to Raw
Seth Rollins to Smackdown

AJ to Raw has been the rumor for awhile now and if that happens Smackdown needs a big name in return. Rollins won his feud with HHH, and last night it seemed more about Balor then his beef with Samoa Joe. I know the dirthsheets had Roman going to Smackdown. But he is the chosen one and I don't see Vince taking his chosen one off the flagship show.

Becky Lynch to Raw
Charlotte to Smackdown

After the Charlotte/Nia brawl on Raw, I see one of them leaving and I'm going to say Charlotte to have a big switch.

Here is my thought process behind it. I still see Sasha going heel. So taking Charlotte out of the equation, you'd have Sasha, Emma, and Nia as heels with only Bayley as their one big babyface. And no, I'm not counting Dana or Alicia. So you need to fill a spot on the babyface side and Becky would fill that role.


----------



## SuicideSlushPuppie (Jun 24, 2015)

Pretty obvious (to me, at least) that Enzo & Cass will be headed to Smackdown, where they'll dethrone The Usos.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

The more I think about it, AJ seems like a sure thing of moving to Raw. Given his drama with Shane and Bryan. Seth seems like the only option in terms of a fair main event level trade for AJ. I just don't see Roman leaving Raw.


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

Raw
1.AJ Styles
2.Alexa Bliss
3.The Miz & Maryse

Smackdown
1.Seth Rollins
2.Sasha Banks
3.Sami Zayn


----------



## God Of Anger Juno (Jan 23, 2017)

Guessing that SDL might win 2 out of five matches.

I see The new day or Sasha Banks and Sami Zayn going to SDL

While raw wins 3 matches and pick AJ Styles Bliss or Becky Lynch and Miz/Maryse.

Roman isn't going anywhere as they've already had heyman plant the seeds for Brock vs Roman 2.


----------



## RRW (Nov 27, 2016)

To Smackdown:

New Day
Sasha Banks
Seth Rollins
DIY
Zayn

To Raw:

Ambrose
Kalisto
Bliss
Pete Dunne
Miz


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

Raw: Bliss(only downhill for her if she stays on SD), Miz (he's done all he could on SD), Corbin (keep him and Roman on the same show so I'm not bored to death on two different shows)

SD: Zayn (Should have happened already), New Day (They can spark new much needed life into the SD tag division), Joe (Cause anything that helps SD is a win in my book)


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Crazy to me... but this could be the only image where you'll see AJ Styles, John Cena, Shinsuke Nakamura and Randy Orton in the same place.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

So if they're just going to "shake up" the rosters every few months, what's the point of a brand split? 

END. THE. BRAND. SPLIT.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Looking forward to see who they trade.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

I definitely could see Becky and Charlotte switching brands.


----------



## coreysamson (Apr 26, 2014)

The One Man Gang said:


> So if they're just going to "shake up" the rosters every few months, what's the point of a brand split?
> 
> END. THE. BRAND. SPLIT.


It's been almost nine full months since the draft. In the original brand split from 2002 to about 2011, 2012-ish they did trades on a yearly basis. I don't see anything wrong with that. Close enough.

Becky to Raw and Charlotte to Smackdown.

Enzo and Cass to SD. Zayn to SD. Rollins to SD. Wyatt to Raw. Corbin to Raw. Return Shelton to Raw so we see Shelton vs Rusev and Shelton vs Owens. Call up DIY to SD.


----------



## Tyson Linh (Aug 31, 2016)

Did anyone see the Twitter comments on the bottom of the screen during Talking Smack? It was pretty much flooded with "AJ v Nakamura please" or "Please keep AJ on Smackdown"... I really hope WWE listens to its fans for once and realize that keeping Styles on SDL is best for business. AJ Styles IS Smackdown.


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable (Feb 12, 2017)

They're so vague on what this is going to be. Are certain people getting traded or is it a full on draft?


----------



## adamclark52 (Nov 27, 2015)

To Raw:
Aiden English
Baron Corbin
Bjecky Lynch
Bray Wyatt
Chad Gable
Curt Hawkins
Dean Ambrose
Dolph Ziggler
Erick Rowan
Heath Slater
James Ellsworth
Jason Jordon
Jey Uso
John Cena
Kalisto
Konnor
Luke Harper
Mojo Rawley
Randy Orton
Rhyno
ShinSake Nakawaka
Simon Gotch
The Miz
Tye Dillenger
Viktor


To Smackdown Live!:
Alicia Fox
Bailey
Big E
Dana Booke
Emma
Flairs Kid
Goldust
Jeff Hardy
Lana
Matt Hardy
Nia Jax
R-Truth
Rusev
Sami Whatshisname
Sausage Banks
Sheamus


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

id only swap 3 or 4 people 

Miz for rusev
sheamus and cesaro for the usos
big show for kalisto 
Bayley for naomi


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Do you really think that they are going to have the entire Bullet Club on RAW? It just feels...too thick. They'd have to address it, and then you've got this babyface faction. It will be bigger than the Triple H faction. I think Hunter will be throwing his weight around with AJ Styles ("You don't wanna be on RAW, huh?"). This is why I'm starting to think that Gallows & Anderson will head to SmackDown. It's not the most exciting move in the world, but it provides them with another heel team. I'm fairly certain that either Rollins or Balor will be going to SmackDown, I'm just not sure who. I think the plan was always to trial Balor out as a babyface and then put The Club with him if it didn't work out. It just feels like the better move for Balor, whereas I think Styles & Rollins being this dream team to fight Triple H, Kevin Owens & Joe makes a lot of sense.

I know people don't see the Roman Reigns swap, but they need to keep Brock away from Reigns until WrestleMania. This is why I think they will do it. I agree with those who are predicting Alexa Bliss to RAW. The company seems to like her and it feels like she has "finished up" there. I still see Becky moving too. Those girls travel together and Becky needs a coat of fresh paint too. They need another babyface over there for when Sasha turns too.

I'd really love for Sheamus & Cesaro to get drafted over, and I think they will. It just seems to fit. I can see that adding drama to their tag match with The Hardys. Enzo & Cass to SmackDown seemed like an easy call to make, but with all these teams heading over, unless they just do a direct swap for American Alpha -- who I am now predicting stays on SmackDown because the WWE doesn't care about them versus The Revival as much as we do -- I can't see that happening. Too many moves. In lower-card tag moves, I can see The Fashion Police heading over to RAW in a lateral move to swap jobbers around. Maybe The Shining Stars to SmackDown in order to bounce around for Alpha? 

I think The Miz & Maryse will still head over to RAW. Given that Miz said that stuff on SmackDown, it just feels like as the heel he should be drafted away. Why wouldn't Bryan try to unload him too? Rusev & Lana are basically their counterparts, so that swap seems like an easy one to make. Watching SmackDown, it feels like that was an "onwards, son" win for Baron Corbin. I don't really know how that all fits together. Does he join up with Triple H and become a henchmen (the best role for him), or does he stick to his "Lone Wolf" moniker and do something of a face turn? It's a weird situation. I thought a feud between him and Sami Zayn could be really good, but with Nakamura and Tye Dillinger somewhat changing the tone of SmackDown, maybe it is better to just send Corbin to RAW and get him out of the way? 

Corbin and Strowman seem like counterparts. If the plan is to go with Brock vs. Braun at Payback, maybe it adds drama if that is Braun's final appearance with the RAW brand? No one really believes he is going to win the belt and take it to SmackDown, right? But on Smackdown they can program him with Luke Harper and maybe even put this more evolved Strowman with Wyatt. The WWE isn't the environment for booking, which is why people aren't getting the sustained monster run they wanted from Braun, but as part of The Family he can remain in a high-profile spot. Rowan can take the pins for the team. Another option is to just call up Killian Dain for the spot. But you get another heel team in that division. They can even hold the belts for a bit. The Wyatt Family vs. The Balor Club? That could be a WrestleMania six-man. 

And then there's Sami Zayn to SmackDown. I think that has to happen at this point. He's really dried up as a mid-card dude over on RAW. The smaller pond on SmackDown will help him stand out. A feud with Ziggler would be damn great. To be honest, I can see them swapping him for Mojo Rawley. Deal with that. The only question is who they swap Reigns for. It would have to be a pretty big deal guy. Or maybe a multi-person trade? I'm starting to think they might leave John Cena on SmackDown, just for the sake of it being his official home. Maybe this is where they throw in Alexa Bliss? Reigns for Bliss, Kalisto, Aiden English, Apollo Crews and Kane? Some shit like that. It's starting to feel like he doesn't belong there though. I just don't know what you do with him on RAW. I'm going to officially predict that it does happen. I can see The Usos reforming The Bloodline with him. You could have The Wyatt Family, The Balor Club and The Bloodline all running around. Those could be some crazy six-man tags. That makes me wonder if instead of Sheamus & Cesaro to SmackDown, we maybe get The New Day? I don't really have a logical reason to move them other than it's a move I want to see. 

*To SmackDown:*
* Roman Reigns
* Finn Balor
* Charlotte Flair
* The New Day
* Braun Strowman 
* Rusev & Lana
* Luke Gallows & Karl Anderson
* Sami Zayn
* The Shining Stars

*To RAW:*
* AJ Styles
* Becky Lynch
* Baron Corbin
* The Miz & Maryse
* Mojo Rawley
* The Fashion Police
* Alexa Bliss
* Kane
* Kalisto
* Apollo Crews
* Aiden English 

None of those moves would really surprise me. Those moves would freshen things up too. Some of them might seem a bit redundant, but I think they work in the larger scheme of things.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

This superstar shakeup is the new definition for draft. There wont be a draft this year if this is the thing.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

HerNotThem said:


> They're so vague on what this is going to be. Are certain people getting traded or is it a full on draft?


Vince will probably decide on Monday about an hour before the show starts.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

I've done some beer-thinking, and I've reduced things to seven (or eight) simple moves: 

*1. Roman Reigns for John Cena*

-I've gone back and forth on this, but ultimately I do think this is a move they make. Reigns on SmackDown keeps him away from Brock, and it provides him with all sorts of fresh matches. Cena going to RAW wouldn't be him abandoning SmackDown, but he helps restore some credibility to that side. Sorry, Seth Rollins, but you are not top babyface material yet. He's the archetype for a WWE main eventer, and he really belongs in that scene fighting against Triple H and his tyranny. It makes sense Angle would want him. It feels like Cena has wrapped up all there is to do on SmackDown, and he even sort of passed the torch, although not in person, to Shinsuke Nakamura, who came out in lieu of him.

*2. Seth Rollins for AJ Styles*

-AJ Styles to RAW is something most people are predicting. Now that he's buried the hatchet with Shane, Stephanie and Triple H have reasons to antagonize him. He and Cena can form uneasy alliances whenever Cena is around, but for the most part, Styles will be in the Seth Rollins role, and probably hitting it out of the park. By the time WrestleMania rolls around, you can probably pair off Triple H with Kurt Angle, Samoa Joe with John Cena and Kevin Owens with AJ Styles. All of those would be phenomenal matches. I'm not sure what you then do with Finn Balor. A six-man tag with Gallows & Anderson against The New Day? Who knows? But Seth Rollins can grow on SmackDown, where he's this fluffy pillow between Randy Orton and Shinsuke Nakamura, and actually somewhat bridges the gap between them. SmackDown becomes "Home of The Shield," not that I see them reforming anytime soon. 

*3. Charlotte Flair for Becky Lynch*

-This one is predicted by most people too. Becky helps out RAW and Charlotte helps out SmackDown. Really logical move. 

*4. Rusev & Lana for The Miz & Maryse*

-I'm not certain about this one, because I could even see them feuding with each other or teaming together, but this seems like a simple enough move. Lana has been training to get into the ring, and Maryse has a function in there as well. This can help out the Women's Divisions in due time too. 

*5. Sheamus & Cesaro for American Alpha*

-I've gone back and forth on whether they move Alpha, but it just makes so much sense for Angle to want them, and for Bryan to want Sheamus & Cesaro. You can have Sheamus & Cesaro win the SmackDown Tag Titles off The Usos and go through the SmackDown Tag Division until they drop them to someone and move on to other things. Alpha can feud with The Revival and then do comedy stuff with Enzo & Cass and The New Day. You've got Gallows & Anderson there to be a bruiser team for them to work with as well. The Hardys vs. them is fresh too. 

*6. Sami Zayn for Shelton Benjamin*

-I know Shelton hasn't even debuted yet, but trading Zayn for him isn't an out of this world suggestion. Benjamin has won every mid-card championship in the WWE about a billion times. Plus, he has that history with Angle. If the GMs are really making trades, this is pretty low-hanging fruit for Kurt. 

*7. Cruiserweights become multi-branded*

-It's more exposure for Angle's cruiserweights, he gains access to Kalisto, Bryan gains access to Brian Kendrick, Austin Aries, Rich Swann, Neville, Tajiri, Jack Gallagher and, well, everybody. You already have the cruiserweights at the show, and Aries was just on this week promoting 205 Live. Why not shake things up? You can then have guys like Kendrick move out of the division occasionally and do other things. Swann & Tozawa to help out in the Tag Division, for example.

*Possible 8. Corey Graves for John "Bradshaw" Layfield*

-This just depends on whether they want Mauro back. Graves is already at the show on Tuesdays. Cole, JBL & Saxton are your stereotypical WWE commentary team. It's just a question then of what you get Graves to do on Monday nights. You could always have him do something else, but if you were intent on using him, he would be a tremendous host of RAW Talk. No disrespect to Jerry Lawler (he gets way too hard a time, in my opinion), but it just seems like a role that will get on top of King fairly quickly. He doesn't seem aesthetically right for it either. There are other ways to use Jerry Lawler. Hell, have him replace Saxton for the last hour of RAW. Cole, JBL & King work fine together. I mean, it's torture, but we should be used to that from commentary now.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

The Wood said:


> I've done some beer-thinking, and I've reduced things to seven (or eight) simple moves:
> 
> *1. Roman Reigns for John Cena*
> 
> -I've gone back and forth on this, but ultimately I do think this is a move they make. Reigns on SmackDown keeps him away from Brock, and it provides him with all sorts of fresh matches. Cena going to RAW wouldn't be him abandoning SmackDown, but he helps restore some credibility to that side. Sorry, Seth Rollins, but you are not top babyface material yet. He's the archetype for a WWE main eventer, and he really belongs in that scene fighting against Triple H and his tyranny. It makes sense Angle would want him. It feels like Cena has wrapped up all there is to do on SmackDown, and he even sort of passed the torch, although not in person, to Shinsuke Nakamura, who came out in lieu of him.


I could see all of your potential trades happening except this one.

Look at it this way, Cena has moved into part time territory. Raw already has their big name part timer in Lesnar. They don't really need another one.

Plus, Roman is their chosen one. No way I see Vince taking his heir apparent off the flagship show.

And lastly, I don't see them having all 3 former Shield members on the same show.


----------



## StylesKendrickBest (Jan 13, 2017)

*AJ Styles should remain on SmackDown*

_I think we all from the IWC know(damn it, I hate my life now) management's huge money making plan for next year. Trade Roman for AJ Styles. While this would have been perfect a year ago, it is not anymore... not at all...

Smackdown is on par with Raw in live attendance and ratings, do you really want to jeopardize that by bringing in the most hated guy(legit by the way not kayfabe) in the company for the most beloved one? Plus, the possibilities with Styles are more along the lines of what the audience wants to watch. Styles vs Nakamura, Styles vs Orton(again, why not?), Styles vs Wyatt(perfect feud to turn AJ babyface) and tons more...

If WWE were bringing in Reigns to 'Smackdown' in order to turn him immediately then great, but they aren't. 'Smackdown' is the more traditional show with it's old school booking which works 90% of the time except when they listen too much to the audience *cough cough* 'Bray Wyatt as champion'.:serious: 

I think what management believes is that if Roman is repackaged the old school way, he will get over. Now mind you, they will probably book him like Luger in 88 which will make good television, but today's audience is way too smart. Even if it's good they'll reject it because it's not what they asked for. It's kind of if Hollywood announced they were gonna make 'Guardians of the Galaxy' before any other marvel product, it would still most likely be good, but people would have rejected it because it's not what they wanted. People will reject the cleverly booked Reigns on 'Smackdown' which will lead to a rushed heel turn with no build and just stagnate the product leading to no growth. On the plus side, you may get Nakamura being put over Roman after losing to him many times 1st, but it's not worth it. It equals no profit.

WWE should build towards the Reigns heel turn on RAW in a fashion everyone wants to see, by pitting him against an undeniable darling of today's wrestling fans. I choose Kurt Angle with the reverse Authority build... I'll explain another time. AJ should feud with Samoa Joe and 'Nakamura' on Smackdown. I don't know why, but if WWE really wants to mess with the IWC nerds and challenge them, they should book Nakamura as Smackdown's top heel(because they don't have one) and have everyone shit on it on the web just to praise it 3 months later._


The "Superstar Shuffle" or whatever they're calling it should go like this.

*Raw Picks:*

*American Alpha* - have 'em feud with 'The Revival' on the main program to remind casuals of what true wrestling really is while they are channel surfing and you are guaranteed to hook 2 or 3 of them.

*Dean Ambrose* - He is making Smackdown stale, no offense, and he doesn't fit on the traditional style brand. They should repackage him as the modern day Mick Foley guy taking psychotic bumps and have him go against the entire Raw roster.

*Mickie James* - A Mickie James vs Charlotte program should do wonders for TV now that the women's division has gotten boring in all honesty. Asuka is better, but she doesn't have the star power to pull it off. Mickie was a legit superstar and can be rebuilt as one again.

*Kalisto* - He is doing nothing on the brand. Bring him into the cruiserweight division already. Kalisto vs Aries vs Neville in a ladder match could be an all-time classic and elevate the cruiserweight title!

*James Ellsworth* - His quirky antics are a better fit for Raw's brand of humor. People are already sick of him, bringing him to Raw could refreshen his character. You could make it so that both GM's make one pick for the opposing brand resulting in a joke pick. Ellsworth would be the joke pick made by Shane and Bryan.

*Smackdown*

*Samoa Joe* - Smackdown desperately needs star power, and if you add Joe to the brand, he will instantly become a top heel.

Matt and Jeff Hardy - This one is easy because, Smackdown needs star power and I believe everyone who loves wrestling wants to see a program with 'Broken Matt' vs AJ Styles down the line. It's just logical.

*Sheamus *- I know most would say Sami Zayn, but the last thing Smackdown needs is more babyfaces. They need top heels. Sheamus will be the brand's top heel in less than a year.

*Sasha Banks* - Smackdown's roster lacks star power and fresh feuds though the traditional booking is excellent. Sasha Banks vs anyone will immediately liven up their program.

*Paul Heyman* - If Brock is gonna work face, then he can't have Heyman with him and though they will most likely book Brock in the 'gray' area working both face and heel, depending on the opponent, lately Paul is taking away from Lesnar's aura rather than adding to it. It will be best for Paul to build someone new(I would say heel Nakamura and/or Sheamus). Plus, I believe everyone will want to see Heyman feud with Shane McMahon and D-Bry over power, that's just printing money there.

For people wondering how will they not draw the 'world champions' or AJ. They should make a stipulation where neither brand drafts the opposing top champion and declare immunity for one talent. Angle will declare 'immunity' for Reigns and Shane for Styles.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: AJ Styles should remain on Smackdown*

I appreciate your thought process, but I am for AJ Styles on RAW. He is ready to stretch his wings and fly. I wanted to see him win the WWE Title at WrestleMania, so badly, like a mark, but if Wyatt and Orton are the two guys remaining there, it makes sense to make them the WWE Title program. 

Styles on RAW means he can do his entertaining shtick opposite Kevin Owens, Samoa Joe and Triple H. Great quality stuff, just on the other show. You can back-pocket Styles vs. Nakamura. Right now, Styles is the best professional wrestler the WWE has, as well as a damn good character. The way he faked out on Shane on SmackDown? Great stuff. That's about as edgy as babyfaces get these days. He's got a handle on this stuff. He can be the #1 babyface in the entire company. He belongs on RAW.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

*Re: AJ Styles should remain on Smackdown*

The thing is you can't really do a draft without a BIG change, otherwise there's no point.

So somebody big has to move off both brands.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: AJ Styles should remain on Smackdown*

Brock vs. Styles...Braun vs. Styles...The Hardys and Styles on the same show...it would all be epic.


----------



## PukeLikeEveryone (Mar 17, 2015)

*Re: AJ Styles should remain on SmackDown*

Styles will be an afterthought on Raw.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Alexa on Raw would be even more exposed how bad a wrestler she is... and that's what I want! I hope to see Emma, Charlotte or Sasha on SmackDown. The rest can continue where they are, including Maryse and Lana.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

TD Stinger said:


> I could see all of your potential trades happening except this one.
> 
> Look at it this way, Cena has moved into part time territory. Raw already has their big name part timer in Lesnar. They don't really need another one.
> 
> ...


It's the one I'm least sure of. I completely get where you're coming from. I almost want to bet against it myself. Still, when I lay it out in my head, it does make sense. Heyman teasing Brock actually going after Reigns, the brand separation explains it. They can build it up at SummerSlam, Survivor Series and then at the Royal Rumble. Maybe by then they don't even do it and put everyone in different matches? 

The Shield on the same show is something that I'm not keen on either, but which is why I thought it might be Finn Balor going instead of Rollins for a while, but the WWE isn't very discrete anymore. I could see them drafting Reigns and Rollins and then Michael Cole screaming "That means The Shield is on the same show! Tune in Tuesday to see The Shield all on the same show together! Wowee, cripes, what does this mean for mankind?!?". Eh, it's modern WWE. They don't think it terms of intricacies anymore. Reigns can be all disgusted he is on SmackDown and keep getting booed. He can go on Talking Smack and just give Bryan one word answers to things. It'll really piss people off. On RAW, I just don't see how you keep Brock and Reigns separate. I don't see it. I just can't imagine it. 

Cena on RAW again seems weird too. Especially after that Miz promo. "You won't see Cena here again." That's like natural "Cena signs a lifelong SmackDown contract" material. But again, they don't do traditional babyface/heel shit anymore. I could see Cena going to RAW and being all "I missed you guys! RAW rules!". And, in a weird sort of way, it adds to what The Miz is ripping Cena about. I mean, he doesn't organize the draft either, so it's not his business where he goes. He just shows up to work (well, sometimes now). 

It also moves us one step closer to Cena vs. Joe, and I don't see Joe going to SmackDown.


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

Well, they are pushing the whole "SmackDown Live is the house that AJ Styles built" thing quite a bit. I would expect AJ to stay where he is, as a leader of the blue brand.

Honestly, the idea of a "shake up" is pretty stupid to me. They have executed the brand split pretty badly anyway this time around, making SmackDown the runner up in the Mid-Card title scene AND the Tag Title scene. The women's division has picked up a little, but still doesn't seem to have the legitimacy of the RAW women, somehow.

They put the split over as this massive WAR beginning between RAW and SD, and there has been almost no actual competition. They're still advertising each other's PPV's and barely mentioning the other show. Plus, the whole idea of them being totally separate has been hurt by several shared PPVs, some even with inter-brand matches, plus Taker just showing up on either when he feels like it.

And NOW, we need a "Shake Up"?
Please.

Just makes it all the more ridiculous now that Shane and ... Angle, I guess? just debuted people newly signed to their own brands, or brought people back of the injured list, just 1 week before this random draft will take place!? Surely the intelligent thing to do would be to keep Hardys, Revival, Nakamura, Dillinger ... keep them all under wraps until the draft is done. As far as Kayfabe is concerned, they probably wouldn't have been eligible for the "Shake Up" - but now they've debuted, they certainly will be! lol

Mark my words, we'll see either Naks or Dillinger to RAW, Revival to or Balor to SD ... and all sorts of "shocked" expressions because "Oh no! Our new guy has been drafted away after only 1 week!" 

Silliness.


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

Rollins and Zayn to SDL and AJ and Miz to RAW are locks imo.


I could see The New Day and Sasha Banks being traded for Becky Lynch and American Alpha too.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Can't be more obvious that the women's switch will be Alexa and Charlotte


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

SmackDown < > RAW

- AJ Styles < > Roman Reigns or Seth Rollins
- American Alpha < > The New Day
- The Miz < > Cesaro
- Kane < > Sheamus
- Kalisto < > Sami Zayn
- Alexa Bliss < > Sasha Banks
- Mickie James < > Emma


----------



## Danica (Feb 2, 2016)

*Charlotte possibly traded to Smackdown?*

Ok, so saw this on twitter.
I know card is subject to change but it seems like Charlotte is SD bound :surprise:



















Your thoughts?


----------



## Rigby (Nov 22, 2013)

*Re: Charlotte possibly traded to Smackdown?*

It could mean she's being traded, or it could mean they were checking boxes for various superstars and accidentally checked off her box.

Speaking of checking off her box, she looks stunning in that shade of green.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Charlotte possibly traded to Smackdown?*

I think Charlotte is being traded for a few reasons. She's done all that she can on RAW and Smackdown needs to fill the void Nikki is going to leave.


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: Charlotte possibly traded to Smackdown?*



Empress said:


> I think Charlotte is being traded for a few reasons. She's done all that she can on RAW and Smackdown needs to fill the void Nikki is going to leave.


There is a void when Nikki leaves? If you ask me SD will be better.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Charlotte possibly traded to Smackdown?*



DELETE said:


> There is a void when Nikki leaves? If you ask me SD will be better.


I meant from a marquee name standpoint. I know a lot of people don't like her but she was one of the established stars in the division.


----------



## JooJCeeC (Apr 4, 2017)

*Re: Charlotte possibly traded to Smackdown?*

I hope she turns face.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Charlotte possibly traded to Smackdown?*

Charlotte moving to SD seems quite possible as it would separate her from Sasha/Bayley which is clearly the next feud for the RAW Women's title. Charlotte could feud with Becky on SD or just go for the title right away.


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

*Re: Charlotte possibly traded to Smackdown?*

Incoming 7 time Smackdown women's champ.

WOOOOOOOOHHHH!!


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

*Re: Charlotte possibly traded to Smackdown?*



Danica said:


> Ok, so saw this on twitter.
> I know card is subject to change but it seems like Charlotte is SD bound :surprise:
> 
> 
> ...


That was confirmed as fake. The wrestlers are listed alphabetical on those, Charlotte wouldn't be between AJ and Bray. Someone superimposed Charlotte over Alexa.

But Alexa and Charlotte are clearly the women switching brands


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Charlotte possibly traded to Smackdown?*



JC00 said:


> That was confirmed as fake. The wrestlers are listed alphabetical on those, Charlotte wouldn't be between AJ and Bray. Someone superimposed Charlotte over Alexa.
> 
> *But Alexa and Charlotte are clearly the women switching brands*


Charlotte yes, Alexa maybe.

I think it all depends on what they are doing next with Sasha. If they plan on turning Sasha heel, I don't see them trading Alexa. With Sasha as a heel, you have Sasha, Emma, Nia, and Alicia (I guess), as heels with your only big babyface in Bayley. They wouldn't need another heel.

If that is the plan and right now, I think it is, I see Becky going to Raw to be that babyface that stabilizes the roster. If they don't plan to turn Sasha heel anymore, then yes I see Alexa going over to Raw. I guess we'll see.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

AJ isn't moving from Smackdown. I think that's clear.

Rollins <> Bray?

Dean <> KO maybe (title swap)

Charlotte <> Becky

Sami Zayn <> The Miz

The New Day <> Ascension

Someone big has to leave in a trade for Rollins. AJ isn't. Orton isn't. So maybe Bray? He's a placeholder for now.
Rollins needs some freshening up. His feud with HHH is now over.
Same goes for everyone on that list to be honest. It's time for a change of scenery for all them.
SDL need a credible tag team big time. AA should definitely stay. AA, Usos and New Day to revive the division.


----------



## jimmiethebull (Feb 5, 2013)

I have a feeling it is not going to be a draft at all its gonna be a two night tourney anyone who loses their match on raw gets sent to smackdown live and who ever loses on Sd gets sent to Raw.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

One thing they desperately need to do is to separate Charlotte, Bayley and Sasha. Since Sasha and Bayley look to be feuding at some point in the near future, it makes sense to have Charlotte moved to Smackdown. They need a strong female heel and she is that. I'd also like to see Emma go to Smackdown, and that's only because she's fantastic and has been given such a shit hand so far on the main roster, she deserves a chance to do something noteworthy and I doubt she's going to get that on RAW.

I'm hoping for Zayn to definately go to Smackdown, and one of either Owens or Samoa Joe - they would both make fine heel main eventers of the division.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

I just hope SmackDown doesn't end up making Charlotte a nobody like they do with all the women there. They refuse to create a hierarchy in the division just to please Twitter fans with the hashtags "#GiveAChance".



jimmiethebull said:


> I have a feeling it is not going to be a draft at all its gonna be a two night tourney anyone who loses their match on raw gets sent to smackdown live and who ever loses on Sd gets sent to Raw.


This would be even better if the winner chose someone from their brand to be transferred (in an attempt to reduce competition). I'd die with the entire Raw Women's Division moving Charlotte, and someone moving Reigns to SmackDown then Seth bringing him back.


----------



## GeneHackman (Aug 18, 2014)

Rollins needs to go to Smackdown and become WWE Champion. If AJ remains on SD then it's Rollins vs AJ at Summerslam. If AJ goes to Raw then Rollins vs Nakamura. Rollins vs Bray, The Miz, Nakamura, AJ are all fresh feuds. A face Rollins vs a heel Ambrose is also fresh on the main roster, as is an Orton feud if Orton is a heel.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

The Phenom. said:


> AJ isn't moving from Smackdown. I think that's clear.
> 
> *Rollins <> Bray?*
> 
> ...


I like that one, although I want to see them feud one day.. it's a good trade for the present. The two trades I don't agree with are KO for Ambrose and Charlotte for Becky.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

If AJ goes to Raw, the Smackdown audience is going to give whoever is being sent back to them a really hard time.

Just throwing that out there.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

Darren Criss said:


> I just hope SmackDown doesn't end up making Charlotte a nobody like they do with all the women there. They refuse to create a hierarchy in the division just to please Twitter fans with the hashtags "#GiveAChance".


This pisses me off to no end. 

All the complaining about horsewomen only being pushed annoys me not just because I'm a fan. But because you can't make everyone important, otherwise nobody feels important.

So much has been pumped into Charlotte at this point, that even in loss she still feels like the most credible women on the roster. That's what you want out of your top stars.

We're still in very early days of this so called "revolution", still establishing the groundwork so to speak.


----------



## AV9160 (Jan 26, 2017)

I've posted one already but how about this

A.J. Styles to RAW
Finn Balor to SmackDown

The Miz to RAW
Seth Rollins to SmackDown

Dean Ambrose to RAW
Kevin Owens to SmackDown

Baron Corbin to RAW
Braun Strowman to SmackDown

Becky Lynch to RAW
Kalisto to RAW
The New Day to SmackDown

Alexa Bliss to RAW
Charlotte to SmackDown

#DIY called up to SmackDown


----------



## JosePvstor (Mar 6, 2017)

SmackDown is just coming to Spain in just one month, I will be so pissed if they lose AJ or Wyatt 

I think it will be something like:

*1st Trade
**RAW *gets AJ Styles --- *SmackDown *gets Seth Rollins

*2nd Trade
**RAW *gets Alexa Bliss --- *SmackDown *gets Charlotte

*3rd Trade
**RAW *gets Bray Wyatt --- *SmackDown *gets Cesaro, Rusev or Sheamus

*4th Trade
**RAW *gets American Alpha or Breezango --- *SmackDown * gets New Day


----------



## Cursedtoy (Jun 28, 2011)

I know it seems really obvious, but I'm going to be real sad if Styles ends up on Raw, unless Reigns is sent to Smackdown. I haven't watched Raw in a long time, mostly because of Reigns (and the bloated roster/abysmal storytelling), and honestly, I haven't enjoyed wrestling like I am now in a long ass time.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

I've changed my mind -- now I don't think they do the Cena/Reigns swap. I can see a few call-ups over the next couple of months too. Andrade "Cien" Almas, Killian Dain and Gargano & Ciampa are all additions I can see being made to SmackDown by June. RAW will stay much the same, I think. Maybe Roderick Strong and Hideo Itami to the Cruiserweight Division.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

The Wood said:


> I've changed my mind -- now I don't think they do the Cena/Reigns swap. I can see a few call-ups over the next couple of months too. Andrade "Cien" Almas, Killian Dain and Gargano & Ciampa are all additions I can see being made to SmackDown by June. RAW will stay much the same, I think. Maybe Roderick Strong and Hideo Itami to the Cruiserweight Division.


Dain is in Sanity. So I see them going to Raw. 

Sent from my 4009X using Tapatalk


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

I don't necessarily think that SAnitY is going to be a main roster act.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

They're not going to switch people in the middle of main storylines...

Reigns vs Lesnar is going to happen its been building for a year and now both are the only men to beat Taker at WM.

Cena isn't going to RAW. What for, hes already part time?? He could just show up there instead of SD and nobody would question it.

Why have major guys like balor or nakamura show up if they just switch brands the next week. not going to happen.

If anyone moves it will be like a guy like Cesaro, Sheamus, Rusev, Dean, Ziggler.


----------



## chrispepper (May 29, 2011)

So this is basically the equivalent.. of a trade window? I quite like it. The problem is it's too close to Mania and most people are actually set-up well with feuds. I wonder if say, Ambrose is moved to raw, they will let him defend one last time on the smackdown ppv? Because there's no way Owens is moving to smackdown. Ambrose really should have dropped the belt on Tuesday, unless... Corbin is going to Raw?

Anyway, looking at the way the feuds are set up I can't see these people moving:
Jericho/Owens - already booked for payback.
The Hardys/The Revival - both new arrivals, I doubt we will get any switching with these or the new smackdown guys.
Sasha/Bayley - this is a slow build towards Summer Slam.
Seth Rollins/Samoa Joe - this is the obvious next feud for both, doubt both will move to smackdown. Unless they tease it out as a cross-brand match at summer slam.
Strowman - feud with Lesnar, and he's not moving from Raw.

*Smackdown*
Wyatt/Orton - not moving. Already set for backlash.
Nakamura/Dillinger - again, doubt they debut and then move them.
The Usos/Naomi - doubt they both the two title holders.

So I think ultimately, Raw will get Cena (Vince will be unhappy with ticket sales), Corbin (if they're done with the Ambrose feud), Harper (if they want him away from Wyatt), Rawley, Kalisto (for the cruisers), Alexa, and MAYBE Styles.
Smackdown Gets: Charlotte, The New Day (smackdown needs a tag team), Sami Zayn, Cesaro (if they split him up with Sheamus), and MAYBE Balor/Reigns (who have nothing set up atm, although I think Balor's going to feud with Owens eventually).

I think there's a way they keep Styles on smackdown, but I also think they're going to go for the "blockbuster trade" moment at the end of the night where Raw basically trade something like charlotte, the new day and sami zayn to get him.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

http://www.reddit.com/r/SquaredCirc...er_on_wor_aj_is_going_to_raw_roman_will_stay/

GOD FUCKING DAMN IT


----------



## The Figure 4 (Jun 8, 2008)

*Plans for "superstar shake-up" next week UPDATE; Will Be A Two Night Event*

Source: Wrestling Observer Newsletter



> Regarding the “Superstar shake-up,” when we first heard about it, the talk was that the key moves would be Roman Reigns to Smackdown and A.J. Styles to Raw. This was months ago. This past week we were told that Reigns isn’t going anywhere and the key moves were said to be Styles to Raw and The New Day to Smackdown. The latter makes sense since the tag team division in Smackdown has been weak from day one. However, with Cena leaving for a while, moving Styles also, which is taking the two most over guys on that side off the table, makes no sense. Smackdown gave you the impression that Styles will be moving over. He wasn’t booked for any program going forward and settled his issue with Shane McMahon. But that would mean one major Raw star would have to be moved over, although with Nakamura, they did get the biggest call-up. Based on the booking at Mania and on TV, I could easily see Charlotte and Bliss being flip-flopped. There are a ton of other possibilities but the key is Smackdown needs help in the tag division and Raw has several teams that could help.


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

*Re: Plans for "superstar shake-up" next week*

Whatever happens SD will get the worse of it that is guaranteed


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: Plans for "superstar shake-up" next week*

Son of a bitch :mj2

Ah, fuck it, time for AJ to make Raw the house he built.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: Plans for "superstar shake-up" next week*

Oh fuck off.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: Plans for "superstar shake-up" next week*

Only thing I will be slightly okay with Smackdown getting in return for AJ Styles is Seth Rollins. 


Actually I'm not okay with that either.

Don't do this WWE please.


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable (Feb 12, 2017)

*Re: Plans for "superstar shake-up" next week*

After that promo on Tuesday, AJ going to Raw would be the dumbest move possible but of course that's what they're going to do!

But then I realized this is just a "shake up." The actual Draft is probably not coming til July. :fingerscrossed



*Lives on false hope*


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: Plans for "superstar shake-up" next week*

Fucking hell.


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

*Re: Plans for "superstar shake-up" next week*

hmmm well i can see why theyd do that but it hurts smackdowns main event scene
they can easily use one of the new day members in the midcard so thats a plus
maybe send rusev over as well to bulk the roster up 

focus more on tags on raw as they have a strong tag line up


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Plans for "superstar shake-up" next week*

AJ for Reigns was actually on :wtf


----------



## Eliko (Oct 2, 2014)

Donnie said:


> http://www.reddit.com/r/SquaredCirc...er_on_wor_aj_is_going_to_raw_roman_will_stay/
> 
> GOD FUCKING DAMN IT


I knew it the moment AJ faced Orton on SD. it was so weird they did their 1st match on SD after they kept it for so long.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: Plans for "superstar shake-up" next week*

Only thing I can figure is Vince is SO high on AJ he wants him on the flagship which is good for AJ's future, but not good for me and the other SD fans. It was the house AJ built and it will forever stay that way.


----------



## Dmight (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Plans for "superstar shake-up" next week*

Rusev to Smackdown and Ziggler to Raw please


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Plans for "superstar shake-up" next week*



ItsaNewDay said:


> Only thing I will be slightly okay with Smackdown getting in return for AJ Styles is Seth Rollins.
> 
> 
> Actually I'm not okay with that either.
> ...


 How do they even trade him? Shane and Bryan have talked so highly of him so you're going to need like 3 or 4 for a fair trade e.g. New Day and Rusev?


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: Plans for "superstar shake-up" next week*

Wow they really don't give a fuuuck about SD do they?


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: Plans for "superstar shake-up" next week*



One Winged Angel said:


> How do they even trade him? Shane and Bryan have talked so highly of him so you're going to need like 3 or 4 for a fair trade e.g. New Day and Rusev?


Maybe they finally move Sami Zayn? I also expect Kalisto to be traded to RAW finally cause of the cruiserweights..

I would love Rusev on Smackdown tbh.

New Day makes sense with them putting over the Revival on the way out.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Plans for "superstar shake-up" next week*



ItsaNewDay said:


> Maybe they finally move Sami Zayn? I also expect Kalisto to be traded to RAW finally cause of the cruiserweights..
> 
> I would love Rusev on Smackdown tbh.
> 
> New Day makes sense with them putting over the Revival on the way out.


 I think they may do a straight up trade of AJ for Rollins.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: Plans for "superstar shake-up" next week*

Just send New Day and Enzo and Cass over to Smackdown. 

You have The Hardys and The Revival replacing them on Raw. 

And then they have two over tag teams to help reignite that tag division which consists of American Alpha and The Usos. Perhaps even turn The New Day heel. 

Then pad it out with mid carders like Zayn and Rusev and that's successful for Smackdown.


----------



## chrispepper (May 29, 2011)

*Re: Plans for "superstar shake-up" next week*

Tbh, it's sad that AJ won't get to stay on Smackdown but this will probably work out well for both. AJ deserves the main spotlight and Smackdown just needs a bigger roster so a "blockbuster trade" will probably help give smackdown some depth.

Smackdown is really lacking top heels now though, it's basically The Miz/Wyatt/Corbin/Ziggler, but I guess both Orton and Ambrose can turn whenever.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: Plans for "superstar shake-up" next week*



One Winged Angel said:


> I think they may do a straight up trade of AJ for Rollins.


Yep me too.

Which means more Rollins Vs Ambrose then.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Plans for "superstar shake-up" next week*



Donnie said:


> Only thing I can figure is Vince is SO high on AJ he wants him on the flagship which is good for AJ's future, but not good for me and the other SD fans. It was the house AJ built and it will forever stay that way.


 I don't know about that. 

Zero chance of him being booked above Lesnar, Reigns, Balor and Braun.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: Plans for "superstar shake-up" next week*



Donnie said:


> Only thing I can figure is Vince is SO high on AJ he wants him on the flagship which is good for AJ's future, but not good for me and the other SD fans. It was the house AJ built and it will forever stay that way.


Yeah, he's very high on Styles, so high on him he'll job him out to Reigns then forget about him.


----------



## Kishido (Aug 12, 2014)

*Re: Plans for "superstar shake-up" next week*

AJ jobbing to Reings, Brock and Balor incoming


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

*Re: Plans for "superstar shake-up" next week*

I really hope they end changing their mind defiantly don't want AJ on raw.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: Plans for "superstar shake-up" next week*

Yes, that makes sense. Have the representation of SD (big fish in small pond) traded to RAW (medium fish in big pond) while they get a tired act in New Day as compensation.

Holy fuck :mj4 Watch American Alpha go to RAW too while Zayn predictably go to Smackdown and does nothing there too.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: Plans for "superstar shake-up" next week*

AJ more or less turned face on SD and Raw is heel-central right now but no way Rollins heads to SD. Naturally, he would go after Samoa Joe next.


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Plans for "superstar shake-up" next week*

AJ NEEDS to remain on Smackdown. Raw will ruin him.


----------



## ShadowSucks92 (Mar 7, 2015)

*Re: Plans for "superstar shake-up" next week*

:fuckthis :fuckthis :fuckthis :fuckthis


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: Plans for "superstar shake-up" next week*



Rainmaka! said:


> AJ more or less turned face on SD and Raw is heel-central right now but no way Rollins heads to SD. Naturally, he would go after Samoa Joe next.


I wonder how many are changing. Rollins and Joe in away can both be traded together. Though Idk


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

I wanted AJ to win the IC title and carry the mid to uppercard on SD fpalm

Fuck being lost in the shuffle on the cancer that is Raw...



Kishido said:


> AJ jobbing to Reings, Brock and Balor incoming


 I can understand being booked below Reigns and Brock, but AJ having to do the job to Finn fucking Balor fpalm


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: Plans for "superstar shake-up" next week*



DoctorWhosawhatsit said:


> Yeah, he's very high on Styles, so high on him he'll job him out to Reigns then forget about him.


:mj2 I'm trying to stay positive, dude. I KNOW how this story ends. Just let me live In my fantasy world, k


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

One Winged Angel said:


> I wanted AJ to win the IC title and carry the mid to uppercard on SD fpalm
> 
> Fuck being lost in the shuffle on the cancer that is Raw...


we still pretending smackdown is the land of opportunity? he could do the same with the US title on raw


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: Plans for "superstar shake-up" next week*



One Winged Angel said:


> I wanted AJ to win the IC title and carry the mid to uppercard on SD fpalm
> 
> Fuck being lost in the shuffle on the cancer that is Raw...



Hmm an AJ Styles Vs Miz feud over the IC Title could be brilliant. With Wyatt and Orton being the main event for the future. That would be pretty good.


As I'm writing all this I just forgot Miz is not the IC Champion and its Ambrose. Whatever still Styles Vs Miz feud could be interesting.


----------



## The Game (Oct 7, 2015)

*Re: Plans for "superstar shake-up" next week*

lol what's the bet that AJ won't even go to RAW


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Plans for "superstar shake-up" next week*

@ItsaNewDay When Roman said AJ would never beat him, we all knew it was true :mj2



BigDaveBatista said:


> we still pretending smackdown is the land of opportunity? he could do the same with the US title on raw


 AJ was the face of the new SD, moving to Raw is only going to be a huge step down for him. 

The IC title is a lot more prestigious than the IC title IMO.


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

Donnie said:


> :mj2 I'm trying to stay positive, dude. I KNOW how this story ends. Just let me live In my fantasy world, k


well remember last time styles lost to reigns? did pretty well for himself after that 'burial'


----------



## The Reaper (Jul 23, 2016)

You have to really think who wasn't put in a storyline Post-Mania show and also all the people who returned/debuted highly doubt will be traded just a week after they came. Also trading the champions would make no sense either. (maybe US or IC however)

RAW: AJ Styles, Ascension OR Breezango, Dolph Ziggler, Becky Lynch or Carmella

Smackdown: Seth Rollins, New Day OR Enzo & Cass, Sami Zayn, Charlotte OR Nia Jax

2 of them i'm not sure but we will see what happens.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: Plans for "superstar shake-up" next week*



One Winged Angel said:


> @ItsaNewDay When Roman said AJ would never beat him, we all knew it was true :mj2


Maybe he'll beat him with the roll-up of doom damn it, when all else fails, the roll-up has to work right?


:Vince2


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

One Winged Angel said:


> AJ was the face of the new SD, moving to Raw is only going to be a huge step down for him.
> 
> The IC title is a lot more prestigious than the IC title IMO.


dont know about that, us title has a pretty spectacular history before the e anyway 
im just thinking lets not be all doom and gloom, at every turn people have been for aj and at every turn they've looked after him

jobbing to balors going to hurt though no doubt


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: Plans for "superstar shake-up" next week*

I've been saying for a while now that Dean is likely heading to Raw and why not? It's not like the Intercontinental Championship has done anything for him and vice-versa. Plus, they could do that Shield reunion they were teasing for a good part of 2016.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Plans for "superstar shake-up" next week*



BigDaveBatista said:


> well remember last time styles lost to reigns? did pretty well for himself after that 'burial'


 Still sucks that AJ will never hold a clean win over him.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: Plans for "superstar shake-up" next week*



Rainmaka! said:


> I've been saying for a while now that Dean is likely heading to Raw and why not? It's not like the Intercontinental Championship has done anything for him and vice-versa. Plus, they could do that Shield reunion they were teasing for a good part of 2016.


Kevin Owens for Dean Ambrose?

Yes please.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Plans for "superstar shake-up" next week*

The only positives out of a move to Raw are Lesnar, Joe and interactions with Angle.

But then there's the thought of midcard hell and Steph....



Rainmaka! said:


> I've been saying for a while now that Dean is likely heading to Raw and why not? It's not like the Intercontinental Championship has done anything for him and vice-versa. Plus, they could do that Shield reunion they were teasing for a good part of 2016.


 New Day, KO, Cesaro (Sheamus moves into the midcard), Zayn and Charlotte to SD.

Ambrose, Breezango, Ziggler, Kallisto and Bliss to Raw.


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

One Winged Angel said:


> Still sucks that AJ will never hold a clean win over him.


hes took him further than any full timer in the company thus far, with the exception of smeagol, and if i recall you were loving the false wins he had over him at the time

styles will beat reigns at some point clean, itll be like the cena michaels raw match


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: Plans for "superstar shake-up" next week*

This brings up another problem, btw. AJ said he doesn't want to leave and Shane said he doesn't want him to go either. So, that means if Shane trades him he went back on his word and screwed AJ over. So that would make Shane a heel and AJ a face. They need to address this


----------



## Sweggeh (Feb 12, 2016)

AJ turning face (if this is indeed the case, its unconfirmed so far) and going to RAW is a very scary thing. Either this can propel him to new heights, or it can be the end of his momentum that he has been riding this last year and a bit. After seeing how RAW handle their top faces, I am leaning towards this being a terrible thing.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Plans for "superstar shake-up" next week*

Smackdown would lose alot, if Styles and Bliss get drafted. But I can see that happening.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: Plans for "superstar shake-up" next week*



Donnie said:


> This brings up another problem, btw. AJ said he doesn't want to leave and Shane said he doesn't want him to go either. So, that means if Shane trades him he went back on his word and screwed AJ over. So that would make Shane a heel and AJ a face. They need to address this


Don't be shocked if Shane goes heel, with a face GM on RAW with Angle, them making Shane a heel is something I can see them doing.

Cause no way do I believe WWE is going to have two shows with actual likable authority figures.


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

Donnie said:


> This brings up another problem, btw. AJ said he doesn't want to leave and Shane said he doesn't want him to go either. So, that means if Shane trades him he went back on his word and screwed AJ over. So that would make Shane a heel and AJ a face. They need to address this


sending aj over as a face would mean a raw main eventer would have to have a heel role. i wonder who that could be.....


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Plans for "superstar shake-up" next week*



Donnie said:


> This brings up another problem, btw. AJ said he doesn't want to leave and Shane said he doesn't want him to go either. So, that means if Shane trades him he went back on his word and screwed AJ over. So that would make Shane a heel and AJ a face. They need to address this


 Kayfabe wise, why would you trade the face of your brand?... you don't do it unless you get a big multi man trade you can't refuse e.g. Rollins and Titus O'Neil, New Day and Rusev/Cesaro/Zayn.

If Shane and Bryan trade AJ for New Day, they're going to look like fucking idiots.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Plans for "superstar shake-up" next week*

We'll see what happens. As of now, it seems like they're "negotiating" for trades, not having actual matches to decide superstar's faith.

AJ made it clear that he doesn't want to go anywhere (so obviously he'll switch brands, because that makes sense). Any GM would be dumb to trade him UNLESS they got a massive haul in return. That's what I see happening here. Would be the only thing that makes sense with what we know now.

Not sold on the New Day switching either. The New Day have done nothing for months after losing the tag team titles. They finally start a storyline going forward with Dash and Dawson and now they get moved? Nah, don't see it.


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Plans for "superstar shake-up" next week*



One Winged Angel said:


> The only positives out of a move to Raw are Lesnar, Joe and interactions with Angle.
> 
> But then there's the thought of midcard hell and Steph....
> 
> ...


I dunno man, Raw gets the short end of the stick in that deal, and I like Bliss and Ambrose.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: Plans for "superstar shake-up" next week*



One Winged Angel said:


> Kayfabe wise, why would you trade the face of your brand?... you don't do it unless you get a big multi man trade you can't refuse e.g. Rollins and Titus O'Neil, New Day and Rusev/Cesaro/Zayn.
> 
> If Shane and Bryan trade AJ for New Day, they're going to look like fucking idiots.


This entire thing makes NO sense, like none. Shane now respects AJ and he wants him as the face of the show. Why give that up for anyone? in Kayfabe Angle would have to offer the entire CW division AND Rollins for AJ. I'm legit excited to see how these lunatics do this.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Plans for "superstar shake-up" next week*



MontyCora said:


> I dunno man, Raw gets the short end of the stick in that deal, and I like Bliss and Ambrose.


 Raw is fine, SD needs to revive their other divisions.

All those guys I've mentioned need the change.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: Plans for "superstar shake-up" next week*

Raw stinks. Please don't trade AJ to the stinky brand.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Plans for "superstar shake-up" next week*

I've said it before, but if AJ wants top billing at Mania he needs to come to Raw and hang with the big boys. There's nothing for him on Smackdown.


----------



## GeneHackman (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: Plans for "superstar shake-up" next week*

Swapping AJ and Rollins makes the most sense. Only problem is it will prevent them from having a match anytime soon.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Plans for "superstar shake-up" next week*

In a kayfabe sense why wouldn't Bryan trade Miz?

Bryan drafted him because he wanted the IC title on Smackdown but that's not an issue now.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Plans for "superstar shake-up" next week*



Kishido said:


> AJ jobbing to Reings, Brock and Balor incoming


AJ has paid his dues and has put the Big Dog over twice now, you have to do that at some point if you're going to be anybody in this business. He deserves some sort of reward for doing so. Maybe Universal Title opportunities against Lesnar. At the end of the day this is best for business, Raw is the flagship so this shows that AJ is being considered a big player for the future.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: Plans for "superstar shake-up" next week*

Bring Styles to Raw, turn Balor heel, make a four-man Club stable with Gallows and Anderson


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Plans for "superstar shake-up" next week*

I think the funniest bit is the Styles fans worried about AJ jobbing to Roman again, which likely won't happen, at least for a long while. But conveniently forget that he lost to Ellsworth of all people on Smackdown, has been pinned clean by Ziggler and also lost to Orton.

Raw won't be worse than THAT for him. Who apart from Reigns and Strowman on Raw could really pin Styles clean? No, who apart from them could even beat him at all?


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

*Re: Plans for "superstar shake-up" next week*

with corbin having the ic title i can see ambrose to raw, maybe ambrose and styles for the new day, zayn and rusev?


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Plans for "superstar shake-up" next week*



God Movement said:


> I think the funniest bit is the Styles fans worried about AJ jobbing to Roman again, which likely won't happen, at least for a long while. But conveniently forget that he lost to Ellsworth of all people on Smackdown, has been pinned clean by Ziggler and also lost to Orton.
> 
> Raw won't be worse than THAT for him. Who apart from Reigns and Strowman on Raw could really pin Styles clean? No, who apart from them could even beat him at all?


On Smackdown AJ would very likely be champion again in a couple of months whereas on Raw we know he is not coming close to the main title since Brock is not losing that title until next years wrestlemania.


----------



## Ronny (Apr 7, 2016)

*Re: Plans for "superstar shake-up" next week*



They Call Him Y2J said:


> Bring Styles to Raw, turn Balor heel, make a four-man Club stable with Gallows and Anderson


Styles seems to be turning face though, and Balor has a nice amount of potential feuds on RAW, AJ doesn't need to go there.


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

God Movement said:


> I think the funniest bit is the Styles fans worried about AJ jobbing to Roman again, which likely won't happen, at least for a long while. But conveniently forget that he lost to Ellsworth of all people on Smackdown, has been pinned clean by Ziggler and also lost to Orton.
> 
> Raw won't be worse than THAT for him. Who apart from Reigns and Strowman on Raw could really pin Styles clean? No, who apart from them could even beat him at all?


balor, sadly


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Plans for "superstar shake-up" next week*



JTB33b said:


> On Smackdown AJ would very likely be champion again in a couple of months whereas on Raw we know he is not coming close to the main title since Brock is not losing that title until next years wrestlemania.


So how exactly is that a shot at Styles considering NOBODY on Raw is touching that title until next year's Wrestlemania? There are still a lot of interesting programs to be had. The US Title can main event B-PPVs since Lesnar will likely not work the majority of them. Everyone is going to need to be in a creative program of some sort since the top title will be off the show. Either way, everyone is in the same boat over there.



BigDaveBatista said:


> balor, sadly


Balor has a chance I suppose. Although, I do not think he's valued more than AJ as of this point. His push was incredible, but circumstantial. He would never be put in the position he was in if the Big Dog didn't get caught for doing drugs. AJ however, earned is spot and will stay a top name as he is a top merch seller. Top 3 full-time guys along with Roman and Orton. He's in good company and in safe hands.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Plans for "superstar shake-up" next week*

I really hope AJ stays on SmackDown, I love him as the centerpiece of SDL.


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

God Movement said:


> So how exactly is that a shot at Styles considering NOBODY on Raw is touching that title until next year's Wrestlemania? There are still a lot of interesting programs to be had. The US Title can main event B-PPVs since Lesnar will likely not work the majority of them. Everyone is going to need to be in a creative program of some sort since the top title will be off the show. Either way, everyone is in the same boat over there.
> 
> 
> 
> Balor has a chance I suppose. Although, I do not think he's valued more than AJ as of this point. His push was incredible, but circumstantial. He would never be put in the position he was in if the Big Dog didn't get caught for doing drugs. AJ however, earned is spot and will stay a top name as he is a top merch seller. Top 3 full-time guys along with Roman and Orton. He's in good company and in safe hands.


Plans change, i personally hope braun takes the belt off lesnar at survivors series or summerslam. they can have braun win a king of the ring to get the summerslam match and have that be a catalyst for him to become stronger 

i agree they like aj and putting him clean over cena means they'll put him clean over anyone given the right story


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Plans for "superstar shake-up" next week*

If you're going to send AJ to Raw. Fine, I don't have that big of a problem with it.

But make sure Smackdown gets good compensation in return. Like, it should take a multiple star trade for Shane and Bryan to even consider moving AJ.

I'm hoping for the best but completely expect Smackdown to get fucked over based on the past. Even though both are live. Even though both are on the same network, Raw has always gotten more and that will always be the way it is.

I can completely see AJ getting moved with Smackdown getting no big star in return. I don't mean to be negative but that has always been the mindset of Smackdown. It's the reason the original brand split died, because they just stopped giving a shit and sent almost every big star they had to Raw.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Plans for "superstar shake-up" next week*



God Movement said:


> So how exactly is that a shot at Styles considering NOBODY on Raw is touching that title until next year's Wrestlemania? There are still a lot of interesting programs to be had. The US Title can main event B-PPVs since Lesnar will likely not work the majority of them. Everyone is going to need to be in a creative program of some sort since the top title will be off the show. Either way, everyone is in the same boat over there.
> 
> 
> 
> Balor has a chance I suppose. Although, I do not think he's valued more than AJ as of this point. His push was incredible, but circumstantial. He would never be put in the position he was in if the Big Dog didn't get caught for doing drugs. AJ however, earned is spot and will stay a top name as he is a top merch seller. Top 3 full-time guys along with Roman and Orton. He's in good company and in safe hands.


Yeah as if Vince is going to let AJ main event PPV's over Roman. They had Roman end Taker,s career in dominant fashion, Vince is planning on Roman dethroning Brock's 1 year reign at next years wrestlemania. They are going to have Roman run over everybody for the remainder of 2017 and well into 2018 to put him on par with Brock. AJ will probally get eliminated like a jobber in the 2018 RR match like Bryan was so he doesn't take the spotlight away from Roman.


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

*Re: Plans for "superstar shake-up" next week*

If Vince moves AJ to RAW it isn't because he likes him, but because he wants to take away some of his push and bury him under the other big names on RAW. Sorry...but Vince will not let a guy that wasn't a WWE guy stay on top.

And I don't see Owens leaving RAW after becoming partners with Samoa Joe, and they aren't splitting up Sheamus and Cesaro with the pop they are getting right now and the merchandise they are selling. 

I could see someone like Bo Dallas getting traded to maybe give him a push again. Zayn, Rusev & Lana, The New Day, and Titus O'Neil are names that I also see possibly getting traded...with one big name surprise, like Sasha or Rollins, though if they trade Rollins they will need a big baby face to even things out on RAW because Balor will be the last top baby face once Jericho leaves after Payback.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Plans for "superstar shake-up" next week*

Romain Reigns vs John Cena main event at WM34 = The reason for this "Superstar shake-up" you need both guys on the same show to set up the main event..


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Plans for "superstar shake-up" next week*



BigDaveBatista said:


> Plans change, i personally hope braun takes the belt off lesnar at survivors series or summerslam. they can have braun win a king of the ring to get the summerslam match and have that be a catalyst for him to become stronger
> 
> i agree they like aj and putting him clean over cena means they'll put him clean over anyone given the right story


Don't see it happening. They may have a competitive match but Braun loses. Are there plans to bring King of The Ring back?



JTB33b said:


> Yeah as if Vince is going to let AJ main event PPV's over Roman. They had Roman end Taker,s career in dominant fashion, Vince is planning on Roman dethroning Brock's 1 year reign at next years wrestlemania. They are going to have Roman run over everybody for the remainder of 2017 and well into 2018 to put him on par with Brock. AJ will probally get eliminated like a jobber in the 2018 RR match like Bryan was so he doesn't take the spotlight away from Roman.


So now you've resorted to trolling. It was inevitable. There's no guarantee AJ main events on Smackdown either, at least no time soon.


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

God Movement said:


> Don't see it happening. They may have a competitive match but Braun loses. Are there plans to bring King of The Ring back?
> 
> 
> 
> So now you've resorted to trolling. It was inevitable. There's no guarantee AJ main events on Smackdown either, at least no time soon.


i hope so anyway, with smackdown getting the money in the bank raw should get a tournament for a number 1 contendership 
also King Braun has a good ring to it


----------



## chrispepper (May 29, 2011)

Thomas Milliken said:


> You have to really think who wasn't put in a storyline Post-Mania show and also all the people who returned/debuted highly doubt will be traded just a week after they came. Also trading the champions would make no sense either. (maybe US or IC however)
> 
> RAW: AJ Styles, Ascension OR Breezango, Dolph Ziggler, Becky Lynch or Carmella
> 
> ...


This makes a lot of sense but I think Alexa will probably go to raw and MAYBE Mickie. A trade like Charlotte for Mickie and Alexa makes a lot of sense - smackdown get another much needed star, and raw got extra bodies in the division which they desparately need.

It's really hard to figure out what's going on with the KO/Joe/Jericho/Rollins/Balor feud. That's a VERY solid midcard but it means that one of them isn't going to have anything to do it at the first PPV, so... who gets moved?


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Plans for "superstar shake-up" next week*



BigDaveBatista said:


> i hope so anyway, with smackdown getting the money in the bank raw should get a tournament for a number 1 contendership
> also King Braun has a good ring to it


I've just checked. King of The Ring is indeed scheduled for 2017.


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

God Movement said:


> I've just checked. King of The Ring is indeed scheduled for 2017.


excellent thats a ppv that doesnt need brock on as the finals a good enough main event 
have braun beat roman in the final, that gives heyman enough substance to build the match on the mic 
"the man who destroyed the 2 in 23 and 2" etc


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

*Re: Plans for "superstar shake-up" next week*

so pretty much no plans exist or are known yet.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

*Re: Plans for "superstar shake-up" next week*



DoctorWhosawhatsit said:


> Yeah, he's very high on Styles, so high on him he'll job him out to Reigns then forget about him.


Yeah they have to have someone fool the fans into thinking reigns is a great worker again after his failure at wm


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Plans for "superstar shake-up" next week*



Donnie said:


> Only thing I can figure is Vince is SO high on AJ he wants him on the flagship which is good for AJ's future, but not good for me and the other SD fans. It was the house AJ built and it will forever stay that way.


I don't mindless worship SD like many, but RAW has hardly been the flagship since the brand split.

Putting AJ on RAW sounds horrendous.


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

amhlilhaus said:


> Yeah they have to have someone fool the fans into thinking reigns is a great worker again after his failure at wm


would you like some pepper?


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

*Re: Plans for "superstar shake-up" next week*

AJ going to Raw means one thing only, and that's him jobbing to Roman at some point. Keep him on Smackdown please.


----------



## The.Great.One (May 5, 2014)

*Re: Plans for "superstar shake-up" next week*

I like the New Day move, I think they've become a bit stale on RAW

Sami Zayn really needs to be moved to Smackdown


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

So the Raw is the flagship people are trying to tell me that the WWE thinks Nak is a loser because he's not debuting on the flagship show? Good one! I guess they hate Cena too because he's not on Raw either. Just because you're on smack down doesn't mean they don't find you important. If Raw is so much better in the WWE's eyes, why are SDL storylines better written and why is Orton on there? Lol


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: Plans for "superstar shake-up" next week*

I'll be disappointed if they move Styles to Raw. He works his butt off on Smackdown for an entire year and has the potential to be the top face of the company, and will now be used to put over Roman once again. 

Unfortunately, after seeing him shake Shane's hand on Raw and say he's not going anywhere, I can now see him going to Raw in exchange for Seth Rollins. Seth definitely needs to switch brands, but I don't want to see Styles move.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: Plans for "superstar shake-up" next week*

Vince couldn't even wait a full year before pillaging Smackdown.


----------



## Heat101 (Mar 25, 2017)

*Re: Plans for "superstar shake-up" next week*

AJ will job out to Reigns he goes to raw #believethat


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: Plans for "superstar shake-up" next week*

Looks like Sheamus and Cesaro will be a tag time for the foreseeable future.
I like the tag team but no singles run for Cesaro :hogan


----------



## Riddle101 (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: Plans for "superstar shake-up" next week*

Looks like Vince is resorting back to his old methods of making Smackdown out to be the inferior brand by taking it's top talent and giving them to Raw. Can't say i'm surprised, Smackdown is a better show if you ask me, and Styles was one of the reasons why.


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

*Re: Plans for "superstar shake-up" next week*

wow, styles going to smackdown opens up matches with rollins, zayn, owens, braun, cesaro, sheamus, joe, balor, rusev
he may reform the club, feud with the club, work the hardys and the revival
he could even have a world title match with brock lesnar or work a big match with triple h 
and all you lot are concerned about is a rematch with roman, suppose i should have suspected this


----------



## juzthyde (Sep 21, 2015)

*Re: Plans for "superstar shake-up" next week*

As long as Ziggler stay in SD I don't have anything to complain.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: Plans for "superstar shake-up" next week*

The New Day to SmackDown makes a lot of sense.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Plans for "superstar shake-up" next week*

AJ will be fine on Raw. He is that good. 

Hell im willing to bet the summerslam main event will be AJ vs Brock.


----------



## JooJCeeC (Apr 4, 2017)

*Re: Plans for "superstar shake-up" next week*

Anyone can go anywhere, except for two people.

AJ Styles should stay put at SD, and Roman Reigns at RAW. Make them not cross paths. Thanks. We don't want a "My house vs My yard" feud.


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

wwe9391 said:


> AJ will be fine on Raw. He is that good.
> 
> Hell im willing to bet the summerslam main event will be AJ vs Brock.


even after the braun brock confrontation?


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

BigDaveBatista said:


> even after the braun brock confrontation?


Yes. You need a huge match to sell summerslam. Braun vs Brock is not it. Brock might have a ppv match before summerslam. Brock vs Braun could happen before summerslam


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: Plans for "superstar shake-up" next week*

I don't see any sense in moving AJ to Raw, especially since Nakamura is now on SD. AJ would probably get lost in the shuffle on Raw in a few months.

The New Day should goto SD, and maybe add The Club too, since SD needs a ton of help with it's Tag Division.


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

wwe9391 said:


> Yes. You need a huge match to sell summerslam. Braun vs Brock is not it. Brock might have a ppv match before summerslam. Brock vs Braun could happen before summerslam


ive been saying for weeks now theyre going to have braun win the king of the ring and challenge brock for the title at summerslam, gives them enough time to build braun and after the success that was goldberg vs brock at mania people seem to have the taste again for hoss vs hoss 

styles will either be on smack down or putting balor over on raw, the earlier people accept it the easier they will take it


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

Even Flow said:


> I don't see any sense in moving AJ to Raw, especially since Nakamura is now on SD.
> 
> The New Day should goto SD, and maybe add The Club too, since SD needs a ton of help with it's Tag Division.


who could you swap over without it looking like raws getting totally sausaged though?


----------



## Majmo_Mendez (Jul 18, 2014)

*Re: Plans for "superstar shake-up" next week*

I'm not okay with AJ leaving but getting both Rollins and Joe in return would slightly ease the pain.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Plans for "superstar shake-up" next week*



Even Flow said:


> I don't see any sense in moving AJ to Raw, especially since Nakamura is now on SD. AJ would probably get lost in the shuffle on Raw in a few months.
> 
> The New Day should goto SD, and maybe add The Club too, since SD needs a ton of help with it's Tag Division.


 His replacement will thrive on SD.


----------



## bhamilton (Jan 17, 2014)

*Re: Plans for "superstar shake-up" next week*

I bought tickets for Smackdown mainly to see AJ. I guess Nakamura is a great comsolation prize but damn you "card subject to change" and damn you Vince.


----------



## Evoker_Aegis (Nov 8, 2013)

I just want Cesaro on Smackdown any chance for this man to finally win the WWE belt. I can just imagine the matches between him and Shinsuke over the belt! What I hope to see:
Smackdown:
Seth Rollins
Cesaro 
The Hardy Boyz
Charlotte
Rusev and Lana

Raw:
John Cena
Baron Corbin
The Usos 
Alexa Bliss
The Miz and Maryse

Now I don't have to watch Raw


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: Plans for "superstar shake-up" next week*



God Movement said:


> I think the funniest bit is the Styles fans worried about AJ jobbing to Roman again, which likely won't happen, at least for a long while. But conveniently forget that he lost to Ellsworth of all people on Smackdown, has been pinned clean by Ziggler and also lost to Orton.
> 
> Raw won't be worse than THAT for him. Who apart from Reigns and Strowman on Raw could really pin Styles clean? No, who apart from them could even beat him at all?


I think people would be more worried that he'd be kept down on Raw because Balor, Reigns and Lesnar would all be ahead of him, keeping him away from the title for months at least. 
Also Balor and Rollins would definitely pin AJ clean. They like him, sure, but he's not a HHH NXT favourite.


BigDaveBatista said:


> even after the braun brock confrontation?


Did they indicate that on Raw? I usually skip the Heyman segments these days. Didn't they say something about Roman too? I'm hoping for Lesnar vs Reigns at SS instead of WM, year long builds suck.


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

CesaroSwing said:


> I think people would be more worried that he'd be kept down on Raw because Balor, Reigns and Lesnar would all be ahead of him, keeping him away from the title for months at least.
> Also Balor and Rollins would definitely pin AJ clean. They like him, sure, but he's not a HHH NXT favourite.


im of the opinion hed have the "shawn michaels role" on raw were hed win big none title feuds and lose big title feuds 
id like to see a babyface world title win for him though

braun said something along the lines of when im done with reigns im coming for you, i believe strowman beats reigns in the king of the ring final then challenges brock at summerslam


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)

*Re: Plans for "superstar shake-up" next week*

AJ to get squashed by Reigns :mj4 God Bless Vince McMahon.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Plans for "superstar shake-up" next week*



BigDaveBatista said:


> im of the opinion hed have the "shawn michaels role" on raw were hed win big none title feuds and lose big title feuds
> id like to see a babyface world title win for him though


 Why not just keep him on SD where he gives the show some credibility instead of being used to keep a part of Raw interesting..

It's a complete misuse of one of your most over stars... I wouldn't be surprised if he loses all of his momentum on Raw.


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

One Winged Angel said:


> Why not just keep him on SD where he gives the show some credibility instead of being used to keep a part of Raw interesting..
> 
> It's a complete misuse of one of your most over stars... I wouldn't be surprised if he loses all of his momentum on Raw.


thats more doom and gloom shit though, just like before he debuted, after he feuded with jericho, when he was matched with roman cena or shane
each time hes knocked it out the park, show some confidence in the lad


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: Plans for "superstar shake-up" next week*

AJ Styles becomes the #2 babyface on RAW next to Brock Lesnar. This is huge for him.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Plans for "superstar shake-up" next week*



BigDaveBatista said:


> thats more doom and gloom shit though, just like before he debuted, after he feuded with jericho, when he was matched with roman cena or shane
> each time hes knocked it out the park, show some confidence in the lad


 I have all the faith in the world in AJ to perform, it's the WWE I don't believe in.


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

One Winged Angel said:


> I have all the faith in the world in AJ to perform, it's the WWE I don't believe in.


still this tired rhetoric? they've done aj a service this past year when you thought hed be a midcarder, theyve shown as much confidence in styles as anyone


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Plans for "superstar shake-up" next week*

:lol at people saying AJ will be buried or lost in the shuffle on Raw.


AJ is a top guy in wwe. He will be fine


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Plans for "superstar shake-up" next week*

AJ survived that Ellsworth crap. He'll be fine on Raw.

As far as Charlotte going to SD goes, if that does happen. I'd like to see Sasha vs Charlotte for the last time in a while in a "Loser leaves RAW" match. Perfect full circle sendoff.


----------



## Ronny (Apr 7, 2016)

*Re: Plans for "superstar shake-up" next week*

Ellsworth can kindly fuck off in this shakeup.


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: Plans for "superstar shake-up" next week*



wwe9391 said:


> :lol at people saying AJ will be buried or lost in the shuffle on Raw.
> 
> 
> AJ is a top guy in wwe. He will be fine


Roman is Vince's favourite and Balor is HHHs favourite. Then there's lots of other Vince/Triple H favourites to contend with. There most definitely will be a shuffle, especially without a title, and it's definitely not Balor or Reigns getting lost. 
It's not crazy to say that AJ is better off on Smackdown, where he can win the title before 2018, rather than be in the Raw uppercard. He's 39 years old ffs. Why would anyone who calls themselves an AJ fan want him to be spending his prime years away from the top titles?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Plans for "superstar shake-up" next week*



CesaroSwing said:


> Roman is Vince's favourite and Balor is HHHs favourite. Then there's lots of other Vince/Triple H favourites to contend with. There most definitely will be a shuffle, especially without a title, and it's definitely not Balor or Reigns getting lost.
> It's not crazy to say that AJ is better off on Smackdown, where he can win the title before 2018, rather than be in the Raw uppercard. He's 39 years old ffs. Why would anyone who calls themselves an AJ fan want him to be spending his prime years away from the top titles?


 I'd honestly take an IC title run over a UC title run tbh.

The UC title means nothing to me, even with Brock holding it atm.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

CesaroSwing said:


> Roman is Vince's favourite and Balor is HHHs favourite. Then there's lots of other Vince/Triple H favourites to contend with. There most definitely will be a shuffle, especially without a title, and it's definitely not Balor or Reigns getting lost.
> It's not crazy to say that AJ is better off on Smackdown, where he can win the title before 2018, rather than be in the Raw uppercard. He's 39 years old ffs. Why would anyone who calls themselves an AJ fan want him to be spending his prime years away from the top titles?


AJ WILL BE FINE. He is that good.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Plans for "superstar shake-up" next week*



wwe9391 said:


> :lol at people saying AJ will be buried or lost in the shuffle on Raw.
> 
> 
> AJ is a top guy in wwe. He will be fine


 His momentum and popularity will be fed to others...


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Plans for "superstar shake-up" next week*



One Winged Angel said:


> His momentum and popularity will be fed to others...


So was Shawn Micheals, and people still consider him GOAT.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: Plans for "superstar shake-up" next week*

- AJ moving sucks. He was perfect for Smackdown and easily the best part of he show since the split happened.
- New Day to Smackdown sounds great. RAW has so many tag teams already and they would strengthen the very limited options on Smackdown. The tag team division is still quite bad, but this would be a move in the right direction. It's also a team of three so the roster would flesh out.
- Charlotte / Alexa swap would be pretty great as well. The Sasha/Bayley/Charlotte love triangle got quite old so this swap would shake things up ( :lol ) a bit. Charlotte is easily the best women on the roster right now.
- Drifter is a heat magnet so good he's called up; hopefully they won't treat him like shit, though. Same with Almas, who I hope actually does not actually end up in 205.

I assume they think that AJ = New Day (basically 1vs3 swap, as well), but AJ is main event material while New Day is for the tag team division. So I feel that Smackdown should have gotten someone of that caliber, as well. It would be interesting if New Day actually goes for Singles titles, though.


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: Plans for "superstar shake-up" next week*



One Winged Angel said:


> I'd honestly take an IC title run over a UC title run tbh.
> 
> The UC title means nothing to me, even with Brock holding it atm.


I'm not sure about IC > UC but the IC is definitely better than the US title and the WWE title is clearly more prestigious than the UC. It's crazy how the shitty new title is harder to win in kayfabe and in real life than the proper title.


wwe9391 said:


> AJ WILL BE FINE. He is that good.


Why will he be fine? There's no title for the next few months and Roman and Balor are going to be the WWEs most pushed wrestlers.
Don't reply with just "he'll be fine" because he's that good. WWE have proven time and time again that they don't care if someone is that good.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: Plans for "superstar shake-up" next week*

Would be absolutely stupid if they do Styles for New Day, sacrificing your best asset and a main eventer just to boost the Tag division. Of course the Tag division needs a boost but not in that manner.

Styles for Reigns wouldn't of been so bad imo, at least Styles would of been away from him. Styles for Rollins would make the most sense, the only possible trade I'd class as acceptable, Styles can feud with Balor as you add Anderson & Gallows into the mix too. Only other possibility is Styles for Balor.

New Day though definitely need to go to SD somehow, not at the expense of AJ though. Charlotte for Alexa would be a major boost for the SD Women's division. Two other trades I can see happening are Zayn for Miz or Corbin, then Ambrose for Owens, unlikely but I wouldn't be surprised to see that happen.


----------



## Will Thompson (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: Plans for "superstar shake-up" next week*

In my opinion AJ for New Day is not even close to being a fair swap. I know the New Day are pretty popular and sell a good bit of merchandise, but AJ and Cena are the top two draws for Smackdown. With both of them gone for the near future, Smackdown needed someone big to fill their shoes. Can Nakamura become that guy for them right away and keep the Smackdown audience invested as much as those two did? I don't know to be honest. It all depends on how fast the casuals take to him and how well he can learn to talk. The main roster shows are a lot different to the niche NXT audience and it may or may not work for Shinsuke. I do believe getting him over to Smackdown was Absolutely the right idea because their was a chance we would get lost in the shuffle with the multitude of top names on Raw. But asking him to be the top draw for the brand and THE main guy in the absence of Cena and AJ, might just be too much given how the other top feud in Wyatt-Orton has fizzled out big time over the last month or so.

This just doesn't feel like a fair trade to me and Raw has so many top guys now that some of them will get lost in the shuffle. I mean you have Reigns/Rollins/Balor/KO/Styles/Brock as the champion. Then you have Strowman/Joe etc who you would consider/want to atleast be in the mix. I feel atleast one/two of those guys needed to be moved over to Smackdown. That could still happen though and for Smackdown's sake I hope it does.

And I have to wonder if AJ will get a chance at the Universal title over the next year or so at all. IF the idea is to have Reigns end Brock's year long title reign at next year's Wrestlemania, then WWE booking means both guys would be made to look uber strong heading into that bout. In other words, anyone facing the two (esp Lesnar) will end up getting squashed. I know AJ would still put on top quality matches with the likes of Rollins/Balor/Joe (And I would be entertained) but its almost as if everyone would just be pointlessly feuding with each other or getting run over by the two guys likely to headline Wrestlemania for the title next year. Doesn't quite sit right with me.

On the women's side, I would absolutely welcome a Charlotte-Alexa swap. It would help the women's roster on both shows big time. And I hope we get DIY on Smackdown to strengthen their tag division as much as Raw's after the arrival of Hardy's and Revival there.


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

CesaroSwing said:


> I'm not sure about IC > UC but the IC is definitely better than the US title and the WWE title is clearly more prestigious than the UC. It's crazy how the shitty new title is harder to win in kayfabe and in real life than the proper title.
> 
> Why will he be fine? There's no title for the next few months and Roman and Balor are going to be the WWEs most pushed wrestlers.
> Don't reply with just "he'll be fine" because he's that good. WWE have proven time and time again that they don't care if someone is that good.


your acting like smackdowns a different company, they've shown aj at a top dog every since last years mania and that wont change 
he'll still be featured prominently


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wyatt to RAW along with Reigns, Hardys to Smackdown, and then I don´t have to watch RAW at all.
Keep AJ on the opposite brand of Reigns.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

One Winged Angel said:


> His momentum and popularity will be fed to others...


HE WILL BE FINE. Cause he is that dam good.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

CesaroSwing said:


> Why will he be fine? There's no title for the next few months and Roman and Balor are going to be the WWEs most pushed wrestlers.
> Don't reply with just "he'll be fine" because he's that good. WWE have proven time and time again that they don't care if someone is that good.


AJ Styles is a special case. He can turn anything into gold because he is that dam good.


----------



## chrispepper (May 29, 2011)

*Re: Plans for "superstar shake-up" next week*

The problem is, the only two people I can see AJ feuding with at the moment are Roman and Lesnar, neither of which he can realistically go over. MAYBE Strowman, but they'd both need to win that match. Keep him on smackdown, you can have him chase the title again, feud with Nakamura, feud with Miz, feud with whoever comes from Raw etc.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I can see Aiden English being repackaged and sent to Raw. 

Sent from my 4009X using Tapatalk


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

*Re: Plans for "superstar shake-up" next week*



ItsaNewDay said:


> Yep me too.
> 
> Which means more Rollins Vs Ambrose then.


But a heel Ambrose and face Rollins would reinvent this feud into something new and interesting


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: Plans for "superstar shake-up" next week*



BigDaveBatista said:


> your acting like smackdowns a different company, they've shown aj at a top dog every since last years mania and that wont change
> he'll still be featured prominently


The difference being Smackdown's championship will still be on TV and the title change isn't obvious. Also Raw has Finn Balor and Roman to push on top of that. It's reasonable to assume that they'd see him as the no. 4 on that brand, where as he'd be no. 1 on SD


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

*Re: Plans for "superstar shake-up" next week*

AJ for the New Day? Reminds me when Kurt Angle traded HHH for Booker T and the Dudley's :lol


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

CesaroSwing said:


> The difference being Smackdown's championship will still be on TV and the title change isn't obvious. Also Raw has Finn Balor and Roman to push on top of that. It's reasonable to assume that they'd see him as the no. 4 on that brand, where as he'd be no. 1 on SD


its reasonable no doubt but hes isnt even going to be number 1 on smackdown, bray will finish this feud with orton for better or worse then the winner will face ambrose
aj wont be in the wwe title scene til late summer so he will likely flounder until that point

at least on raw theres b level ppvs he could main event with reigns and rollins, sadly also balor


----------



## bmack086 (Aug 21, 2015)

*Re: Plans for "superstar shake-up" next week*

So, he goes to a show that already has top established faces in Reigns, Balor, and Rollins? Then Lesnar, who is basically a tweener is obviously going to be above him. How does this make sense, unless they actually do something with The Club and have them be a heel faction? That's the only way this makes sense. Then they could elevate Zayn who remains over despite being booked like a loser.

Not to mention, what the Hell happens over on SD? Nak is incredibly over, but can a guy that isn't fluent in English actually be a top guy? And once Orton permanently sends Bray down to the Midcard, what other main event guys do they have?


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: Plans for "superstar shake-up" next week*

Trading AJ Styles for The New Day, while I think that The New Day would be more logically swapped for a team like Alpha, certainly makes AJ Styles look like a big singles commodity.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Plans for "superstar shake-up" next week*

Only Vince would move AJ to Raw and miss out on Nakamura vs AJ at SS.

FFS what is wrong with this company, why cant they just make the two brands even. 

For Raw to get AJ SD would have to get Rollins, Owens, and New Day to replace him.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Rainmaka! said:


> I've been saying for a while now that Dean is likely heading to Raw and why not? It's not like the Intercontinental Championship has done anything for him and vice-versa. Plus, they could do that Shield reunion they were teasing for a good part of 2016.


Problem is they had the chance to take the title off him and didn't. While Owens and Jericho have a match set for Payback already. So Owens isn't going to Smackdown. My guess is Raw gets AJ,then Crews and Kalisto. Along with Ziggler or Corbin. Then maybe Alexa Bliss and Carmella or Natayla. With Smackdown getting New Day, Sami Zayn, Rusev and Charlotte. Then some new guys will turn face or heel. With Smackdown getting faces in Nakumara and Dillenger already along with losing AJ. With Zayn likely to come to Smackdown. Well I can see an Orton or Ambrose heel turn soon.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

*Re: Plans for "superstar shake-up" next week*

How are people thinking what happened with Styles on Smackdown means he's going to Raw? That segment all but confirmed he's staying on Smackdown.


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: Plans for "superstar shake-up" next week*



BigDaveBatista said:


> its reasonable no doubt but hes isnt even going to be number 1 on smackdown, bray will finish this feud with orton for better or worse then the winner will face ambrose
> aj wont be in the wwe title scene til late summer so he will likely flounder until that point
> 
> at least on raw theres b level ppvs he could main event with reigns and rollins, sadly also balor


No way Ambrose is getting a title shot if AJ stays. They're not going him a title shot after his shitty IC title run.
He's definitely no.1 on SD, Cena and Randy don't get pushed anymore and no one else compares. 
Even if he wouldn't get a shot till Summer on SD, he won't get one till may 2018 at least on Raw.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: Plans for "superstar shake-up" next week*

I normally have this thought earlier than I have this time, because I'm hyper-critical of the WWE product, but this seems like a really odd time to do this draft. There are still lingering issues since WrestleMania and ways to explore. Later in the year it would make more sense. It's very easy to put together two very distinct cards for the next two PPVs with only one additional call-up:

Payback:
* Brock Lesnar vs. Braun Strowman for the Universal Title
* Roman Reigns vs. Finn Balor to decide the #1 Contender
* Seth Rollins vs. Samoa Joe
* Bayley vs. Charlotte Flair for the RAW Women's Championship with Sasha Banks as the Special Guest Referee
* The Hardy Boyz vs. Sheamus & Cesaro for the RAW Tag Team Championship
* Kevin Owens vs. Chris Jericho for the United States Championship
* The New Day vs. The Revival
* Neville vs. Austin Aries for the Cruiserweight Title
* Kickoff: Brian Kendrick vs. Akira Tozawa

Backlash:
* Randy Orton vs. Bray Wyatt for the WWE Title in a House of Horrors Match
* AJ Styles vs. Baron Corbin
* The Miz vs. Shinsuke Nakamura 
* Naomi vs. Natalya for the SmackDown Women's Title
* Luke Harper vs. Erick Rowan
* The Usos vs. American Alpha for the SmackDown Tag Team Titles
* Aiden English gives an open challenge, answered by Mojo Rawley
* Andrade "Cien" Almas vs. Dean Ambrose for the Intercontinental Title
* Alexa Bliss vs. Becky Lynch vs. Carmella vs. Mickie James in a Fatal 4-Way #1 Contender's Match
* Heath Slater & Rhyno vs. The Fashion Police
* Dolph Ziggler vs. Tye Dillinger
* Kickoff: The Ascension vs. Apollo Crews & Kalisto

I mean, this is roughly off the top of my head. Given that they don't figure into things over there, Sami Zayn, Luke Gallows, Karl Anderson, Enzo Amore & Big Cass would all be sane moves to SmackDown, come to think of it. Not necessarily right now, but instead of just changing things for the sake of it, this is kind of where stories lead you. You could leave Almas down in NXT in this case, and have Sami Zayn move to SmackDown to challenge Ambrose for the IC Title. A heel turn for Ambrose? Gallows & Anderson, frustrated with The Hardys just coming in and doing what they want, jump to SmackDown and replace could be the heel team that goes against Crews & Kalisto (slightly more compelling than The Ascension). That would probably be main card in this scenario. That means Enzo & Cass would be most naturally paired up with The Fashion Police. That could also be main card. That leaves Slater & Rhyno on the Kickoff to beat The Ascension. Would four tag matches in one night be too many? Eh, worst things have happened. But that would get the SmackDown Tag Title scene back on track very quickly. So my train of thought is leading me to a less ordained and more "hey, these guys are now on SmackDown" approach, with RAW being quite heavy and a lot of these guys benefiting from a move to later in the week.

Also missing from the RAW side are Nia Jax and Dana Brooke, who could both jump to SmackDown and no one would really notice. Tamina would then logically return to RAW. This would be fine. You don't need major upheavals. Little changes from the bottom to refresh things slightly is all that is really called for right now. That or just an end to this silly brand split.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Plans for "superstar shake-up" next week*



imthegame19 said:


> Problem is they had the chance to take the title off him and didn't. While Owens and Jericho have a match set for Payback already. So Owens isn't going to Smackdown. My guess is Raw gets AJ,then Crews and Kalisto. Along with Ziggler or Corbin. Then maybe Alexa Bliss and Carmella or Natayla. With Smackdown getting New Day, Sami Zayn, Rusev and Charlotte. Then some new guys will turn face or heel. With Smackdown getting faces in Nakumara and Dillenger already along with losing AJ. With Zayn likely to come to Smackdown. Well I can see an Orton or Ambrose heel turn soon.


Unless they swap Owens for Ambrose would I could see happening


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

*Re: Plans for "superstar shake-up" next week*

I would hate it for AJ if he goes to Raw...Being on a show where the Champion isn't even on TV and the chosen one Reigns is running rampant would be just awful.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

birthday_massacre said:


> Unless they swap Owens for Ambrose would I could see happening


If they were going to do that then why did they set up Owens/Jericho for Payback?


----------



## ThePhenomenal-1 (May 21, 2011)

*Re: Plans for "superstar shake-up" next week*

I think the worse thing for me is if rollins moves to smackdown too then we miss out on AJ vs nakamura and AJ vs rollins. 2 of my most anticipated feuds for AJ...


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: Plans for "superstar shake-up" next week*



imthegame19 said:


> If they were going to do that then why did they set up Owens/Jericho for Payback?


Drama. "Can Jericho save the title for RAW?!?" If rolls are reversed "Will Jericho claim the title for SmackDown?!?" "This will be the last fight between these two individuals! Don't miss it!"


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

CesaroSwing said:


> No way Ambrose is getting a title shot if AJ stays. They're not going him a title shot after his shitty IC title run.
> He's definitely no.1 on SD, Cena and Randy don't get pushed anymore and no one else compares.
> Even if he wouldn't get a shot till Summer on SD, he won't get one till may 2018 at least on Raw.


suppose, there are just matches on raw i want to see with him in. imagine a PF counter were braun catches him and hits the reverse chokeslam


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: Plans for "superstar shake-up" next week*



ThePhenomenal-1 said:


> I think the worse thing for me is if rollins moves to smackdown too then we miss out on AJ vs nakamura and AJ vs rollins. 2 of my most anticipated feuds for AJ...


And then you get them later when Nakamura and Rollins are drafted back to RAW, or Styles is drafted back to SmackDown, or whenever the WWE decides to shift the goal-posts again.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

MackQUOTE=The Wood;66857769]Drama. "Can Jericho save the title for RAW?!?" If rolls are reversed "Will Jericho claim the title for SmackDown?!?" "This will be the last fight between these two individuals! Don't miss it!"[/QUOTE]

So they keep Owens wrestling at Payback even though he's Smackdown wrestler? I can't see that happening. Plus I can't see Ambrose going to Raw he would be behind Reigns, Rollins, Balor as a face. On Smackdown he would be better used. Especially as a headliner for live events.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: Plans for "superstar shake-up" next week*



Donnie said:


> Only thing I can figure is Vince is SO high on AJ he wants him on the flagship which is good for AJ's future, but not good for me and the other SD fans. It was the house AJ built and it will forever stay that way.


How is this good for him? The guy is what, 40? Lesnar holds on to the title until next year's WM, then Reigns takes it from him - and you _know_ he'll get a long title reign.

This move pretty much assures that AJ will never touch another top title again before he retires. Whereas on SD, he'd have at least one more title reign.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: Plans for "superstar shake-up" next week*

*Surely they're setting up for a big name to come to Smackdown and feud with AJ who's marking it as his house.*


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

*Re: Plans for "superstar shake-up" next week*

Yeah with Brock, Roman, AND Finn on the same show (they were clearly pushing the latter as the top babyface to), I don't see AJ going over any of them. And combine that with AJ's age, there's every possibility that he doesn't get another title reign, which would be a waste.

Vince may like him, but he likes those other guys more.

Heck AJ only got to be champion at all because he went to SD, where the roster was much thinner.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Plans for "superstar shake-up" next week*

Looks like Mojo, Corbin and Nakamura will be main eventing soon.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Plans for "superstar shake-up" next week*

If SDL loses AJ, I want to see a big name like Triple H or Sting come over. They would fill that role Taker never came back to.


----------



## BarrettBarrage (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Plans for "superstar shake-up" next week*

So in exchange for the best wrestler in the current world, SD gets a stale comedy act.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I was expecting a trade 
Rollins for Styles. It made sense since they both had feuds with the McMahon running their show to swap them. Not expecting that to happen after the Styles segment on Smackdown


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: Plans for "superstar shake-up" next week*

The New Day on Smackdown? I'm not watching Smackdown anymore after next week fpalm


----------



## Ronny (Apr 7, 2016)

*Re: Plans for "superstar shake-up" next week*



EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Looks like *Mojo*, Corbin and Nakamura will be main eventing soon.


:no


----------



## God Of Anger Juno (Jan 23, 2017)

*Re: Plans for "superstar shake-up" next week*

Lol wwe


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: Plans for "superstar shake-up" next week*

Rollins could still go to SD. He's the best talent to be traded fairly for AJ. These are the plans at the moment. If we've learned anything with drafts, Vince doesn't make full decisions until minutes before the show starts.


----------



## RJTM (Aug 13, 2015)

*Re: Plans for "superstar shake-up" next week*

Lame as fuck. They'll waste AJ on RAW.


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

*Re: Plans for "superstar shake-up" next week*

So Raw is going to have basically every big star except for Cena? Leave AJ on Smackdown please.


----------



## God Of Anger Juno (Jan 23, 2017)

*Re: Plans for "superstar shake-up" next week*

If AJ goes to Raw i wouldn't mind Seth Rollins on SD. 

Nakamura vs Rollins for the wwe title at Wrestlemania doesn't sound bad at all.

Nakamura could also feud with Sami Zayn again which would be amazing.

Cesaro would be a nice addition to the roster too.

But naturally nakamura vs style at next year mania is the best way to go which is why I don't want styles to move. Plus raw is the Roman Reigns show there's a high chance that the face that runs the place will get lost in the shuffle once he jobs out to Reigns again.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: Plans for "superstar shake-up" next week*

I really can't see AJ going to RAW.

Well, I mean I could, but that promo he shot this week would be completely pointless?

I think Rollins goes to SD but I really think AJ stays on SD as well. Dean or Bray might go the other way for Rollins in my opinion.


----------



## The5star_Kid (Mar 4, 2013)

*Who do you want switching between RAW and SD?*

Not sure if there's a thread on this or not but who would you like to switch over during next week's draft? 

Some of the big names I want changing:

TND and Club going over to SD
Raw can have won of their tag teams, i'm not fussed about which one as it's obvious they wana build their division around The Hardys, Rev and Cesaro/Sheamus

Switch over of the US and IC belt holders, I could do without months of Ambrose v Corbin and Owens v Y2J. 

It would also be hugely beneficial for Rollins to go to SD and build up a Styles feud for Slam. 

Guys I think should stay where they are: Styles, Reigns, Y2J, Joe, and pretty much the mid cards on both shows.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Plans for "superstar shake-up" next week*



The Phenom. said:


> I really can't see AJ going to RAW.
> 
> *Well, I mean I could, but that promo he shot this week would be completely pointless?*
> 
> I think Rollins goes to SD but I really think AJ stays on SD as well. Dean or Bray might go the other way for Rollins in my opinion.


So when he does leave it feels like a swift kick in the balls to Smackdown/AJ fans, lol. Far from the first time they've done something like that.

I will say though if Smackdown got Rollins and a team like New Day while giving up Styles, I could live with that.

I just worry that Raw is going to get AJ and then keep all their other big names in Rollins, Reigns, Balor, etc. If they're giving up AJ, Smackdown needs another big singles name in return.


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

*Re: Who do you want switching between RAW and SD?*

Raw - Cena,Reigns,Ambrose,Owens,Balor,Joe,Strowman,Rusev,Sheamus

Sasha,Bayley,Alexa,Nia,Naomi,Emma

Enzo&Cass,Hardys,Club,Revival


Sdl - Styles,Rollins,Orton,Bray,Miz,Nakamura,Zayn,Corbin,Cesaro 

Charlotte,Asuka,Becky,Nikki,Natalya,Alicia Fox

New Day, Alpha, Usos , Diy


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

*Re: Who do you want switching between RAW and SD?*

i cant see the hardys being a tag for a long time, theyll likely break up as soon as they get the rights to the broken stuff 
raw can give smackdown the good brothers in return for kalisto and harper


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

*Re: Who do you want switching between RAW and SD?*

*SmackDown:* Charlotte, Revival, Emma, Cesaro, and Perkins

*Raw:* Vaudevillains, Dolph, Kalisto, Rawley, Alexa and Nattie


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Who do you want switching between RAW and SD?*

Owens to SmackDown.

Cena, Styles, Orton (with the title being won back to SmackDown), Corbin to Raw.

Why? Because I want those four the fuck away from the only world title anybody has access to for the next year.

I hope SmackDown gets destroyed in the draft. Talk about the B show, I want it B as fuck. Keep the title between the people like Bray, Owens and Ambrose who I actually watch for.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: Who do you want switching between RAW and SD?*

Who do I _want_ to switch?

To Raw:
Bray
Ambrose
Kalisto (for 205)
Miz & Maryse
Mojo
Bliss
Naomi

To Smackdown:
Cesaro & Sheamus
Revival
Rusev
Rollins
Charlotte
Emma


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

*Re: Plans for "superstar shake-up" next week*

I don't know why they would even try to move AJ to Raw. Smackdown needs him much more. I feel like if they move him they would need to give up one of Raw's main eventers and I don't see them doing that.

And I keep seeing Charlotte going to SD and I think that would be dumb. I feel like they would just have her run through everyone in that division and that isn't needed. If anyone in the women's division is traded I think Carmella and Mickie James need to be it from SD. Then Sasha and Emma from Raw.

Tag Teams..They really need to keep these divisions as is. SD needs to legitimize it's Tag Team Division before they even think about trading any teams. 

Mid-carders..Sami Zayn is really the only one I think should be moved to SD. Ziggler can go to Raw.


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

Crasp said:


> Who do I _want_ to switch?
> 
> To Raw:
> Bray
> ...


isnt that a wee bit unfair on raw?


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: Who do you want switching between RAW and SD?*



BigDaveBatista said:


> isnt that a wee bit unfair on raw?


Sure is! Lucky for them I don't actually get to pick. I guess I'dd add Cena to Raw too seeing as he's not going to be arround much anyway.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Who do you want switching between RAW and SD?*

Styles - Raw.

Smackdown will be all right without him. I need all of my guys on Raw.


----------



## Chris90 (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: Who do you want switching between RAW and SD?*

Joe + Owens to Smackdown.

RAW can take anybody not named AJ Styles or Nakamura.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Plans for "superstar shake-up" next week*

_*They should just trade Styles for Rollins just to make the shake up even. 

I really do not want to see Styles going to Raw personally.*_


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Plans for "superstar shake-up" next week*

Raw and SD should have an even split of Reigns, Rollins, Balor and AJ w/ Cena and Lesnar functioning as part time main eventers. Anything else diminishes the standing of the 4 top guys. You can't just throw a bunch of big names on a single show without someone coming out worse for it.


----------



## Phantomdreamer (Jan 29, 2011)

*Re: Plans for "superstar shake-up" next week*

Smackdown is already lacking in talent as it is and they want to deplete it even more by moving AJ to Raw? Awful Decision. If it was up to me i'd move Ambrose, Randy (Neither would be champions) and Bliss to Raw and Rollins, Zayn, The New Day, Charlotte and Cesaro to Smackdown. Would never happen but that is what i'd like .


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Plans for "superstar shake-up" next week*

If they're moving AJ to Raw then they either need to trade him straight up for Rollins or a Zayn/Rusev package deal.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: Plans for "superstar shake-up" next week*

Vince gives no fucks about Smackdown :maury


----------



## 3ddie93 (Aug 16, 2013)

*Re: Plans for "superstar shake-up" next week*

So Styles is moving to RAW to be food for Roman Reigns. I'm ok with The New Day going to Smackdown now that the Hardys are back on RAW.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Plans for "superstar shake-up" next week*



SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> How is this good for him? The guy is what, 40? Lesnar holds on to the title until next year's WM, then Reigns takes it from him - and you _know_ he'll get a long title reign.
> 
> This move pretty much assures that AJ will never touch another top title again before he retires. Whereas on SD, he'd have at least one more title reign.


 Damn... you're right....


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

*Re: Plans for "superstar shake-up" next week*

Leave Smackdown far away of that disease calling Roman Reigns. 
AJ could be the Edge/Undertaker/Rey Mysterio of this era of Smackdown, but I can see why Vince wants him so bad at Raw. Probably Club will go to Smackdown.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: Plans for "superstar shake-up" next week*

I don't mind AJ going to Raw. A lot of fresh matches and feuds he can re-visit, like Roman. Plus you have the whole Club thing if neither Gallows, Anderson or Balor move.

If you're not sending Roman to Smackdown, the next logical person is Seth, which opens the opportunity for him to work with Wyatt, Harper Ziggler, Miz, Orton and a heel Ambrose.


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

*Re: Plans for "superstar shake-up" next week*

I see:

Luke Harper - Sami Zayn

Ascension - Gallows & Anderson

Carmella - Dana Brooke


----------



## Bland (Feb 16, 2016)

*Re: Plans for "superstar shake-up" next week*

I could see this shake up being trades decided by the GMs like that year when Triple H was traded back to Raw for Dudleys & Booker T. 

Im hoping for:

New Day for John Cena & Nikki Bella - Cena being part time & Nikki probably now as well would be perfect swap for Smackdown to get New Day. New Day would bolster Smackdown tag division whilst on Raw, they arent needed.

Charlotte for Alexa - Both have done as much as they can of their brands so a switch would give them both fresh opponents.

Ambrose for Rollins - Same reason for Charlotte & Alexa. Plus it gets Rollins away from Triple H & Steph. Ambrose would lose IC to Corbin. 


Strowman & Zayn for Wyatt & Kalisto - Kalisto is better suited with CW division whilst i personally want Strowman away from Reigns. Zayn would be excellent for Smackdown whilst Wyatt back to Raw gets him away from Orton. 


The Club for Rowan & Harper/Apollo Crews - Club to Smackdown with AJ still there opens up some future storylines as well as bolstering the division. With Wyatt to Raw, Rowan wouldn't be far being. Harper would be another great pick to haunt Wyatt or Apollo Crews as another star who needs a fresh scene.



We'll probably see:

New Day for AJ - They'll book it as Shane needing the New Day for their Tag division and it was a huge deal to turn down. 

Charlotte for Alexa - Can still see this happening. 

Rusev & Lana for Miz & Maryse

Nakamura for Rollins - Can see the Nakamura being a tease only for him to go quick


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Plans for "superstar shake-up" next week*



Bland said:


> I could see this shake up being trades decided by the GMs like that year when Triple H was traded back to Raw for Dudleys & Booker T.
> 
> Im hoping for:
> 
> ...


Good stuff.


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: Plans for "superstar shake-up" next week*

AJ Styles for the New Day? GTFO with this shit if it happens. It's like they're making the worst possible decisions on purpose. Which kinda makes sense, because when something decent eventually happens (e.g. Goldberg vs Lesnar five minute match instead of 1'30'') we praise it like its the second coming of Jesus.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

*Re: Plans for "superstar shake-up" next week*

I'm hoping for an AJ/KO feud.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Plans for "superstar shake-up" next week*

AJ's time is fucking done. Back with those useless sacks of shit Gallows and Anderson, probably.


----------



## bhamilton (Jan 17, 2014)

*delete


----------



## bhamilton (Jan 17, 2014)

Lewdog1976 said:


> Seriously? Where and when? I live in Williamsburg south of Corbin...it would be nice if they would come to Corbin Arena some time.


April 18 KFC Yum Center


----------



## Crimson (Apr 6, 2016)

Zayn must go to SmackDown or I'll be pissed.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Drafted to Raw: 

- AJ Styles
- Bray Wyatt
- Kallisto
- American Alpha
- Ascension
- Alexa Bliss
- Natalya

Drafted to Smackdown:

- Seth Rollins
- Sami Zayn
- Rusev
- Cesaro/Sheamus
- New Day
- Charlotte Flair
- Emma


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

*Re: Plans for "superstar shake-up" next week*

Keep in mind that most of what Meltzer said is just him speculating. The only thing he's claiming to actually 'know' is that WWE wants AJ on Raw and New Day on Smackdown. 

Can't say I'm thrilled about AJ going to Raw but New Day could help the Smackdown tag division with their star power. Charlotte to Smackdown I'd be fine with as long as Becky moves to Raw.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Plans for "superstar shake-up" next week*

You're all underestimating the troll levels of WWE. 

It's going to be AJ for Balor. 1 for 1. Or two, if you count the Demon King :bearo


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Plans for "superstar shake-up" next week*



Bearodactyl said:


> It's going to be AJ for Balor. 1 for 1. Or two, if you count the Demon King


Possible. They had Balor return but didn't put him into any feud and as things stand on RAW there doesn't seems to be anything for him at the moment leading to the Payback PPV.


----------



## MOXL3Y (Mar 19, 2017)

DammitC said:


> Drafted to Raw:
> 
> - AJ Styles
> - Bray Wyatt
> ...


But but but, if the Usos go to RAW and Naomi doesn't... the marriage will be over!! Didn't you watch Total Divas last night?!?! :lmao


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: Plans for "superstar shake-up" next week*



Dolorian said:


> Possible. They had Balor return but didn't put him into any feud and as things stand on RAW there doesn't seems to be anything for him at the moment leading to the Payback PPV.


I'd say Balor or Rollins to SD. In a fair trade for AJ. 

I know Seth is suppose to feud with Joe, but if they need star power to replace AJ, this could be a good opportunity for Seth. They could always have Seth face Joe on Monday, if he does get traded.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Plans for "superstar shake-up" next week*



Bearodactyl said:


> You're all underestimating the troll levels of WWE.
> 
> It's going to be AJ for Balor. 1 for 1. Or two, if you count the Demon King :bearo


 In what world is AJ for Balor a fair trade? Shane and Bryan will look like idiots by going for it. It should be Balor + someone else.

A guy who has been killing it and become the face of a brand for someone who has had 3 matches and sat the rest of the time out on the sidelines.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

*Re: Plans for "superstar shake-up" next week*

AJ's gonna reunite with Gallows and Anderson to feud with Bálor.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

*Re: Plans for "superstar shake-up" next week*



Ronny927 said:


> Ellsworth can kindly fuck off in this shakeup.


I had completely forgotten he existed. Thanks a lot for reminding me. Jackass.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Plans for "superstar shake-up" next week*



One Winged Angel said:


> In what world is AJ for Balor a fair trade? Shane and Bryan will look like idiots by going for it. It should be Balor + someone else.


New Day is rumored to be going to SD as well and then there is Charlotte for Alexa (which is hardly a fair trade in itself).


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Plans for "superstar shake-up" next week*



One Winged Angel said:


> In what world is AJ for Balor a fair trade? Shane and Bryan will look like idiots by going for it. It should be Balor + someone else.
> 
> A guy who has been killing it and become the face of a brand for someone who has had 3 matches and sat the rest of the time out on the sidelines.





Bearodactyl said:


> *You're* all *underestimating the troll levels of WWE*.
> :bearo





Dolorian said:


> Possible. They had Balor return but didn't put him into any feud and as things stand on RAW there doesn't seems to be anything for him at the moment leading to the Payback PPV.


Right now, the Universal titlescene is Giant central + Roman. Surely they must see that tiny Balor will look silly. No, much better to let him feud with a slightly smaller guy like the Miz that can generate heat by feuding with a potato, or Wyatt in a match vs the demon king? You know someone in the company thinks that's money?!

In regards to the "fair trade" aspect one could suppose they could do Balor + .. someone .. but I honestly think they have the balls to just do one for the other.


----------



## Sweggeh (Feb 12, 2016)

*Re: Plans for "superstar shake-up" next week*

AJ really does not need to get back together with Anderson and Gallows. I love those guys but they will only bring him down. He went to a new level since he broke out on his own on Smackdown.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Plans for "superstar shake-up" next week*



Dolorian said:


> New Day is rumored to be going to SD as well and then there is Charlotte for Alexa (which is hardly a fair trade in itself).


 I know they're going to do a one on one trade, but the only fair one on one trade would be Reigns and even then Roman would have the edge because of what he has accomplished. 

Balor and Rollins haven't done enough in the last year for it to be considered a fair trade.

Kayfabe wise, Balor/Rollins + a pick from the tag teams or women maybe?


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Plans for "superstar shake-up" next week*



One Winged Angel said:


> I know they're going to do a one on one trade, but the only fair one on one trade would be Reigns and even then Roman would have the edge because of what he has accomplished.
> 
> Balor and Rollins haven't done enough in the last year for it to be considered a fair trade.
> 
> Kayfabe wise, Balor/Rollins + a pick from the tag teams or women maybe?


They COULD do Balor + New Day. Beef up the tag division in the process. Then what seems natural is Bliss vs Charlotte. Charlotte has done all she can in the other division, they NEED to split those three up and removing Charlotte makes the most sense. Bliss has already had her rematch so there's nothing stopping Naomi from moving on to the next feud and Bliss moving to Raw. You could move some more minor players around as well, maybe even do SD a solid and trade Apollo Creed for Sami or something. Not sure they even plan on doing much more. 

I HOPE Naka and Miz are locked in on SD. I don't see a title going over. DEFINITELY not a brand specific title like the RAW Womens' Championship, but I GUESS they could even trade the US and IC title. I'd rather they refrained from doing so however, since I don't want all three former shield members back on one roster just quite yet. Braun and Brock seem locked in, Roman seems locked in. Cena's gone, but are they going to give Luke Harper more of a solid singles' role after his program with Wyatt? Or do they basically need at least one more heel? Rusev maybe? How long is he going to be injured for?

Some trades seem quite obvious but you never know with WWE and especially with Vince feeling his creative juices flowing... :bearo


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Plans for "superstar shake-up" next week*



Bearodactyl said:


> They COULD do Balor + New Day. Beef up the tag division in the process. Then what seems natural is Bliss vs Charlotte. Charlotte has done all she can in the other division, they NEED to split those three up and removing Charlotte makes the most sense. Bliss has already had her rematch so there's nothing stopping Naomi from moving on to the next feud and Bliss moving to Raw. You could move some more minor players around as well, maybe even do SD a solid and trade Apollo Creed for Sami or something. Not sure they even plan on doing much more.
> 
> I HOPE Naka and Miz are locked in on SD. I don't see a title going over. DEFINITELY not a brand specific title like the RAW Womens' Championship, but I GUESS they could even trade the US and IC title. I'd rather they refrained from doing so however, since I don't want all three former shield members back on one roster just quite yet. Braun and Brock seem locked in, Roman seems locked in. Cena's gone, but are they going to give Luke Harper more of a solid singles' role after his program with Wyatt? Or do they basically need at least one more heel? Rusev maybe? How long is he going to be injured for?
> 
> Some trades seem quite obvious but you never know with WWE and especially with Vince feeling his creative juices flowing... :bearo


 Balor + New Day would be a favorable trade for SD, one which they would struggle to turn down.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

JSLAM77 said:


> But but but, if the Usos go to RAW and Naomi doesn't... the marriage will be over!! Didn't you watch Total Divas last night?!?! :lmao


Nah, I don't watch Total Divas.

However, I completely forgot about Naomi being in a relationship with Jimmy Uso. I doubt they'll separate the WWE couples into different brands. 

I'll just edit their names out, and go with American Alpha :lol

Thank you for the correction


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: Plans for "superstar shake-up" next week*



Donnie said:


> :mj2 I'm trying to stay positive, dude. I KNOW how this story ends. Just let me live In my fantasy world, k


My bad bro, carry on :thumbsup


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Plans for "superstar shake-up" next week*



One Winged Angel said:


> I know they're going to do a one on one trade, but the only fair one on one trade would be Reigns and even then Roman would have the edge because of what he has accomplished.
> 
> *Balor and Rollins haven't done enough in the last year for it to be considered a fair trade*.
> 
> Kayfabe wise, Balor/Rollins + a pick from the tag teams or women maybe?


They both won world titles in 2016. As good as AJ is, that's actually an egregiously lopsided trade in favor of SD. They didn't beat up John Cena, but they both beat Reigns, which in kayfabe is the bigger accomplishment these days.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: Plans for "superstar shake-up" next week*

If trades are to be made, I kinda think they have to be one-for-one. If they're not, you severely undermine whoever is being packaged together.

Remember how bad it looked when Triple H was traded for Booker T + The Dudley Boys?


----------



## AV9160 (Jan 26, 2017)

DammitC said:


> I doubt they'll separate the WWE couples into different brands.


Paige and Del Rio lol


----------



## M.R.K (Jun 29, 2016)

In Talking Smack, Shane mentioned he would like to bring in the likes of Reigns, Lesnar..Now, that's pretty ambitious


----------



## Scott Hall's Ghost (Apr 9, 2013)

DammitC said:


> Drafted to Raw:
> 
> - AJ Styles
> - Bray Wyatt
> ...


This, and many other posts, raises an interesting question-- do we really think there's going to be pure one-for-one swaps that just trades each brand's status quo? Will it really be Alexa and Natalya for Charlotte and Emma? AJ for Seth? American Alpha/filler for New Day/filler?

Do we think this accomplishes anything? Better yet-- do we think this is WHAT THEY'LL DO?

I wonder. While they have to fill out the ranks... I think we might see some more fundamental changes long-term. If it is just team-for-team, star-for-star, that would be most disappointing indeed. There's a chance to really grow each brand here and bring an even more exciting product. 

But I'm old and tired and jaded, so please don't listen to me, yo.


----------



## chrispepper (May 29, 2011)

I still think Reigns is going to end up on smackdown.

Theres no way they can avoid a Reigns/Lesnar showdown all the way through to mania without moving one of them. Plus re-uniting him with the usos would be very smart - 6 man tag with the new day anyone?

Unless they go for similar booking to lesnar/goldberg and have a match at summer slam set up a mania match. Maybe lesnar beats him first time?


----------



## chrispepper (May 29, 2011)

*Re: Plans for &quot;superstar shake-up&quot; next week*



Steve Black Man said:


> If trades are to be made, I kinda think they have to be one-for-one. If they're not, you severely undermine whoever is being packaged together.
> 
> Remember how bad it looked when Triple H was traded for Booker T + The Dudley Boys?


Yeah but if you want AJ on raw, you undermine all credibility of the entire idea if its a one for one trade, because no one is Styles' equal on the roster at this point. Unless its for Reigns, lol.

Styles for the new day just makes smackdown look like complete fools.

Itll be a big blockbuster trade where styles goes to raw and smackdown gets three things back. It wont be hard to get those guys over on smackdown either.


----------



## flamesofdarknezz (Aug 19, 2014)

*Re: Plans for "superstar shake-up" next week*

the waterfalls has begun


----------



## juzthyde (Sep 21, 2015)

*Re: Plans for "superstar shake-up" next week*

Keep AJ off RAW. The only reason I watch RAW is because AJ on SD.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

*Re: Plans for "superstar shake-up" next week*

So, have there been any leaks, or is this just ten pages of bad fantasy booking?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Plans for "superstar shake-up" next week*



The Renegade said:


> They both won world titles in 2016. As good as AJ is, that's actually an egregiously lopsided trade in favor of SD. They didn't beat up John Cena, but they both beat Reigns, which in kayfabe is the bigger accomplishment these days.


 It would have to be to get AJ off SD. The management like AJ and he is the face of SD live, you need a big trade to convince them to trade him otherwise they look like idiots for trading the face of SD for Rollins/Balor. Neither of them have set the world on fire in the last year and have been injured once or twice during the year.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Plans for "superstar shake-up" next week*










Not long now.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

I hope they separate Rusev and Lana, because Rusev is being wasted. The only reason why he's in the mud is Lana. Put it to be Big Show's manager or something.


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

This has been mentioned but look who's in a storyline and who isn't, People like Bray and Ambrose aren't being traded, Why would Wyatt get traded when he's just announced his World Title rematch with Orton? Ambrose being IC Champion also means he's staying on SDL. 

This isn't a full Draft, it's just a shakeup so expect 1 big name to be traded from each brand, 1 tag team, a mid carder and a Women's Wrestler. 

AJ Styles is going to RAW, maybe SDL gets Rollins in return, I say Rollins as Stephanie will probably want him away from the show she's commissioner on, also taking into consideration RAW potentially pushing Bálor back into the Main Event. We got a satisfying conclusion to Rollins vs Triple H so a fresh start for Seth on SDL is my prediction. 

New Day to SDL, I'm just going off the rumour here and although The Revival took out Kofi last week, I don't know if they'll feud but maybe a rematch next week and New Day gets traded for American Alpha, I really don't want AA traded but I just don't know who else could make a fair trade, The Usos are the Tag Champs on SDL so trading them is off limits and the Tag Divison on SDL is lacking credibility. New Day coming to SDL would be great a they're all great in the ring and they're great at promos especially Big E. Eventually SDL could get DIY but I think that'll be saved until the actual Draft. 

Sami Zayn for either Apollo/Kalisto or Dolph. 

Charlotte for Alexa Bliss.


----------



## Groovybaby (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: Plans for "superstar shake-up" next week*

But I thought, according to this forum, Ambrose was the top babyface of the show for decades to come?! :mj4


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

*Re: Plans for "superstar shake-up" next week*



juzthyde said:


> Keep AJ off RAW. The only reason I watch RAW is because AJ on SD.


So, you're saying you hate the best active technical wrestler in the world today?
May I ask why?

And can I challenge you to respond without using the words "vanilla" or "midget"?
Because use of those words will lead to immediate ignoring of the response. Just an FYI.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

*Re: Plans for "superstar shake-up" next week*

I NEED AJ to stay on SmackDown! RAW's main event scene just seems like it has too much going on right now so hopefully Balor or Rollins goes to SmackDown. Charlotte can stay where she is but I hope Emma comes to SmackDown.


----------



## HeFiddledWWEburned (Mar 23, 2017)

*Re: Plans for "superstar shake-up" next week*

Welp this is going to go down hill real fast. Probably will piss off most fans more than please em no matter what they end up doing. If it were me just have all the names of both rosters in the wheel Raw and Smackdown would get 5 picks a piece. Raw is thee show so they'd get first pick. Simple.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

*Re: Plans for "superstar shake-up" next week*

With Brock, Roman, Finn, Braun, etc on Raw, no way AJ even comes close to the UT for at least a few years. And given that he's 40, that's not a good thing.

Vince logic: *"AJ Styles, the man who so many legends from Ellsworth to Angle call the best wrestler today, guided my 47 year old son to the best match at Mania. In gratitude I will put him on the weak show and not even give him the main event picture. Now gimme a steak wrap, dammit!"*


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: Plans for "superstar shake-up" next week*

Every man and his dog is predicting Charlotte to SmackDown for either Becky Lynch or Alexa Bliss. Imagine if Angle has Charlotte, Sasha and Bayley in the ring on RAW and he says that one of his main objectives for the Women's Division was to ensure that RAW brought Becky Lynch back into the fold. He reveals that he had to trade every other single female talent on the RAW roster for her, since Bryan knew his plan, but it is worth it to say that Becky Lynch is back on RAW. Becky comes out and and each of the Four Horsewomen of NXT get in a corner. I imagine the crowd will be going pretty wild for this. Angle then says that four women is not a very large division, so what he did was make a call to William Regal to send in his four best women. 

Ruby Riot's theme hits, and the former Heidi Lovelace takes the stage. Ember Moon is then out, and she takes her place next to Riot. Nikki Cross has new music, and she comes roaring out onto the stage. She maybe gets in Riot's face a bit as Moon separates them. The crowd would no doubt be rabid for Asuka at this point. Angle introduces us to the reigning NXT Women's Champion -- "The Empress of Tomorrow" Asuka! The NXT Women's Champion comes out in all her swag, and she leads the three other women to the ring. They each get in the face of one of their counterparts -- Nikki and Becky; Charlotte and Moon; Banks and Riot; Asuka and Bayley. This would be a moment for the ages. Kurt Angle then makes an eight-woman tag team match -- whether you want to do that this week, the following week or even at Payback. 

* RAW gets Becky Lynch, Ruby Riot, Ember Moon, Nikki Cross and Asuka.

* SmackDown gets Nia Jax, Emma, Alicia Fox, Summer Rae and Paige. 

* NXT can still have Ruby Riot and Nikki Cross settling their differences there; Asuka can remain NXT Women's Champion and appear at the tapings there, or even relinquish the belt having done her duty for NXT, with the new women's tournament crowning a new champion. Ember Moon can either be there or not. Peyton Royce and Billie Kay can hassle Regal because he didn't put their names forward for RAW. NXT is developmental, and I'm sure they'll have a whole bunch of new women coming through. Liv Morgan, Aliyah and Daria are all still there.


----------



## M.R.K (Jun 29, 2016)

*Re: Plans for "superstar shake-up" next week*

AJ to RAW for the freakin' New Day?? Are you serious?? I don't even know how they are going to justify that.

Reigns is the one who can only justify AJ getting traded to RAW. If that's not possible, atleast SDL should get Rollins for AJ. 

AJ Styles for The New Day. That would be one of the worst things to happen to SDL.


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: Plans for "superstar shake-up" next week*



Asuka842 said:


> legends
> Ellsworth


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Plans for "superstar shake-up" next week*

Can't wait for them to send AJ, Dean and Alexa to RAW and SD gets Titus, Dana and Jinder to replace them


----------



## Sugnid (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Plans for "superstar shake-up" next week*

It's now a two night event.

http://www.wwe.com/shows/raw/2017-04-10?sf68504665=1

Could the powers that be update the thread title?


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Just announced on WWE.com 

As Mr. McMahon said this past Monday night, “it’s time to shake things up around here,” and on Raw, emanating from the new Nassau Coliseum in Long Island, N.Y., a Superstar Shake-up will begin that will allow representatives from both Raw and SmackDown LIVE to make trades, deals and other moves to bolster their respective rosters. WWE Hall of Famer and newly instated Raw General Manager Kurt Angle has already been in discussion with Team Blue General Manager Daniel Bryan regarding potential Superstar movement. We’ll find out how the “shake-up” affects Team Red on Monday night, with more changes coming to light on Tuesday night during SmackDown LIVE.

Will champions change their brand allegiance? Might Raw newcomers The Revival bring their no-nonsense offense to SmackDown LIVE? Will the returning Emma soon pursue Naomi’s SmackDown Women’s Championship? Could AJ Styles make Raw even more “Phenomenal”? Witness all the chaos unfold Monday night, when The Chairman’s Superstar Shake-up kicks off.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: Plans for "superstar shake-up" next week*

Rollins could viably flip to Smackdown. His feud with Triple H should be finished now, so he's not in any binding feuds (unless Rollins vs Joe counts?).

Rollins vs Wyatt
Rollins vs Corbin
Rollins vs Miz

Those 3 could work for about 6-9 months. They could also pair him with Ambrose in the tag division for a bit, if they want. Later, Ambrose could turn heel on his comrade.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: Plans for "superstar shake-up" next week UPDATE; Will Be A Two Night Event*

I think because the 2nd part will be on SDLIVE. We'll get the entire CW division drafted to the blue side. And I think Shane will somehow get AJ back from Raw. VERY Excited for this :mark:


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Plans for "superstar shake-up" next week UPDATE; Will Be A Two Night Event*

So how's it going to work? Is it going to be a storyline which leads into Smackdown and will we see the moves the week after? Or are the superstars all going to gather together on one show and will the moves happen immediately?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Plans for "superstar shake-up" next week UPDATE; Will Be A Two Night Event*



God Movement said:


> So how's it going to work? Is it going to be a storyline which leads into Smackdown and will we see the moves the week after? Or are the superstars all going to gather together on one show and will the moves happen immediately?


Not sure but I could see it working like on Monday we find out which SD superstars move to RAW and then on Tuesday we find out which RAW superstars move to SD.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Plans for "superstar shake-up" next week UPDATE; Will Be A Two Night Event*



Dolorian said:


> Not sure but I could see it working like on Monday we find out which SD superstars move to RAW and then on Tuesday we find out which RAW superstars move to SD.


I see.

I would like it if there was a little brand-crossover. Not seeing how else they conclude these switches. If it's the decision of the General Managers then they kind of have to discuss.


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

God Movement said:


> I see.
> 
> I would like it if there was a little brand-crossover. Not seeing how else they conclude these switches. If it's the decision of the General Managers then they kind of have to discuss.


end raw with a big defect maybe say rollins to smackdown and end smackdown with aj to raw


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

*With the Superstar Shakeup coming up is Alexa Bliss going to RAW?*

From the rumors circuilating, Charlotte will be going to SD while Alexa will be going to RAW. Do you agree or disagree with this? I would think Sasha would be coming to SD since her hero Eddie was homegrown SD guy. While Becky would be going to RAW so we can have fresh feuds with Bayley, etc...


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: With the Superstar Shakeup coming up is Alexa Bliss going to RAW?*

#1: There's already a big thread in the general section.

#2: WWE is not going to put Sasha on SD just because that's where her hero was.

#3: It'll probably either be Charlotte for Becky or Alexa.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

*Re: With the Superstar Shakeup coming up is Alexa Bliss going to RAW?*

I hope so. She has bad blood with Sasha, it would be nice to watch how they would handle with that


----------



## Fartmonkey88 (Apr 3, 2012)

A.J. and Naka, are the main draws on SD you can move them with Cena out till June. With the Hardy as champs and Cesaro number 1 contender they are stuck on raw. Fin is number 2 on raw. Owens top heel and Joe number 2. Nothing for Seth to do and KO vs Fin for universaltitle will happen by summerslam. Revival will next to beat Hardy title


DIY Seth Enzo Cass Charolett to SD

u
Corbin Dean Alexis and


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Plans for "superstar shake-up" next week*



Jay Valero said:


> So, have there been any leaks, or is this just ten pages of bad fantasy booking?


No real leaks that I know of, but not really fantasy booking either (though obviously there is some of it going around). More like trying to predict WWE's needs and desires on both shows and figuring out how they might go about it, what their options are. 

Like the three horsewomen on raw. They've gone up against each other so many times now that it seems inevitable one of them gets moved to new stomping grounds, but I doubt they'd move the "Raw" Womens champion to SD seeing as how that would provide them with obvious problems on how to deal with the title, so that leaves Sasha and Charlotte. Charlotte has had more exposure over the last year, has had more matches with the various other women on the Raw roster, and isn't likely to turn face to change any of that. So it just seems likely she'd get moved to SD, and you'd figure they'd trade a heel for a heel so Mella, Bliss or Nattie. And for basically the same reasons as with Charlotte, I'd figure Bliss ends up on Raw. Nattie strangely enough doesn't have enough star power or momentum to make that trade worth while, and Carmella being on the same roster as Enzo and Cass seems problematic as well, plus as with Nattie, not enough momentum there. 

Hence, Bliss for Charlotte.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: Plans for "superstar shake-up" next week UPDATE; Will Be A Two Night Event*

This is a way of getting and maintaining viewers.

They knew they'd get ratings on the Raw after Wrestlemania, now they've announced this being a two day event meaning it'll probably maintain ratings. The outcome of the superstar shake up the following week will hopefully then maintain with people wanting to see AJ on Raw or vice versa etc. 

So they're learning in that respect, I just hope they start giving us MORE reasons to want to tune in besides just being loyal


----------



## juzthyde (Sep 21, 2015)

greasykid1 said:


> So, you're saying you hate the best active technical wrestler in the world today?
> May I ask why?
> 
> And can I challenge you to respond without using the words "vanilla" or "midget"?
> Because use of those words will lead to immediate ignoring of the response. Just an FYI.


His performance is inconsistent and don't quite living his moniker. They say he can wrestle a broomstick. I guess Shane and Dean is a old broomstick.


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

Erik. said:


> This is a way of getting and maintaining viewers.
> 
> They knew they'd get ratings on the Raw after Wrestlemania, now they've announced this being a two day event meaning it'll probably maintain ratings. The outcome of the superstar shake up the following week will hopefully then maintain with people wanting to see AJ on Raw or vice versa etc.
> 
> So they're learning in that respect, I just hope they start giving us MORE reasons to want to tune in besides just being loyal


thats something theyve missed from even the ra era nevermind the ae, theres never a hook to make you watch that next week 

only one i can remember in recent times is the aj attack on shane then shane announcing he has an opponent


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Plans for "superstar shake-up" next week*



One Winged Angel said:


> It would have to be to get AJ off SD. The management like AJ and he is the face of SD live, you need a big trade to convince them to trade him otherwise they look like idiots for trading the face of SD for Rollins/Balor. Neither of them have set the world on fire in the last year and have been injured once or twice during the year.


Assuming health, Finn + Seth are two healthy top guys to AJ's one. I can see a Seth/Finn deal + a Mid-Carder, but that's it. 

Just so we're clear, I got AJ as the clear cut #1 performer of the past year, but no way I give up his 2015 counterpart and the person who carried NXT in 2016 up for any one guy on this roster.


----------



## ES24 (Mar 28, 2013)

Kalisto to Raw so he can be on 205 live makes sense


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

*Re: With the Superstar Shakeup coming up is Alexa Bliss going to RAW?*

Yes, I'm thinking it will be Charlotte for Alexa. Then Charlotte will go into a feud with Naomi more than likely and get another title reign


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Plans for "superstar shake-up" next week UPDATE; Will Be A Two Night Event*

Roman to SD would make Raw better, but SD a shit ton worse. I would only be okay with this if Raw got Nakamura and Ambrose so I would no longer have a reason to watch SD. New Day to SD is a great move and much needed. Bliss to Raw is also needed. I would love for Zayn to be on SD too, but if Roman goes then fuck that. I don't really care where Styles ends up, but him as a face/tweener on SD could help a lot.


----------



## BASEDBAYLEY (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: Plans for "superstar shake-up" next week UPDATE; Will Be A Two Night Event*

I want Seth on Smackdown so bad ?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Some bits about the upcoming shakeup from PWInsider...



> "In recent days, there's been more talk of Gallows and Anderson moving to Smackdown and Styles remaining where he is, however.
> 
> There's also been a lot of talk about greatly changing the Women's roster. There's been a big pitch to move Sasha Banks to Smackdown in recent days. Last week, there was a pitch to shift Charlotte Flair and Alexa Bliss and have them switch brands."
> 
> ...there has also been talk of bringing Andrades "Cien" Alma to the main roster, so it's possible that could happen shortly as well.


Source: pwinsider.com


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: Plans for "superstar shake-up" next week UPDATE; Will Be A Two Night Event*

Move Joe to SD PLEASE


Joe vs AJ fucking yes


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: Plans for "superstar shake-up" next week UPDATE; Will Be A Two Night Event*

Since Lesnar is a part time champ, move him to Smackdown. The shorter show can go without his absence.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: Plans for "superstar shake-up" next week UPDATE; Will Be A Two Night Event*

According to PWInsider, there are talks to move the Club to Smackdown and keep AJ there.

:mark:

http://pwinsider.com/article/108932/superstar-shakeup-whos-moving-potential-spoilers.html?p=1


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> Some bits about the upcoming shakeup from PWInsider...
> 
> 
> 
> Source: pwinsider.com


Hm, interesting.

At the end of the day though, I still think AJ ends up on Raw. I would like to see him stay on Smackdown but I would be fine with him going to Raw to get fresh opponents as long as Smackdown gets fair compensation. Meaning if AJ goes, one of Reigns, Rollins, or Balor has to go over.

My Smackdown wishlist as of today (if AJ leaves) would be:

Rollins
New Day
Zayn
Charlotte

Rollins to replace Styles. New Day to give the SD tag division a boost. Zayn because SD needs a good midcard face and Zayn is that guy. And Charlotte to get her away from the Sasha/Bayley cycle.

As for Raw:
Styles
Wyatt
Becky or Alexa
One of their tag teams

Styles to replace Rollins. Wyatt to get him away from the family. Becky or Alexa to replace Charlotte.


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable (Feb 12, 2017)

They NEED to focus on the tag team and women's divisions on both brands because I know Rainmaka! and many others have said they should have never split up those divisions so they really need to focus on those.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

TD Stinger said:


> Hm, interesting.
> 
> At the end of the day though, I still think AJ ends up on Raw. I would like to see him stay on Smackdown but I would be fine with him going to Raw to get fresh opponents as long as Smackdown gets fair compensation. Meaning if AJ goes, one of Reigns, Rollins, or Balor has to go over.
> 
> ...


Yeah I think Styles and Rollins will be switching brands as well as Charlotte. I think that's a good enough shake up as you outline above. I'd like it if Braun stayed away from Wyatt tho, he has been doing so well for himself after being separated from the family.

I hope Charlotte and Becky end up on the same brand, would like to see a feud between them, so hopefully they send Alexa to RAW and Charlotte to SD.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> Some bits about the upcoming shakeup from PWInsider...
> 
> 
> 
> Source: pwinsider.com


There's hope!


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable (Feb 12, 2017)

If I were handling this, I would not move any of the top level names on either brands so the likes of Bray Wyatt, AJ Styles, Seth Rollins, Roman Reigns etc etc etc all stay where they are. Mine would look like this:
Dean Ambrose to Raw (leaves I-C belt on SD and we build toward a Shield reunion)
Alexa Bliss to Raw (she's done all she could on SD)
Kalisto to Raw (why the heck did they draft him to SD knowing the Cruiserweights where heading to Raw? Plus reunion with :botch = MORE TAG TEAMS)
Carmella to Raw (ditching Ellsworth)

Bo Dallas to Smackdown (if they're doing ANOTHER Wyatt Family reboot, why not unite him with his brother?)
Sami Zayn to Smackdown (maybe it's redundant to have two underdogs on SD but why not?)
Cesaro and Sheamus to Smackdown (I know they have a PPV match with The Hardyz but they belong on Smackdown)
Charlotte to Smackdown (she needs to get away from Sasha for like 5 years)

Knowing WWE, they won't do any of these but it's fun to speculate.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> Yeah I think Styles and Rollins will be switching brands as well as Charlotte. I think that's a good enough shake up as you outline above. I'd like it if Braun stayed away from Wyatt tho, he has been doing so well for himself after being separated from the family.
> 
> I hope Charlotte and Becky end up on the same brand, would like to see a feud between them, so hopefully they send Alexa to RAW and Charlotte to SD.


Well, I feel like if Smackdown gets all those names, Raw should get a good name in return. Wyatt has run his course with Orton and I feel like he needs to get away from that and hopefully they would be smart enough not to put him and Braun back together. Either or that or someone like Miz, but I really don't want to take him away from Daniel Bryan.

As for the women, all depends what the want to do with Sasha. If they want to turn Sasha heel, why draft another heel to Raw? Because then they would have Bliss, Sasha, Nia, and Emma as heels with only Bayley as their one big babyface. So that's where Becky come into play. She could play the other big face on Raw battling Nia, Emma, and Sasha.

But if they trade Bliss to Raw, then I guess I don't see Sasha turning anytime soon. Although, and I know some people will roll their eyes at this, one thing to consider is when/if Paige comes back. Should be cleared in the near future. And I know some people are of the opinion that she'll never be back on TV. With a movie coming about her, I don't really buy that. And if she comes within the next few months, she's instantly on of the biggest names they have in the women's division.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

HerNotThem said:


> If I were handling this, I would not move any of the top level names on either brands so the likes of Bray Wyatt, AJ Styles, Seth Rollins, Roman Reigns etc etc etc all stay where they are. Mine would look like this:
> Dean Ambrose to Raw (leaves I-C belt on SD and we build toward a Shield reunion)
> Alexa Bliss to Raw (she's done all she could on SD)
> Kalisto to Raw (why the heck did they draft him to SD knowing the Cruiserweights where heading to Raw? Plus reunion with :botch = MORE TAG TEAMS)
> ...


This is one of the few proposed layouts I've seen online that make the most sense, which means it won't happen.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I think Charlotte going to SD and Alexa going to Raw is guaranteed. They blew off the Naomi/Alexa feud rather quick on SD and Charlotte got beat up by Nia Jax on Raw. It seemed like a goodbye beatdown. Sasha is staying on Raw because they will be doing a Sasha/Bayley program soon. 

Anderson & Gallows coming to Smackdown does make sense because they lost their tag title rematch rather quick. Plus you have The Revival on Raw so the Smackdown tag division is even more disadvantaged. I'd rather see New Day go to Smackdown but it looks like they will be feuding with The Revival.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Donnie said:


> Just announced on WWE.com
> 
> As Mr. McMahon said this past Monday night, “it’s time to shake things up around here,” and on Raw, emanating from the new Nassau Coliseum in Long Island, N.Y., a Superstar Shake-up will begin that will allow representatives from both Raw and SmackDown LIVE to make trades, deals and other moves to bolster their respective rosters. WWE Hall of Famer and newly instated Raw General Manager Kurt Angle has already been in discussion with Team Blue General Manager Daniel Bryan regarding potential Superstar movement. We’ll find out how the “shake-up” affects Team Red on Monday night, with more changes coming to light on Tuesday night during SmackDown LIVE.
> 
> Will champions change their brand allegiance? Might Raw newcomers The Revival bring their no-nonsense offense to SmackDown LIVE? Will the returning Emma soon pursue Naomi’s SmackDown Women’s Championship? Could AJ Styles make Raw even more “Phenomenal”? Witness all the chaos unfold Monday night, when The Chairman’s Superstar Shake-up kicks off.


I see. So the Superstar Shake-up is more like a trade deadline day. (2 days, I suppose)

So we'll see a few SD guys show up on RAW and vice versa on SD. Interesting. I wonder if they'll reveal who's been traded for who. I mean, for example, if AJ shows up on RAW I hope they keep it a secret on who's going the other way to not ruin it for SD.

I wonder if this is how we'll go on from here on out. No draft in the summer?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

If AJ stays on SD :sodone


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: WWE Superstar Shakeup Thread*



HerNotThem said:


> If I were handling this, I would not move any of the top level names on either brands so the likes of Bray Wyatt, AJ Styles, Seth Rollins, Roman Reigns etc etc etc all stay where they are. Mine would look like this:
> Dean Ambrose to Raw (leaves I-C belt on SD and we build toward a Shield reunion)
> Alexa Bliss to Raw (she's done all she could on SD)
> Kalisto to Raw (why the heck did they draft him to SD knowing the Cruiserweights where heading to Raw? Plus reunion with :botch = MORE TAG TEAMS)
> ...


I don't think they would make such a big deal out of this (making it a 2 show event and all? if they weren't going to move at least some big names. Now I could see a lot of those names changing brands but I still think we see an big switch like Rollins/Styles.

Because a lot those main event guys are short on options as well.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Pretty obvious AJ is going to Raw really.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: Plans for "superstar shake-up" next week*



One Winged Angel said:


> New Day, KO, Cesaro (Sheamus moves into the midcard), Zayn and Charlotte to SD.
> 
> Ambrose, Breezango, Ziggler, Kallisto and Bliss to Raw.


I'm feeling something like this may happen. No marquee trades (like Rollins or AJ) just a nice shake-up on both rosters.

SD could really use all those guys/women. 

RAW could definitely use Ambrose, Kalisto (CW division) and Bliss to freshen up the women's division.


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

There's no way they are going to split up Sasha and Bayley right now. Surely not. Although I think Charlotte for Alexa is the best move I would be fine with Sasha/Bayley for Mickie/Becky


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ambrose is in the middle of a feud with Corbin over the IC title so he's not going anywhere. 

Kallisto to Raw and Zayn to SD sounds possible. Kallisto for CW reasons and there's nothing for Zayn to do on Raw anymore. Plus Balor's back so he falls down the card further. 

I'll be surprised if AJ stays on SD because of lol WWE logic. He said on SD that he didn't want to leave SD because it's the house AJ Styles built, and lol WWE logic tells me that he was indirectly foreshadowing his own move to Raw.


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: Plans for "superstar shake-up" next week*



One Winged Angel said:


> The only positives out of a move to Raw are Lesnar, Joe and interactions with Angle.
> 
> But then there's the thought of midcard hell and Steph....
> 
> .


Sounds good. Raw are probably getting worse off in that situation though. Breezango, Ziggler and Kalisto are all huge geeks in kayfabe. My one would look like 
Rollins, KO, New Day, Cesaro, Zayn and Charlotte to SD.

Cena, Ambrose, Usos, Ziggler, Kallisto and Bliss to Raw
(I'd put Cena on Raw because he'll be gone most of the year and Smackdown need someone for the summer months more than Raw)


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Here's what I would do.

From RAW to SD.

Sami Zayn
Seth Rollins

Sasha Banks
Emma

Anderson/Gallows
Enzo and Cass

From SD to Raw

Baron Corbin
Bray Wyatt

Carmella
Mickie James

The Ascension
American Alpha


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

PLEASE Keep AJ on SDLIVE, Vince. Pretty please. Its house and he swore to defend it against any outsider who dares to take it from him. He and the GOOD BROTHERS could turn face and be the protectors of SD. They could reform the Wyatt's and have a feud, that would be killer. I really think this shake-up is going to result in some awesome feuds none of really thought of before


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Donnie said:


> PLEASE Keep AJ on SDLIVE, Vince. Pretty please. Its house and he swore to defend it against any outsider who dares to take it from him. He and the GOOD BROTHERS could turn face and be the protectors of SD. They could reform the Wyatt's and have a feud, that would be killer. I really think this shake-up is going to result in some awesome feuds none of really thought of before


 Balor can link up with The Club on Raw while AJ takes The Revival under his wing. 

Imagine AJ and The Revival vs The Wyatts :sodone


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

One Winged Angel said:


> Balor can link up with The Club on Raw while AJ takes The Revival under his wing.
> 
> Imagine AJ and The Revival vs The Wyatts :sodone


Nah, I'd much prefer Revival on Raw where they can run roughshod over the entire division. Send the Club to SD and turn them face and have them feud with the Usos or the Wyatt's. Both are fresh matches and would help SD's mid card and tag division


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Swaps: 

* Seth Rollins for AJ Styles
* Charlotte Flair for Alexa Bliss
* Kevin Owens for Dean Ambrose 
* Sami Zayn for The Miz & Maryse
* The New Day for American Alpha

Call-Ups: 

* Buddy Murphy, Ember Moon and Roderick Strong to RAW
* Andrade "Cien" Almas, Elias Samson, Johnny Gargano, Tommaso Ciampa, Killian Dain and Nikki Cross to SmackDown


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Backstage News On WWE Reuniting The Club + More On Super Star Shakeup*

http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news...tage-news-on-wwe-possibly-reuniting-the-club/



> We noted earlier in the week how there's been talk of sending The New Day to SmackDown and AJ Styles to RAW in next week's two-night "Superstar Shakeup" event.
> 
> Regarding the Styles move, PWInsider notes that there's been a desire within the company to reunite Styles with Luke Gallows and Karl Anderson. However, it looks like The Club reunion may take place on the blue brand as there's been talk this week of moving Gallows and Anderson to SmackDown and keeping Styles where he's at.
> 
> ...


they should keep AJ on Smackdown but not sure if Vince will want that.


----------



## Sweggeh (Feb 12, 2016)

*Re: Backstage News On WWE Reuniting The Club + More On Super Star Shakeup*

AJ doesnt need Anderson and Gallows right now. They would only drag him down. The only time that a reunion would make sense is if they want him to feud with Balor, which I dont see happening. He should stay solo.

If he does end up going to RAW, G+G should go to Smackdown to bolster that tag division.


----------



## 3ddie93 (Aug 16, 2013)

*Re: Backstage News On WWE Reuniting The Club + More On Super Star Shakeup*

Nooooooo. Leave AJ on his own. He needs to move onto to bigger things as a strong singles star after his Wrestlemania win, putting him in a team will hold him back.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Backstage News On WWE Reuniting The Club + More On Super Star Shakeup*

Now isn't the time to do so. AJ has moved on from them and has either turned face or is in the process of doing so. The only way I would have AJ do anything with Gallows and Anderson is if AJ went to Raw then you could have AJ, The Club, and Balor play off each other.

But I would not put them together on Smackdown without Balor. And as far as the tag team situation goes, just put New Day or Enzo & Cass on Smackdown. And at this point it looks clear that Charlotte is going to SD and either Becky or Alexa is going to Raw.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

*Re: Backstage News On WWE Reuniting The Club + More On Super Star Shakeup*

Don't see what would be the purpose of moving Sasha to SDL, unless you somehow bring Bayley with her.
If Sasha go you can kiss the Bayley-Sasha feud goodbye, all the teasing and the story they told so far would go to waste, and for what? Naomi vs Sasha? meh.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: Backstage News On WWE Reuniting The Club + More On Super Star Shakeup*

So... AJ hasn't turned face? Regardless I hope he stays on Smackdown.


----------



## tmd02 (Jul 29, 2016)

*Re: Backstage News On WWE Reuniting The Club + More On Super Star Shakeup*

Give those dead weights to Finn for crying out loud, they were his boys in the first place.


----------



## ElDiablo (Apr 8, 2017)

*Re: Backstage News On WWE Reuniting The Club + More On Super Star Shakeup*

The Club won't hold AJ down. He's proven himself already. Having a team with him leads to more creative storylines that could play out.


----------



## SuperRomanation (Apr 6, 2017)

*Re: Backstage News On WWE Reuniting The Club + More On Super Star Shakeup*

Who even cares about "the club"? Get that newjap meme out of here.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Backstage News On WWE Reuniting The Club + More On Super Star Shakeup*

Please no. The Club are absolute garbage. AJ is way to good to have to be associated with those bums again.


----------



## bmack086 (Aug 21, 2015)

*Re: Backstage News On WWE Reuniting The Club + More On Super Star Shakeup*

Wyatts vs Club could have been cool, but they seem content to make sure no one ever cheers for Bray again.

I think The Club idea would work with Balor being involved which would eventually turn into a feud between AJ and Balor. I'm indifferent about this idea, though. AJ certainly doesn't need them, but perhaps it could really benefit Gallows and Anderson.

Ultimately, though, whatever keeps AJ on SD is best. No reason at all to move him to Raw where he's clearly going to be booked under at least 4 guys (Balor, Reigns, Rollins, Lesnar).


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Backstage News On WWE Reuniting The Club + More On Super Star Shakeup*

If they move Sasha to SDL the homie Mikaze is getting cucked.


----------



## BehindYou (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: Backstage News On WWE Reuniting The Club + More On Super Star Shakeup*

CHarlotte is one of RAW's biggest stars, they definitely shouldn't swap her and Bliss.

On the other hand, she would give SD women some direction and instant credibility.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Backstage News On WWE Reuniting The Club + More On Super Star Shakeup*

I knew they weren't turning AJ babyface, lol. Don't know how people fell for that shit.


----------



## God Of Anger Juno (Jan 23, 2017)

Lol the wwe doesn't know it wants to do.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

I don't see the point in putting Gallows & Anderson with Aj Styles again. Gallows & Anderson need Aj Styles more than Aj Styles needs them. 

I can see Seth Rollins and New Day going to Smackdown.


----------



## OptionZero (Sep 2, 2012)

please separate Zayn and Owens. 

keep Owens on raw to feud with Balor

Zayn to smackdown for a fresh start

if they're on the same show we're gonna get another 100 matches together


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

To SDL

Finn Bálor
Rusev
The New Day
Titus O'Neil
Cesaro & Sheamus
Bo Dallas
Alicia Fox
Charlotte Flair

To RAW

John Cena
Luke Harper
Kalisto
Breezango
Mojo Rawley
The Ascension
Nikki Bella
Alexa Bliss


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> I don't see the point in putting Gallows & Anderson with Aj Styles again. Gallows & Anderson need Aj Styles more than Aj Styles needs them.
> .


Maybe their "reunion" may set up Styles's official face turn by having the Club turn on him to side with Finn Balor, who turns heel in the process?

Then again, it wouldn't surprise me that much if WWE kept Styles as a heel :shrug


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

DammitC said:


> *Maybe their "reunion" may set up Styles's official face turn by having the Club turn on him to side with Finn Balor, who turns heel in the process?*
> 
> Then again, it wouldn't surprise me that much if WWE kept Styles as a heel :shrug


*
This is a pretty good idea. I think Balor with the club would make him evolve in a much better pace than the rocket babyface push he's been getting which will turn him into a mini Roman Reigns (look at the amount of people who are already bitching about him around here). 

And AJ can easily be the top face of the WWE, he's ridiculously over even with casuals. This would also leave an open oportunity for Reigns to turn heel/anti-hero :side:*


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

DammitC said:


> Maybe their "reunion" may set up Styles's official face turn by having the Club turn on him to side with Finn Balor, who turns heel in the process?
> 
> Then again, it wouldn't surprise me that much if WWE kept Styles as a heel :shrug


 The Club will hold back AJ.... I would hate to see them interfere in AJ's matches again...



Sweggeh said:


> AJ doesnt need Anderson and Gallows right now. They would only drag him down. The only time that a reunion would make sense is if they want him to feud with Balor, which I dont see happening. He should stay solo.
> 
> If he does end up going to RAW, G+G should go to Smackdown to bolster that tag division.


 Only time it should be brought up again is when Kenny and The Bucks sign.


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

I was just thinking about what's going to happen with Cesaro in this draft.
On one hand I'm enjoying the chemistry with Sheamus and matches with the Revival and the Hardys are 10X more interesting than any New Day, EandCass or the the Club matches 
On the other hand another trade might not happen for a year and he'd be in Raw (lower) midcard hell for months after the split with Sheamo

What I want now is for him to be drafted to SD on his own, but to still come back to Raw to team with Sheamus (dressed in a Mr. America lucha mask) for a few months. Stupid I know but it'd be the best case scenario for me.


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

Let me do this again.

My New shakeup.

Raw
1.Dean Ambrose
2.The Miz & Maryse
3.Alexa Bliss
4.American Alpha
5.John Cena
6.Bray Wyatt
7.Rhyno & Heath Slater
8.Carmella

Announcer:JBL

Smackdown
1.Seth Rollins
2.Kevin Owens
3.Cesaro
4.Sasha Banks
5.New Day
6.Sami Zayn
7.The Club
8.Charlotte

Announcer:Corey Graves.

Smackdown would be loaded with AJ,Nakaumura,Owens,Seth,Tye,Sami and Cesaro would be a iwc's wet dream


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

God Movement said:


> AJ to Raw might finally become a reality. I'm happy. He's earned the right to hang with the big boys.


??? He's gonna hit the ceiling that are Braun, Brock and Roman.


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

*Spoiler for Shake-Up.*


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Spoiler for Shake-Up.*

Not much of a spoiler tbh. It looks to be just one of those sites rattling off big names from either brands. I doubt they'd even know which brand all these guys (and gal) are on.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Spoiler for Shake-Up.*

I don't think that they would let this be an indication.

But if Ambrose AND Styles went to Raw, it's a wrap.....game over.

There's basically no championship to fight over, and I don't trust Raw's creative with non-title feuds.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Spoiler for Shake-Up.*

Who would even be left on Smackdown at that point?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Spoiler for Shake-Up.*

Well, if we assume this is true, either Dean Ambrose is losing the championship on Tuesday or Kevin Owens is going to SmackDown.

I'm not surprised Ambrose is moving, I said they'd probably do it because they want Shield bullshit to get Roman over.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

*Re: Spoiler for Shake-Up.*

wow, that means Jinder Mahal is being draft to Smackdown!!!


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: Spoiler for Shake-Up.*

So, assuming this is happening, then Smackdown would probably get Kevin Owens for Ambrose, Charlote for Becky and...who exactly for AJ Styles? 

Don't tell me...it's the New Day isn't it. Dear lord.


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

If that happens who is the face of Smackdown now?

Wait a minute... Ambrose, Rollins, Reigns, AJ, Jericho, Balor on Raw as faces? Who the hell is the villains?

Maybe Balor switches to Smackdown and replaces AJ as the face that runs Smackdown...


----------



## chrispepper (May 29, 2011)

So if Ambrose goes to raw... which I think would make a lot of sense. How do they get the belt off him? It's clear Owens isn't moving because he was the first guy booked for payback. Do they have Corbin beat him on the raw, or the smackdown? Or do they just strip him of the title?


----------



## reamstyles (Aug 9, 2016)

*Re: Spoiler for Shake-Up.*



MontyCora said:


> Wait a minute... Ambrose, Rollins, Reigns, AJ, Jericho, Balor on Raw as faces? Who the hell is the villains?
> 
> Maybe Balor switches to Smackdown and replaces AJ as the face that runs Smackdown...


Smackdown would be Broken..> And Lesnar would be there


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: Spoiler for Shake-Up.*



MontyCora said:


> Maybe Balor switches to Smackdown and replaces AJ as the face that runs Smackdown...


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

PWInsider said:


> Most of, if not the entire Raw roster was informed over the last day or so that they will be required to be at this Tuesday's Smackdown Live taping in Boston, MA.
> 
> So, the Superstar Shake-Up will not be confined to just Monday's Raw at the Nassau Coliseum in New York.


.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Spoiler for Shake-Up.*



MontyCora said:


> Wait a minute... Ambrose, Rollins, Reigns, AJ, Jericho, Balor on Raw as faces? Who the hell is the villains?
> 
> Maybe Balor switches to Smackdown and replaces AJ as the face that runs Smackdown...


Would be great for Smackdown.


----------



## Ronny (Apr 7, 2016)

*Re: Spoiler for Shake-Up.*



God Movement said:


> Would be great for Smackdown.


Balor's too bland to be the top babyface that runs the place on SDL, I picture him better as a heel if he's given the same amount of freedom and also allowed to use more vile language just like in his BC days.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

I guess on Raw they'll poach from Smackdown, and vice versa on tuesday?


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Spoiler for Shake-Up.*



Ronny927 said:


> Balor's too bland to be the top babyface that runs the place on SDL, I picture him better as a heel if he's given the same amount of freedom and also allowed to use more vile language just like in his BC days.


I was being sarcastic somewhat. It wouldn't be great, since a lot of people tend to find him boring. But he IS popular. So he probably could fill the void AJ leaves. He gets good pops, his merchandise sales are only going to go up. Business wise Smackdown will do fine. Entertainment wise it will suffer.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

> AJ is likely still going to RAW.
> 
> Dave has heard yes and no on Reigns going to SDL. But Roman/Braun is the Payback main event currently.
> New Day to SDL.
> ...


 WOR quotes from reddit.


----------



## Ronny (Apr 7, 2016)

*Re: Spoiler for Shake-Up.*



God Movement said:


> I was being sarcastic somewhat. It wouldn't be great, since a lot of people tend to find him boring. But he IS popular. So he probably could fill the void AJ leaves. He gets good pops, his merchandise sales are only going to go up. Business wise Smackdown will do fine. Entertainment wise it will suffer.


He's getting great pops on RAW and when he returned in the house show, and he will be cheered as the babyface of Smackdown. However its not hard to see the fans will turn on him given time, I'd hope WWE uses him well instead of ruining his character and relationship with the fans by putting him in a role he's not really suitable for.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Raw top faces:*
- Styles, Balor, Reigns (in the sense that he'll still be put against heels)

*Raw top heels:*
- Samoa Joe, Owens, Strowman

--

*Smackdown top faces:*
- Rollins, Nakamura, Orton, Cena (in the sense that he will be put up against heels)

*Smackdown top heels:*
- Wyatt, The Miz

--

I mean that's how I see it going after the Superstar Shake Up as far as the main event scene (hence why I have left out Ambrose, Corbin etc) - these are the guys positioned at the top of the cards. If anything, Smackdown look ridiculously thin in the main event scene with heels. I'm starting to wonder if they move Strowman to Smackdown and have him become a dominant heel over there with some fresh talent and to get him away from Lesnar, Reigns etc.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Looks like AJ is getting fed to Roman right away :mj2


----------



## Ronny (Apr 7, 2016)

One Winged Angel said:


> Looks like AJ is getting fed to Roman right away :mj2


I'd like to hope that Balor gets that treatment first. If AJ does get moved to RAW we might as well get a few boxes of tissue, find a corner each, sit there and cry.

:mj2


----------



## MOBELS (Dec 29, 2010)

One Winged Angel said:


> WOR quotes from reddit.


Smackdown is absolutely fucked if their top faces is going to be Nakamura and Orton, with Cena only being their part time. 

They have to shift Rollins over from RAW if they're really going to move Styles. Because Orton can't carry a brand as he's bland as hell when he's in the main event scene as a face and Nakamura is way to unproven in the US for him to be relied upon as a top face. 

As for the others Charlotte for Bliss is the most beneficial trade they can do for both rosters. 

Also hoping they do:

Rusev w/Lana for Mojo Rawley
Sami Zayn for Kalisto
Aiden English for Bo Dallas
and The Club being traded only if AJ goes to RAW (don't want AJ to have them as his lackeys)


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

One Winged Angel said:


> WOR quotes from reddit.


Let me mentally piece this together.

AJ going to Raw. I agree with, it's been alluded to, and I expected him to go when the next draft came around anyway.

Nakamura/Orton as Smackdown's top babyfaces sounds like fanfiction at this point. Nakamura does not have enough traction yet, it'll take some time. For that reason I can see Rollins going over there as Rollins/Orton/Cena (sometimes) seems more stable.

Roman Reigns isn't going to Smackdown, that very idea is ludicrous, can't see Vince doing it, especially not after Reigns just named Raw "his yard".

It's too early for Reigns v AJ III. Way too early in my opinion. But they'll probably do it.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

mobels said:


> Smackdown is absolutely fucked if their top faces is going to be Nakamura and Orton, with Cena only being their part time.
> 
> They have to shift Rollins over from RAW if they're really going to move Styles. Because Orton can't carry a brand as he's bland as hell when he's in the main event scene as a face and Nakamura is way to unproven in the US for him to be relied upon as a top face.
> 
> ...


 Nah, they need a heel.

Top faces will be Orton, Nakamura, Ambrose and Cena.

Heels they're short with Miz, Bray and Corbin.


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

Ronny927 said:


> I'd like to hope that Balor gets that treatment first. If AJ does get moved to RAW we might as well get a few boxes of tissue, find a corner each, sit there and cry.
> 
> :mj2


No way Balor is getting fed to Reigns. They're going to keep them away from each other. I just hope we don't have one of them on each brand.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

God Movement said:


> Let me mentally piece this together.
> 
> AJ going to Raw. I agree with, it's been alluded to, and I expected him to go when the next draft came around anyway.
> 
> ...


 Wouldn't surprise me, they want to sell brand PPVs.... a lot of matches on B and C tier PPVs was better than what we got at WM and SS...


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

One Winged Angel said:


> Looks like AJ is getting fed to Roman right away :mj2


Would be a very stupid move, so one I can see them going with.

If WWE had any sense, they'd understand that Reigns losing to AJ Styles does NOTHING to Reigns, it doesn't affect his rapport with the kids that love him, will probably not harm his merchandise sales at all - but it does a whole lot for AJ Styles in that he starts to get looked at in a different light by some fans, he gets another massive win under his belt and his star just continues to grow.

They need as much people over as they possibly can because that means more investment, more money. AJ Styles coming over to Raw and becoming the face that runs the place and beating Reigns is a GREAT start - because then you'll get Heyman talking about the beast who conquered the streak and there is your damn tagline for Summerslam.

AJ Styles vs Brock Lesnar (c) for the Universal Championship.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Erik. said:


> Would be a very stupid move, so one I can see them going with.
> 
> If WWE had any sense, they'd understand that Reigns losing to AJ Styles does NOTHING to Reigns, it doesn't affect his rapport with the kids that love him, will probably not harm his merchandise sales at all - but it does a whole lot for AJ Styles in that he starts to get looked at in a different light by some fans, he gets another massive win under his belt and his star just continues to grow.
> 
> ...


 I agree 100%. If AJ beats Roman clean right after Roman beat Taker at WM, it would make AJ look like a million bucks. 

But they'll feed AJ to Roman to assert dominance and further reinforce that it's Roman's yard. Fuck creating another star and more money.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

One Winged Angel said:


> I agree 100%. If AJ beats Roman clean after he beat Taker at WM, they could have made another big star. But they'll feed AJ to Roman to assert dominance and show the fans and further reinforce that it's Roman's yard. Fuck creating another star and more money.


Sadly this is true.

They've already given us Wrestlemania 34's main event. They've literally stated it on the previous Raw that it's going to be streak killer vs. career killer and they are FINALLY going to go with Reigns ending Lesnar's WWE career.


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

One Winged Angel said:


> Nah, they need a heel.
> 
> Top faces will be Orton, Nakamura, Ambrose and Cena.
> 
> Heels they're short with Miz, Bray and Corbin.


They'd be kind of lacking in both aspects TBH. Cena will be gone for months, Ambrose has lost most of his momentum and there's just something wrong with Orton right now imo.
Then you have the heels, who all took big Ls at WM.
They're going to need more than just a replacement for AJ imo.


----------



## MOBELS (Dec 29, 2010)

One Winged Angel said:


> Nah, they need a heel.
> 
> Top faces will be Orton, Nakamura, Ambrose and Cena.
> 
> Heels they're short with Miz, Bray and Corbin.


Ambrose turns heel in the summer and takes the role as top heel of Smackdown for the year, trade Rollins over and have him as the top face. Then we can have Orton and Miz as the respective #2's of the brand with Nakamura and Bray rounding out the rest of the main event. 

Rollins v Miz/Bray/Corbin/Ambrose (as a heel) is all fresh feuds
Ambrose v Orton/Nakamura/Cena are all fresh feuds
Nakamura v Cena/Orton 

All feuds that can carry Smackdown through till Wrestlemania next year.


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

One Winged Angel said:


> I agree 100%. If AJ beats Roman *clean* right after Roman beat Taker at WM, it would make AJ look like a million bucks.
> 
> But they'll feed AJ to Roman to assert dominance and further reinforce that it's Roman's yard. Fuck creating another star and more money.


Here's my thing, unless AJ's a face, I don't see why it has to be clean. Not saying he should be pure chickenshit, but a win is a win or it's supposed to be as a heel; he shouldn't have to have the Club win matches for him, but the idea that he has to play by the rules for the 1-2-3 is a bit off to me. Now if you're making AJ a legit face, then I see where you are coming from.



mobels said:


> Ambrose turns heel in the summer and takes the role as top heel of Smackdown for the year, trade Rollins over and have him as the top face. Then we can have Orton and Miz as the respective #2's of the brand with Nakamura and Bray rounding out the rest of the main event.
> 
> Rollins v Miz/Bray/Corbin/Ambrose (as a heel) is all fresh feuds
> Ambrose v Orton/Nakamura/Cena are all fresh feuds
> ...


Here's your problem, it makes too much damn sense. A heel Ambrose would really help revitalize him a bit for me, he's been a bit stale for the past few months and his lukewarm booking hasn't helped. The mic barbs he and Cena threw before Backlash 2016 were highly entertaining and I'd love to see that again in 2017/18. Hell, Cena could win back 17 against Ambrose in some fantasy booking situation. There are plenty of ways to go if they go through with it; that's why I think they'll drop the ball again.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

> Charlotte and Alexa are swapping. *Sasha going to SDL* is being strongly talked about.


Would probably be for the best if Alexa is going to Raw. Only a matter of time before we hear that Alexa and Sasha were in a fight backstage.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

Wait, these morons are actually really thinking of putting Sasha on Smackdown and separating her form Bayley after 4 months of slow burning?

You know what? I wouldn't even be surprised. Missed opportunity after missed opportunity regarding their women's divisions they might aswell go for the motherfucking Mona Lisa of garbage at this point. 

They don't care about the women, they don't care about the tag teams, hell they don't even care about the men. The long term booking is borderline non-existent.

*All they care about is part-timers and shoving Roman's 9inch bulging Samoan cock down people's throats.*


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Man... all that overness AJ has and they're gonna stick him in another Roman Reigns feud, which most likely Roman will just win. :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2

WWE, could I just have like one guy that doesn't have to be subjected to the wrath of Reigns' push? :mj2


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

Dr. Middy said:


> Man... all that overness AJ has and they're gonna stick him in another Roman Reigns feud, which most likely Roman will just win. :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2
> 
> WWE, could I just have like one guy that doesn't have to be subjected to the wrath of Reigns' push? :mj2


Maybe they might try an angle where Roman loses to AJ and snaps afterwards, going after him with a chair. :shrug
AJ really doesn't need another clean L from Roman.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

This superstar shake-up was a great idea. I'm actually looking forward to Raw tomorrow.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

One Winged Angel said:


> WOR quotes from reddit.


PWInsider said there was talk of AJ moving to Raw, but that talk had died down in recent days.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Lets be honest here guys.

AJ Styles is AJ fucking Styles. He's phenomenal. He'll be a top star in whichever brand he goes to, he's the type of talent that will always surface to the top because of how fucking good he is. If he goes to RAW, he'll be fine. He's probably the best in the business right now. It may be retarded storyline wise as he just came out last week claiming he wants to stay at SD at all costs but if they can make sense of that I'm okay with it.

The ONLY thing is, SDLive better get a great deal for AJ out of it. AJ is probably the hottest commodity in the WWE right now. You don't just trade AJ for Zayn. SD better get Rollins & KO for the AJ trade.


----------



## M.R.K (Jun 29, 2016)

The Phenom. said:


> Lets be honest here guys.
> 
> AJ Styles is AJ fucking Styles. He's phenomenal. He'll be a top star in whichever brand he goes to, he's the type of talent that will always surface to the top because of how fucking good he is. If he goes to RAW, he'll be fine. He's probably the best in the business right now. It may be retarded storyline wise as he just came out last week claiming he wants to stay at SD at all costs but if they can make sense of that I'm okay with it.
> 
> The ONLY thing is, SDLive better get a great deal for AJ out of it. AJ is probably the hottest commodity in the WWE right now. You don't just trade AJ for Zayn. SD better get Rollins & KO for the AJ trade.


This one for two trades never really live upto the expectations. If a huge star is moving brands, he should be traded for another ONE huge star. Both Seth Rollins and Kevin Owens for AJ Styles does not really equal up the trade.

By that means, SDLive should only settle for a trade of AJ Styles for Roman Reigns. Like it or not, he is the hottest commodity now, especially after the Wrestlemania main event.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

M.R.K said:


> This one for two trades never really live upto the expectations. If a huge star is moving brands, he should be traded for another ONE huge star. Both Seth Rollins and Kevin Owens for AJ Styles does not really equal up the trade.
> 
> By that means, SDLive should only settle for a trade of AJ Styles for Roman Reigns. Like it or not, he is the hottest commodity now, especially after the Wrestlemania main event.


I hear you.

Sorry if my post was confusing but I meant in the end SD should get two big stars like Rollins & KO. Not necessarily straight up for AJ. They'd probably trade Rollins for AJ. But SD should make another trade like...Corbin for KO...where KO is a much better talent where it balances the AJ trade.


----------



## WRESTLINGMASTER23 (Mar 4, 2005)

It should be a good show tomorrow and Tuesday.


----------



## ExGrodzki (Apr 27, 2013)

Praying AJ stays on Smackdown,

but if he does go to RAW, I would LOVE an AJ vs Cesaro match.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

I'm praying for Maryse and Miz stays on SmackDown


----------



## Jess91 (Feb 19, 2017)

I don't know why but I want to see a Carmella, enzo and big cass reunion.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

They built Nakamura up into a big spot on Tuesday by debuting him at 9pm where the advertisement was a John Cena call out. They gave him the big entrance, people tuning in at home saw this cool guy doing his gestures and big entrance with the fans singing his theme song, but making him the top star along with Orton would be a mistake at this point and it's not even because of Nakamura, but historically, Randy Orton doesn't bring viewers in. It's not a good spot for Shinsuke to be in so soon. Why they don't put a Rollins or Balor on the brand to make things easier on Nakamura to start is beyond me. Maybe they do it, maybe not, I don't know, it should be Rollins since Rollins he's worked everyone there is to work on Raw and has run his course on Raw imo.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Chad 2 Badd said:


> They built Nakamura up into a big spot on Tuesday by debuting him at 9pm where the advertisement was a John Cena call out. They gave him the big entrance, people tuning in at home saw this cool guy doing his gestures and big entrance with the fans singing his theme song, but making him the top star along with Orton would be a mistake at this point and it's not even because of Nakamura, but historically, Randy Orton doesn't bring viewers in. It's not a good spot for Shinsuke to be in so soon. Why they don't put a Rollins or Balor on the brand to make things easier on Nakamura to start is beyond me. Maybe they do it, maybe not, I don't know, it should be Rollins since Rollins he's worked everyone there is to work on Raw and has run his course on Raw imo.


I'd like to see this group on SDL.

Rollins
AJ
Nakamura
Miz
Rusev
Cesaro
Corbin


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

So Aj is gonna get fed to Reigns in RAW and we will have Charlotte vs Sasha for the 35345345348568th time in Smackdown after they bury the rest of the women there? Boy it is gonna be a few rough months


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

I am very curious to see how SD comes out of this "shakeup" as usually it gets to be totally pillaged during these things


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'll be surprised if they move Ambrose to Raw now. If they'd taken the IC title from him last week, then I might have agreed. But sincde he still has it, I think he's staying put.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

I hope they give at least a few big names to SD if they're gonna rip away Styles. And do the same with the women as well because giving Raw everything would be terrible for SD.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I'll be surprised if they move Ambrose to Raw now. If they'd taken the IC title from him last week, then I might have agreed. But sincde he still has it, I think he's staying put.


Unless Ambrose and KO are traded for each other.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

I don't buy the Sasha to smackdown rumours.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

I still can't believe they put the fucking title on Randy Orton.


----------



## HandsomeRTruth (Feb 22, 2017)

Shinsuke was brought over to be a scapegoat for when viewers tune out of a show where Randy Orton is a babyface champ. It's like they almost forget how Smackdown went down the tubes when they tried to pass the baton from Edge to Orton after Edge retired.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Looks like AJ is for sure going to RAW


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

Mra22 said:


> Looks like AJ is for sure going to RAW


If those images are true, def looks like Styles to Raw and Charlotte to SD. 

They're probably going to change one from each category.

1 Main eventer
1 Woman
1 Tag team
1 mid-carder


Raw gets:
Styles
Alexa Bliss
Breezango
Baron Corbin 

SD gets:
Samoa Joe
Charlotte
New Day
Sami Zayn


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

The One Man Gang said:


> If those images are true, def looks like Styles to Raw and Charlotte to SD.
> 
> They're probably going to change one from each category.
> 
> ...


Smackdown will be terrible then...


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

Mra22 said:


> Smackdown will be terrible then...


So nothing will change. :xavier


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

The only person that could fill the hole AJ leaves is Seth Rollins. And even then, I think SD will need another name like Samoa Joe or KO. Preferably KO.

AJ is THAT important to Smackdown.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I know there's space for Hideo to finally be someone in NXT, but I say end his run there. He's 36 already. Bring him to RAW as the third guy in the partnership with KO and Joe. 

KO
Joe
Itami

^^Legit, bad-assery fugg-u-uppers!

Then again, Rollins with Itami and Bálor as his top allies, outside of The Shield would be boss too.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

I honestly see no benefits from moving Styles to Raw.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

AngryConsumer said:


> I honestly see no benefits from moving Styles to Raw.


Joe, Bálor and Lesnar are there. Those are the three guys I want to see him face, besides Roode, who should come up to RAW.. or SDL... not sure.


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

AngryConsumer said:


> I honestly see no benefits from moving Styles to Raw.


Most AJ fans seemingly agree with you. I've only seen a few saying that they want him to be on Raw with the "big boys" or whatever. Interestingly they happen to all be Reigns fans


----------



## THA_WRESTER (Sep 29, 2011)

The fact that it's tonight has me high on anticipation, so here goes my predictions.

*Raw:*
Cena, Styles, Reigns, Balor & Lesnar, Baron Corbin, Samoa Joe, Kevin Owens
Luke Harper, Dolph Ziggler, Chris Jericho, Jinder Mahal, Curt Hawkins, Sheamus, Cesaro, Big Show, Marc Henry
Bayley, Asuka, Paige, Nikki Bella & Alexa Bliss, Sasha Banks, Emma, Dana Brooke
AA, The Revival, The Hardy'z, Sheamus/Cesaro, Anderson/Gallows

*Smackdown:*
Nakamura, Orton, Rollins, Sami Zayn, Austin Aries & Wyatt, Strowman, Rusev, The Miz, Dean Ambrose
Shelton, Apollo, Mojo Rawley, Ty Dillenger, Bo Dallas, Elias Samson, Kane, Aiden English
Naomi, Becky Lynch, Mickie James, Tamina & Charlotte, Carmella, Natalya
The New Day, Enzo/Cass, Heath Slater/Rhyno & The Uso's, The Wyatt's, The Ascension


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

CesaroSwing said:


> Most AJ fans seemingly agree with you. *I've only seen a few saying that they want him to be on Raw with the "big boys" or whatever. Interestingly they happen to all be Reigns fans*


It's not Reigns "fans" saying it. It's me. I'm holding my hands up, I admit to everything.


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

I feel like Charlotte *has *to go to Smackdown. She's accomplished everything she can over on Raw and has fought everyone. Just, for the love of God, keep her and Sasha apart. They need some distance for a year or two.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

AngryConsumer said:


> I honestly see no benefits from moving Styles to Raw.


He can't win the world title for at least a year. In my eyes, that's a huge benefit.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I honestly don't mind if AJ goes to Raw. I just don't want Smackdown to get fucked in this draft like I fear they will.

Raw already has Rollins, Reigns, Balor, Strowman, Owens, Lesnar, etc. If they get Styles and one of those names doesn't go over in return, that's bullshit. You're stacking one show at the sacrifice of another that's not how you do a brand split. And really, if you have too many guys in that mix one or more will get lost in the shuffle and that shouldn't happen.

I would love to see AJ face guys like Owens, Joe, Reigns, Strowman, etc. But Smackdown needs a better hand dealt to them at the end of this Shake up. Unfortunately though, I'm not holding my breath on that happening. Hope I'm wrong.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Apollo Crews to RAW.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/851534578288279552


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

So how are they doing this? We see all the drafts from Smackdown to Raw tonight? And then see the Raw to Smackdown ones tomorrow? Or a mix?


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

What A Maneuver said:


> So how are they doing this? We see all the drafts from Smackdown to Raw tonight? And then see the Raw to Smackdown ones tomorrow? Or a mix?


No clue. They really haven't given many details.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

december_blue said:


> Apollo Crews to RAW.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/851534578288279552


Wow.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

What A Maneuver said:


> So how are they doing this? We see all the drafts from Smackdown to Raw tonight? And then see the Raw to Smackdown ones tomorrow? Or a mix?


I'm guessing the WWE doesn't even 100% know how they are doing this yet completely:lol

If they move Styles to Raw right after debuting Nakamura on SDL :mj2


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Apollo Crews. Shook and still smiling. :lol


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> I'm guessing the WWE doesn't even 100% know how they are doing this yet completely:lol
> 
> If they move Styles to Raw right after debuting Nakamura on SDL :mj2


I'm sure they don't :lol

It feels downright cruel to take Styles off Smackdown RIGHT after Nakamura debuts. But it'd be typical WWE, delaying a great thing for no purpose other than to mess with its audience.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

God Movement said:


> Wow.


That wouldn't be a sarcastic wow by any chance would it.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

TD Stinger said:


> That wouldn't be a sarcastic wow by any chance would it.


Indeed.


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

God Movement said:


> It's not Reigns "fans" saying it. It's me. I'm holding my hands up, I admit to everything.


I'll admit that that quote was taken off your post specifically, and that was a bit of a dick move, but that is seemingly the thoughts of a lot of people. I know WWErandomnumbers was saying it but I have seen it a lot in this thread. Maybe I'm just reading your posts without realizing (I don't always remember who posts what) and if so my bad.


----------



## Mankind Rick (Jan 23, 2015)

Hoping Styles and Bliss stay on Smackdown as I'm going to Smackdown next month and they're the two reasons I chose Smackdown over Raw. Miz & Maryse have been killing it on SDL too.
Please God do not let Roman Reigns move over to Smackdown!
In the grand scheme of things Bliss for Flair does make sense. There's no more feuds for Charlotte on Raw.
Styles should stay on Smackdown though, should be the no1 face.
Not too bothered about anyone else switching.


----------



## BehindYou (Jun 16, 2011)

With Crews gone expect SD live to never be the same again and rating to drop significantly.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Oh Apollo. Lmao.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Apollo was on Smackdown?


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable (Feb 12, 2017)

BehindYou said:


> With Crews gone expect SD live to never be the same again and rating to drop significantly.


The A star is off the A show. :flair


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

:lol Apollo Crews.

Well I hope there's something better for him on Raw...but I doubt it.


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

If they got rid of Crew's "I'm just happy to be here" gimmick he could be a serious upper midcarder, dude is basically an athletic bobby lashley ( who is pretty athletic in his own right) but my God does his character SUCK, I'm not saying make him Heel but make him a non-smiling, no nonsense tweenerish ass kicker for sure.


----------



## BehindYou (Jun 16, 2011)

Rated Phenomenal said:


> If they got rid of Crew's "I'm just happy to be here" gimmick he could be a serious upper midcarder, dude is basically an athletic bobby lashley ( who is pretty athletic in his own right) but my God does his character SUCK, I'm not saying make him Heel but make him a non-smiling, no nonsense tweenerish ass kicker for sure.


So the character everyone wants every face wrestler to be...

And like Lashley during his time in WWE, the dudes a total charisma vacuum.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Teaser. Former tag champs going to RAW. Doesn't say who the team is, but mentions that they could either be former SD or NXT tag champs.

American Alpha?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/851555525367971841


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

As if SD's tag division isn't shitty enough.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

American Alpha or DIY? They've been hinting they could make the main roster jump recently.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

I thought of DIY. SD can't lose another team.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Architect-Rollins said:


> American Alpha or DIY? They've been hinting they could make the main roster jump recently.


It could also be Heath Slater/Rhyno. They were the first SD Tag Champs.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

The Raw Smackdown said:


> It could also be Heath Slater/Rhyno. They were the first SD Tag Champs.


Could be anyone really.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

december_blue said:


> Teaser. Former tag champs going to RAW. Doesn't say who the team is, but mentions that they could either be former SD or NXT tag champs.
> 
> American Alpha?
> 
> ...


Watch it be the fucking Headbangers :booklel


----------



## BehindYou (Jun 16, 2011)

If they move Alpha over than they may as well have the Usos 'injure' atleast one person in the other what, 2 teams, than have them come over and make tag teams Raw exclusive.

Cause that leaves barely a division on SD anyways.


----------



## tducey (Apr 12, 2011)

An Alpha feud with the Hardys would be good. Face vs. face can work. Have the Hardys put Alpha over at Summer slam as well for the belts.


----------



## The Cowboy!! (Aug 18, 2012)

Seems like a full on kinda thing, thought it'd be just a small draft! But with Apollo gone and a tag team I can see quite a few switches tonight


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

The Raw Smackdown said:


> It could also be Heath Slater/Rhyno. They were the first SD Tag Champs.


Slater/Rhino for Revival!


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

This is off to a great start.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Architect-Rollins said:


> Could be anyone really.


True.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

My predictions:

Charlotte to Smackdown
Alexa to Raw
Sami Zayn to Smackdown
Kallisto to Raw
AJ to Raw
Joe to SD? (Unlikely, but if AJ is going to Raw then they need to replace him in that heel role)
*If Anderson and Gallows stays on Raw, then New Day is going to SD. If Anderson and Gallows goes to SD instead of New Day, AJ is staying on SD.*


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

BehindYou said:


> If they move Alpha over than they may as well have the Usos 'injure' atleast one person in the other what, 2 teams, than have them come over and make tag teams Raw exclusive.
> 
> Cause that leaves barely a division on SD anyways.


 Yep, they need to add some good teams.

Trade New Day for Heath and Rhyno.

Bring DIY up.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Wonder if they'll have mostly Raw acquisitions tonight and then mostly SD acquisitions tonight.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Headliner said:


> My predictions:
> 
> Charlotte to Smackdown
> Alexa to Raw
> ...


Gallows has always been a good follower on Smackdown..


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Can't wait for RAW to get Alpha and SD getting the Shining Stars


----------



## FrostyNova (Aug 9, 2016)

Watch Raw get Aj Styles, Nakamura and Ambrose, all in one bundle. :lol


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

TD Stinger said:


> Wonder if they'll have mostly Raw acquisitions tonight and then mostly SD acquisitions tonight.


Yeah, they keep pushing that it's a 2 night event, so I think that'll be the case. Announce all the people joining Raw tonight and all the people going to SD tomorrow.


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

One Winged Angel said:


> Yep, they need to add some good teams.
> 
> Trade New Day for Heath and Rhyno.
> 
> Bring DIY up.



Raw - Hardys
Enzo& Cass 
Revival 
Usos 
Ascension 

Sd - New Day 
Alpha 
Gallows n Anderson 
Cesaro& Sheamus 
Diy


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Headliner said:


> My predictions:
> 
> Charlotte to Smackdown
> Alexa to Raw
> ...


This is 100% shitty enough to happen.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Anyone confident of an Itami call-up tonight?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Yeah, idk if SD will get a babyface. They already have Orton, Nakamura, Cena and Ambrose, so it means either Joe will go over or Balor will and turn.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

I was thinking it could be DIY, but it'd make sense for American Alpha to goto Raw, as Angle wants to work with them.

Also, it could be Rhyno and Heath. I read earlier Rhyno maybe going to Raw, so perhaps Heath will go with him.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Yeah, I guess it's not really a spoiler as there is always a chance neither ends up on Raw, but Elias Samson & Rhyno are apparently backstage at Raw.



> WWE NXT Superstar Elias Samson and SmackDown Superstar Rhyno are both backstage for tonight's WWE RAW from Long Island for the "Superstar Shakeup" show.
> 
> Samson has been expected for a main roster call-up after recently losing a "Loser Leaves NXT" match to Kassius Ohno. No word yet on if Heath Slater is backstage at RAW but as noted earlier, WWE has announced that a pair of former tag team champions will be coming to RAW from SmackDown tonight.
> On a related note, most of the RAW roster is scheduled to be at Tuesday's SmackDown tapings in Boston for the end of the two-night "Shakeup" event.
> ...


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

december_blue said:


> Yeah, I guess it's not really a spoiler as there is always a chance neither ends up on Raw, but Elias Samson & Rhyno are apparently backstage at Raw.


Smackdown is done if it misses out on the Drifter


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

How is this going to be stretched over two days? It's not as big or as grand as the roster split.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

JokersLastLaugh said:


> How is this going to be stretched over two days? It's not as big or as grand as the roster split.


Roster shake up stretched over two nights, 94 hour Mania crammed into one day.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Interesting.



> It appears The Miz and Mickie James may be coming from SmackDown to RAW in tonight's first part of WWE's "Superstar Shakeup" as both are currently backstage for the show in Long Island. No word yet on if Maryse is backstage.
> 
> As noted earlier, other Superstars backstage for tonight's RAW include Rhyno and WWE NXT Superstar Elias Samson. No word on if Heath Slater is backstage with Rhyno.
> 
> ...


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

I hope two tag teams and two women get switched each way. I feel one each way wouldn't be enough.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Those of you taking a drink for every time they say "Shake up" should call for an ambulance in advance. Alcohol poisoning is no joke. 

I'm betting you'll be at dangerous levels by....15 after the hour...6 minutes.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

Owens for Ambrose sounds good to me.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Ambrose is definitely finished now. :mj2


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

I don't see the big deal at this point. We still don't know for sure who is being traded to SD. So I don't think it is a big deal that Ambrose Miz segment. That is not to say they well feud, for sure. Owens to SD for Ambrose seems likely. I think Styles for Rollins would be a decent trade.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Curt Hawkins moved to Raw!


----------



## The Phenom One (Aug 31, 2016)

I can see SD getting:

Samoa Joe
Kevin Owens
Cesaro
Sami Zayn

RAW gets:

AJ Styles
Ambrose

Smackdown is supposedly going to start becoming like NXT with Triple H taking over, so his guys go over there, while they leave RAW with a chance to do The Club vs The Shield plus whatever Lesnar is doing as their draws, plus Miz.

Smackdown gets the indy guy draws. Joe/Owens/Nakamura/Zayn/Cesaro is a good roster to build from. Smackdown writers are better at character developing anyway.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

I'm guessing were getting AJ, Ambrose, Miz, Slater/Rhino, Alexa Bliss, Mickie James, Crews to Raw with Reigns, Rollins or Balor to Smackdown with Kevin Owens, New Day, Charlotte and Sami Zayn.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Never will get tired of Kurts theme with the crowds chant


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

So Rollins is staying. Greattttt.


----------



## AV9160 (Jan 26, 2017)

I think SmackDown will get Balor, Owens, Zayn, Charlotte, Dana Brooke, and The New Day


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Sending Dana to Smackdown instead of Emma would be incredibly dumb. Both wouldn't be bad. Smackdown's women need more quality workers.

Owens and Charlotte feel like locks for Smackdown.

Balor could go as well.


----------



## FrostyNova (Aug 9, 2016)

Im thinking smackdown will get

Charlotte
Dana, Emma, or Alica Fox
Owens
Zayn
New Day
The Club (reunites with Aj)
Rusev
Balor?

Just my two cents.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I honestly don't care who SD gets. It got purged. 

Sent from my 4009X using Tapatalk


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

So now we know who's gone to Raw. Here's who I think SD gets.

Kevin Owens
Charlotte
The New Day
Sami Zayn
Jinder Mahal
One of Enzo/Cass or Gallows/Anderson
One of Dana Brooke or Emma
Rusev

I also think they may get some more NXT Call Ups. I'm thinking Cien Almas or they might official get the drifter(or they keep having him drift through the shows) and maybe DIY.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

hated how they did this. I was checked out of the show within an hour.

Wish they had brought one more tag team to RAW from Smackdown. One doesn't feel like enough.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

The Raw Smackdown said:


> So now we know who's gone to Raw. Here's who I think SD gets.
> 
> Kevin Owens
> Charlotte
> ...


Or No Way Jose!

Sent from my 4009X using Tapatalk


----------



## lagofala (Jun 22, 2016)

RKing85 said:


> hated how they did this. I was checked out of the show within an hour.
> 
> Wish they had brought one more tag team to RAW from Smackdown. One doesn't feel like enough.


Are they reforming Lucha Dragons? We might see that happening instead of Kalisto to 205. Then we might see 2 tag teams going to SD.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

zrc said:


> Or No Way Jose!
> 
> Sent from my 4009X using Tapatalk


He could be a possibility too. Roderick Strong as well(Although I think they should put him on 205 live).


----------



## lagofala (Jun 22, 2016)

I think SD will get Owens, Zayn, Rusev and Lana, Jinder Mahal, Rollins, Emma and Charlotte, New Day and The Club.

Pretty sure the Raw won't have both secondary titles.

The only weird issue i have is how will KO vs Jericho be resolved?


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

After that rape & pillage of SD, I hope tomorrow night goes something like this:

Balor*
Kevin Owens (US Championship title)
Y2J
Sami Zayn
Rusev + Lana
New Day
The Club
Charlotte
Sasha Banks

Please.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

zrc said:


> Or No Way Jose!
> 
> Sent from my 4009X using Tapatalk


He could be a possibility too. Roderick Strong as well(Although I think they should put him on 205 live).


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The Phenom. said:


> After that rape & pillage of SD


I'm still trying to figure out what this means. Last I checked, they lost a couple jobbers and kept all their stars.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Zayn, KO, Cesaro and one of Joe/Rollins and SD is set.


----------



## jky2k15 (Aug 26, 2015)

They won't have both mid-card belts on one show. And Owens lost. And obviously Ambrose moved to Raw. Owens is a slam dunk to SDL. 

New Day has back to back losses on Raw to The Revival. Makes sense to put them on SDL where they can be near the top of the tag team division. 

I feel like NOT even appearing on Raw has to be a strong indication for you to move to SDL:
Rusev
Enzo and Cass didn't do much. 

Foreshadowing:
Zayn

Women:
SDL's women's division sucks. None of them have any personality. Bliss was the division and Mickie James was at least fun. SDL badly needs Charolette. I hope she winds up there. They need 1-2 more.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I'm still trying to figure out what this means. Last I checked, they lost a couple jobbers and kept all their stars.


There were many jobbers in that list but the problem is that SDL's roster was already razor thin so losing Bray, Miz, Dean Ambrose and Alex Bliss are huge blows in my opinion.

AJ and Randy Orton were the only one's kept safe, which is excellent - but for now they are depleted but they could really come back, maybe even stronger, tomorrow.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

The Phenom. said:


> After that rape & pillage of SD, I hope tomorrow night goes something like this:
> 
> Balor*
> Kevin Owens (US Championship title)
> ...


Mark Balor off, he's getting set up for a feud with Bray.

I think KO and Sami are assured, Rusev is out cause he has surgery on his shoulder, so questionable for him, New Day, Sasha, and Charlotte seem assured. The Club, idk, they'd be jobbers on SD anyway.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

The Phenom. said:


> After that rape & pillage of SD, I hope tomorrow night goes something like this:
> 
> Balor*
> Kevin Owens (US Championship title)
> ...



Smackdown won't get all those people. With Zayn winning tonight and them spending the time teasing him going to Smackdown probably means he will stay. Plus with adding Wyatt/Miz they need a face like Zayn around. Rusev is out 2-4 months, so they will probably wait until he's healthy to decide what show to put him on. Jericho is leaving after Payback and with the US title match set for Payback. 


One of Jericho and Owens need to be Raw superstars still. So Jericho will probably stay on Raw, with Owens going to Smackdown with US title. While we know there building for Sasha/Bayley for Summerslam. They brought Alexa Bliss on Raw to feud with Sasha and Bayley between now and then. While The Club will probably stay on Raw. Because they will need another heel tag team to feud with Cesaro/Sheamus, Hardys, Rhino/Slater. If the Club goes, then only heel tag team is Revival. So my guess is we see this...


Balor
Owens
New Day
Enzo/Cass
Charlotte
Emma

There will probably be minor pieces or jobbers but that will be the main group. Personally I think the shows are pretty far if they do this. Considering Smackdown already got Nakumara and Dillinger.

Raw-Reigns,Rollins,Ambrose, Strowman, Wyatt, Joe, Miz, Zayn, Big Show, Crews with Tag Team Cesaro/Sheamus, Revival, Hardy Boyz, Club, Slater/Rhino. Woman Bayley, Sasha Banks, Alexa Bliss, Mickie James, Nia Jax, Dana Brooke. With special attraction Brock Lesnar

Smackdown-AJ,Orton, Owens, Balor, Nakumara, Corbin, Ziggler, Dillinger, Harper, Mojo Rawley with Tag Team New Day, Enzo/Cass, Uso's, American Alpha. Woman Charlotte, Naomi, Becky Lynch, Nattie, Carmella, Emma. With special attraction John Cena


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

This is where things are weird because Bray got traded to Raw, yet said he's not done with Randy yet. But teased a future feud with Balor. Then Kevin Owens who seems like an obvious choice to go to SD with the US title, now that Ambrose is on Raw, is booked to face Jericho at Payback?


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Asmodeus said:


> *Mark Balor off, he's getting set up for a feud with Bray.*
> 
> I think KO and Sami are assured, Rusev is out cause he has surgery on his shoulder, so questionable for him, New Day, Sasha, and Charlotte seem assured. The Club, idk, they'd be jobbers on SD anyway.



Not really, all Bray did was announce he was coming to Raw after Balor match on screen. Plus it will be Bray/Orton for WWE Title at Payback. So they still have Bray/Orton inter-brand feud going on. Which makes perfect sense why Balor will move to Smackdown and start an actual feud of his own. Especially since we know Rollins isn't leaving with him feuding with Joe and Reigns/Strowman feud going on. While they aren't going to keep Ambrose,Reigns, Balor and Rollins all on the same show. So Balor seems like the perfect guy to leave and feud with Owens and AJ on Smackdown.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The Phenom. said:


> There were many jobbers in that list but the problem is that SDL's roster was already razor thin so losing Bray, Miz, Dean Ambrose and Alex Bliss are huge blows in my opinion.
> 
> AJ and Randy Orton were the only one's kept safe, which is excellent - but for now they are depleted but they could really come back, maybe even stronger, tomorrow.


Bray Wyatt, Dean Ambrose and Miz are presented as absolute, complete nothings. To use comparative roles, Bray Wyatt is Kane, Dean Ambrose is RVD and Miz is Christian. Those are not serious, important roles.

As far as trading Alexa Bliss for CHARLOTTE, that's like saying Smackdown got Hulk Hogan and Raw got Tito Santana.

SmackDown will get Kevin Owens, who compared to Dean Ambrose and Bray Wyatt is presented as a much bigger deal, having just come off a 6 month world title reign. They got Charlotte for Bliss, they just got Nakamura, who if you believe Meltzer is going to be pushed as the top star (I find it hard to believe but let's go with it to support my argument), and they will certainly get at least ONE other major star from Raw, which is likely to be Finn Balor, who, at this point, regardless of what anybody thinks of him is the 3'rd highest guy in the company behind only Reigns and Brock. They might even end up with Joe too, and at that point, it's looking pretty lopsided for SmackDown.

Now look, I'll admit here, as far as actual TALENT goes, they lost gigantically, but push wise and the perception they have as stars, they lost NOTHING.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

imthegame19 said:


> Not really, all Bray did was announce he was coming to Raw after Balor match on screen. Plus it will be Bray/Orton for WWE Title at Payback. So they still have Bray/Orton inter-brand feud going on. Which makes perfect sense why Balor will move to Smackdown and start an actual feud of his own. Especially since we know Rollins isn't leaving with him feuding with Joe and Reigns/Strowman feud going on. While they aren't going to keep Ambrose,Reigns, Balor and Rollins all on the same show. So Balor seems like the perfect guy to leave and feud with Owens and AJ on Smackdown.


Could be, Bray talks a lot of shit that comes to nothing at all and I guess Bray could always teleport over there and screw around with him if he needed to. That just seemed like a set up to me, though.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Architect-Rollins said:


> This is where things are weird because Bray got traded to Raw, yet said he's not done with Randy yet. But teased a future feud with Balor. Then Kevin Owens who seems like an obvious choice to go to SD with the US title, now that Ambrose is on Raw, is booked to face Jericho at Payback?



It seems like they will have two inter-brand title matches to end those two feuds at Payback. Since both guys had re-match clauses for their titles before the announcement of the superstar shake up. So at Payback they will do Wyatt/Orton, Reigns/Strowman, Rollins/Joe, Owens/Jericho, Neville/Aries, Cesaro/Sheamus vs Hardys and probably Miz/Ambrose/Zayn and maybe Alexa Bliss/Nia Jax vs Bayley/Sasha Banks. Then after this ppv they will set up everything how they want to going forward. I have a feeling Miz pins Zayn to win IC title at Payback(setting up a big feud between the two). Then Ambrose moves onto something with Joe or Wyatt for Extreme Rules.


----------



## squarebox (Nov 6, 2015)

a decent show except for Ambrose vs Owens for the 967th time.

Looks like Owens is headed to SD.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Asmodeus said:


> Could be, Bray talks a lot of shit that comes to nothing at all and I guess Bray could always teleport over there and screw around with him if he needed to. That just seemed like a set up to me, though.


Yeah I'd think they would be setting up that feud too. But considering they then set up Orton/Wyatt at Payback. Along with all other signs pointing to Balor going to Smackdown. Unless they plan to turn Ambrose or Rollins heel soon. But that also wouldn't make sense for Smackdown. Because they need another top face besides Orton and Nakumara. Considering Cena will be out a while making movies. I guess it's possible they could keep Balor and throw Zayn on Smackdown. But that feels a little two crowd for baby faces on Raw with Reigns, Rollins, Ambrose and Balor all being there. Especially tonight they pretty much promoted Ambrose as the shows top "Get". When they had him open the show and gave him the big clean win in the main event. So I think the purpose of Ambrose going to Raw was to give him a bigger push then he had been getting recently feuding with Corbin.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

imthegame19 said:


> Yeah I'd think they would be setting up that feud too. But considering they then set up Orton/Wyatt at Payback. Along with all other signs pointing to Balor going to Smackdown. Unless they plan to turn Ambrose/Rollins heel soon. But that also wouldn't make sense for Smackdown. Because they need another top face besides Orton and Nakumara. Considering Cena will be out a while making movies.


Why do they need another top face? They've only got AJ as top heel. KO's got a mid-card title and he'll be tied up with Jericho until payback.


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

why did the WWE choose the most BORING WAY POSSIBLE to announce this shakeup? No fun "random" graphic...no wheel....no draft.... Angle AND Bryan should've both been on here. 

It's literally the most lame way of presenting this angle. 


I hate the split


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Asmodeus said:


> Why do they need another top face? They've only got AJ as top heel. KO's got a mid-card title and he'll be tied up with Jericho until payback.



Because Smackdown will have their own PPV to set up for May 23rd. So they will start setting up some matches with people on the roster already now. But then after Payback, they will have three weeks to put together Backlash PPV. Smackdown will have AJ, Owens, Corbin, Ziggler as heels and all need guys to feud with. Having only Nakumara and Orton makes your roster very thin. A guy like Dillinger is there to replace Kalisto/Apollo Crews role with Harper. But with Cena not there and Ambrose not on the roster. Well there going to need another top of the card face. Other wise they will run out of match ups very quickly. Plus like I said before, Raw is too stacked with Shield guys and Balor right now. There's not room for all four to have big spots and makes no sense to leave Smackdown so thin to do that.


So this way you can do Rollins/Miz, Ambrose/Joe, Rollins/Strowman, Ambrose/Strowman, Reigns/Joe, Rollins/Wyatt, Ambrose/Wyatt, Reigns/Wyatt, Reigns/Miz for the rest of the year. With it looking like Reigns/Strowman, Rollins/Joe, Ambrose/Miz for Payback. Along with mixing in Lesnar vs those three faces. While on Smackdown you can do AJ/Orton, AJ/Nakumara, AJ/Balor, Owens/Balor, Owens/Nakumara, Owens/Orton, Corbin/Orton, Corbin/Balor, Nakumara/Corbin and mix Ziggler in some feuds with the faces as well. The point of the Superstar Shake up is to create fresh match ups for the rest of the year. Since all the match ups were starting to become pretty stale on both shows. If you put Balor and Owens on Smackdown, I think that does it. Especially Smackdown will have Cena for some PPVs as well.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

They only came up with this idea the day of last week's Raw right? Because it showed. They were incredibly vague with this from the start and while I never expected a full-on Draft, they could've came up with something better than what they did. How lazy. 

But AJ Styles isn't heading to Raw AYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

so maybe balor, the new day, owens and Charlotte? seems fair enough to me


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

imthegame19 said:


> Because Smackdown will have their own PPV to set up for May 23rd. So they will start setting up some matches with people on the roster already now. But then after Payback, they will have three weeks to put together Backlash PPV. Smackdown will have AJ, Owens, Corbin, Ziggler as heels and all need guys to feud with. Having only Nakumara and Orton makes your roster very thin. A guy like Dillinger is there to replace Kalisto/Apollo Crews role with Harper. But with Cena not there and Ambrose not on the roster. Well there going to need another top of the card face. Other wise they will run out of match ups very quickly. Plus like I said before, Raw is too stacked with Shield guys and Balor right now. There's not room for all four to have big spots and makes no sense to leave Smackdown so thin to do that.
> 
> 
> So this way you can do Rollins/Miz, Ambrose/Joe, Rollins/Strowman, Ambrose/Strowman, Reigns/Joe, Rollins/Wyatt, Ambrose/Wyatt, Reigns/Wyatt, Reigns/Miz for the rest of the year. With it looking like Reigns/Strowman, Rollins/Joe, Ambrose/Miz for Payback. Along with mixing in Lesnar vs those three faces. While on Smackdown you can do AJ/Orton, AJ/Nakumara, AJ/Balor, Owens/Balor, Owens/Nakumara, Owens/Orton, Corbin/Orton, Corbin/Balor, Nakumara/Corbin and mix Ziggler in some feuds with the faces as well. The point of the Superstar Shake up is to create fresh match ups for the rest of the year. Since all the match ups were starting to become pretty stale on both shows. If you put Balor and Owens on Smackdown, I think that does it. Especially Smackdown will have Cena for some PPVs as well.


They'll have Sami Zayn, too, and you're assuming they won't bring Roman there so he can put a checkmark on beating Cena before he goes over Brock at Mania next year.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

BigDaveBatista said:


> so maybe balor, the new day, owens and Charlotte? seems fair enough to me



Yep I see as Ambrose/Wyatt/Miz for Balor/Owens/New Day, Charlotte for Alexa Bliss/Mickie James. Since Smackdown lost Rhino/Slater, I can see them getting Enzo/Cass as well.


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

imthegame19 said:


> Yep I see as Ambrose/Wyatt/Miz for Balor/Owens/New Day, Charlotte for Alexa Bliss/Mickie James. Since Smackdown lost Rhino/Slater, I can see them getting Enzo/Cass as well.


then maybe smackdown get asuka and raw get D.I.Y when they come up, sounds good
raw got bray and miz because they can sell a feud without belts imo and they'll need that with brock absent


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Asmodeus said:


> They'll have Sami Zayn, too, and you're assuming they won't bring Roman there so he can put a checkmark on beating Cena before he goes over Brock at Mania next year.




I'm thinking Zayn stays on Raw. They did the whole angle last night and gave him a win over Miz for a reason. If Zayn was going to leave they probably wouldn't have hyped it up and they would have had Miz get the win last night. My guess is it will be Miz vs Zayn vs Ambrose at Payback for IC title. Miz pins Zayn and wins IC title and they do a big Miz/Zayn IC feud for the next 2-3 months. With Ambrose moving on to bigger top of the card feud.



BigDaveBatista said:


> then maybe smackdown get asuka and raw get D.I.Y when they come up, sounds good
> raw got bray and miz because they can sell a feud without belts imo and they'll need that with brock absent



Yeah but I don't expect anymore NXT call ups to post Summerslam at this point. I have a feeling Miz will be IC Champion again soon and go onto big feud with Sami Zayn. With Ambrose going on to feud with Joe or Bray Wyatt. I don't think he will be IC Champion much longer. They gave him that belt for his and Corbin match at Mania to be for something(same reason why they put US title with Jericho/Owens). While they took it off Miz knowing they would do the mix tag match at Mania. Now that there both on Raw they will probably give Miz IC Title back and Ambrose will be feuding with top heels on Raw.


----------



## Mr.S (Dec 21, 2009)

Joe is not coming. Owens for Wyatt is okay, I think it will be Sami Zayn for Ambrose, although it could be Finn Balor too (high chance). RAW will have Strowman, Wyatt, Miz, Joe & part-timers like HHH/Lesnar as the top heels. SD has an overload of faces - Orton, Cena, Nakamura, Zayn/Balor, Dillinger, Kane, Mojo Rawley, Harper (if he doesn't team with Rowan) so Styles is probably staying a heel for a while with Corbin, Owens, Ziggler. Roode if he is called up will likely go to SD as there is an opening. Joe will likely have a program with Rollins & then may get the IC title in a program with Ambrose & could have a feud with Balor as well. They just called him up to RAW & he can have many fresh feuds there!

I think Rusev(w Lana) is going to replace Miz as the upper/lower mid-card floating heel. He has got stale in RAW & can put over Nakamura, Dillinger & Mojo in SD. Surely they don't want to bury Joe like they did with Rusev & they value Corbin too. They need some with some long-term credibility who have a WWE Title match with a reboot & feud for the US Title too when required.

Bo Dallas will probably replace Hawkins who also has an important role as the low credibility jobber to lose in SD to new call-ups. Don't think they lost as talents, Zayn is a fantastic wrestler & actually decent in the mic & Talking Smack with Bryan may unleash his character. Nakamura is a bonafide star, top face or not. Owens is a fantastic mic worker & character. Charlotte is way better than Bliss. They will get the New Day & atleast 1 other top team IMO, possibly Enzo-Cass.

Raw has 10 Tag Teams now - 
Faces - (7) - Hardys, Sheamus-Cesaro, New Day, Enzo-Cass, Slater-Rhyno, Lucha Dragons, Golden Truth (when Kalisto will not have any major program in the CW Division, they can use him with Sin Cara & keep them relevant)
Heels - (3) - Revival, Club, Shining Stars

Maybe Golden Truth will retire but they still have a lot of tag teams - They should IMO send both New Day & Enzo-Cass to SD & with Charlotte, Nakamura call-up the week before, SD has a lot of depth - And their all-round story-telling is much better & with Talking Smack they can really develop a lot of characters !



Asmodeus said:


> Why do they need another top face? They've only got AJ as top heel. KO's got a mid-card title and he'll be tied up with Jericho until payback.


This is the RAW Line-up - 

Face - Reigns, Rollins, Ambrose, Balor, Zayn, Big Show & Chris Jericho (part-timers when they need them) & even people like Angle or Goldberg etc for a 1 off match. Balor & Zayn will be totally lost in this shuffle. They could totally lose 1 of Balor of Zayn as in No ppv can I see them putting more than 4 - 1 on 1 Men's Single matches (They will have Tag, Women's & CW in a RAW ppv).

In SD, Cena will be gone for a whole so you have Orton as the Top face, the new-call-up Nakamura who doesn't speak English, Dillinger, Mojo, maybe Harper or Kane. A guy like Zayn or Balor would absolutely shoot up & compete with Nakamura for being the 2nd top face behind Orton! So it makes sense for SD & their career too !


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

imthegame19 said:


> I'm thinking Zayn stays on Raw. They did the whole angle last night and gave him a win over Miz for a reason. If Zayn was going to leave they probably wouldn't have hyped it up and they would have had Miz get the win last night. My guess is it will be Miz vs Zayn vs Ambrose at Payback for IC title. Miz pins Zayn and wins IC title and they do a big Miz/Zayn IC feud for the next 2-3 months. With Ambrose moving on to bigger top of the card feud.


They've also teased the last couple of week that Angle doesn't like Sami and finds him annoying, plus the teased it a little with Sami winding up saying, "How serious were the offers from SD?" before he started jawing at Miz. I wish they would split those two, it seems like they're a go to rivalry, though, because they can be thrown into a random match at anytime without the writers having to fill in any blanks at all about why it's a heated match.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Asmodeus said:


> They've also teased the last couple of week that Angle doesn't like Sami and finds him annoying, plus the teased it a little with Sami winding up saying, "How serious were the offers from SD?" before he started jawing at Miz. I wish they would split those two, it seems like they're a go to rivalry, though, because they can be thrown into a random match at anytime without the writers having to fill in any blanks at all about why it's a heated match.




Yeah the fact there even talking about Sami potentially being traded on tv. I'm guessing it means he won't be. So far any talk of it has meant the guys staying on his show. WWE going for more surprise factor. That's why they had Ambrose, Wyatt, Miz and Alexa all popped up and AJ didn't. Even though fans are smart enough to read between the lines. Like Owens, Charlotte and New Day all jobbing tonight before they left the show. Just like Ambrose jobbed to Corbin last week on Smackdown before he went to Raw this week. While someone like Balor isn't involved in any type of feud and wrestling a jobber like Mahal. Or Enzo/Cass who lost last week and didn't do anything this week on Raw.


----------



## chrispepper (May 29, 2011)

I would have usually minded burying all the people that are clearly going to smackdown but you know.. it was on raw, and they need to get their guys over, I'm fine with it. I actually think this has worked out very well for smackdown who haven't lost any of their main eventers, and most importantly, kept Styles.

The Smackdown roster as it is looks pretty funny though (I've bolded who I think is going to be added).

Men:
Randy Orton
AJ Styles
John Cena
Shinsuke Nakamura
Baron Corbin
Tye Dillinger 
Dolph Ziggler
Luke Harper
Kane
Mojo Rawley
Aiden English
Zack Ryder
Erick Rowan (what does he do now lol?)
*Kevin Owens
Chris Jericho
Sami Zayn
Jinder Mahal
(Possibly Rusev)*

Women:
Naomi
Becky Lynch
Carmella
Natalya
Nikki Bella
*Charlotte
Emma/Dana (maybe both*

Tag Team Division
The Usos
American Alpha
The Ascension
*Enzo and Cass (didn't even appear on the show, and new day are feuding with revival)
Gallows and Anderson*

If that's how it works out, smackdown came out so much better.

Potential opening feuds:
Orton/Harper/Styles
Owens/Jericho
Dillinger/Corbin
Nakamura/Ziggler 
Zayn can fit into one of those, maybe a push up to the main event?

Charlotte/Naomi
Becky/Emma

Alpha/Club
Usos/Enzo and Cass


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Let's get tonight over with before we fantasy book shit cards 

Sent from my 4009X using Tapatalk


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Smackdown's losses last night were really quite minimal. I'm super thrilled that I'll be able to continue just watching SD and ignoring Raw.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

But surprised Miz went to Raw tbh but I'm glad AJ is staying on SD for the moment. He's in his element there and should be continued to be at the top of the card.


----------



## music mania (Jan 3, 2017)

*Dave Meltzer on WOR about SmackDown LIVE superstar shake up*

dave speculated that Bray took AJ Styles spot in going to raw

payback will be a blow off for Orton /Wyatt and will likely lead to Orton / Styles

he expects charlotte and sasha to move..

new day is going

kevin owens is going

dave says roman vs strowman could be a stretcher match at payback to protect roman from geting pinned


----------



## Ronny (Apr 7, 2016)

*Re: Dave meltzer on WOR about Smackdown live superstar shake up*

Best thing to happen to RAW, again please :ha


----------



## Sweggeh (Feb 12, 2016)

*Re: Dave meltzer on WOR about Smackdown live superstar shake up*

Better Bray than AJ.

RAW is gonna be a black hole with Lesnar and Roman there.


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: Dave meltzer on WOR about Smackdown live superstar shake up*



music mania said:


> he expects charlotte and sasha to move..
> 
> new day is going
> 
> ...


Can somebody tell me why the New Day should possibly go to Smackdown? Tag teams only get like one match per SD and most of the time will probably be spent on shitty New Day segments. 
And the tag team division will have even less time now because the History Makers are coming too. Fuck sake


----------



## Dmight (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Dave meltzer on WOR about Smackdown live superstar shake up*

More Flair vs Banks:banderas


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Dave meltzer on WOR about Smackdown live superstar shake up*



Sweggeh said:


> Better Bray than AJ.
> 
> RAW is gonna be a black hole with Lesnar and Roman there.


 Look at what Bray, Ambrose and Miz have been dealt - Lesnar, Roman, Rollins, Balor and Braun.

They're fucked, they'll never hold a world title in the 1-2 years with those four on the show.


----------



## Sweggeh (Feb 12, 2016)

*Re: Dave meltzer on WOR about Smackdown live superstar shake up*

Balor should come to Smackdown, along with Anderson and Gallows. It would create some potentially good storylines, with AJ and Nakamura already there.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Dave meltzer on WOR about Smackdown live superstar shake up*

Being given Wyatt as a substitute for AJ? :lol

That's like being offered a piece of gold, and then when you hold your hands to take it, Vince McMahon drops his pants and shits all over them.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Dave meltzer on WOR about Smackdown live superstar shake up*



Sweggeh said:


> Balor should come to Smackdown, along with Anderson and Gallows. It would create some potentially good storylines, with AJ and Nakamura already there.


 The Club and Balor suck. Forget it. 

I can't for the life of me understand how people still care about the WWE's piss take version of the BC.

I'm hoping Joe moves tomorrow.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Dave meltzer on WOR about Smackdown live superstar shake up*

No way Charlotte AND Sasha are going. Charlotte is leaving, Sasha is staying. Emma is probably going over with Charlotte if I had to guess.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: Dave meltzer on WOR about Smackdown live superstar shake up*

Assuming there's not some angle shipping AJ off to raw at the end of SD tonight, I think this pretty much cements AJ as a face from now on.


----------



## Red Hair (Aug 17, 2016)

*Re: Dave meltzer on WOR about Smackdown live superstar shake up*



Ronny927 said:


> Best thing to happen to RAW, again please :ha



Cmon dude, it just happened last night, people don't need a gif of it yet :mj2 :mj2


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: Dave meltzer on WOR about Smackdown live superstar shake up*



Dmight said:


> More Flair vs Banks:banderas


I love how they have kept them apart to keep their matches fresh. 
I will say that they should finally be able to compete in stipulation matches. Or at least main event a show or two. Just something that indicates that Sasha isn't being horribly mistreated


----------



## The Figure 4 (Jun 8, 2008)

*Byron Saxton to SmackDown, Otunga going to Raw*


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

*Re: Dave meltzer on WOR about Smackdown live superstar shake up*



> he expects charlotte and sasha to move..


:Rollins2



> payback will be a blow off for Orton /Wyatt and will likely lead to Orton / Styles


...

:fuckthis


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Byron Saxton to SmackDown, Otunga going to Raw*

JBL got his new victim.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Byron Saxton to SmackDown, Otunga going to Raw*

Poor guy, can't escape JBL.


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

I don't understand the complaints about SmackDown getting "raped", I really don't. RAW except Miz, Alexa and Mickie got the worst picks out of SD, literally all jobbers.

Hawkins? :lmao

Crews? :lmao

Heath and Rhyno? :lmao

LSDean? :lmao

Kallisto? (even if him going to the CW division makes sense, but still :lmao )

And one of the worst announcer ever along with Percy, OTUNGA?! :lmao :lmao :lmao

RAW got dem dead weights. This has done more harm than good really.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: Byron Saxton to SmackDown, Otunga going to Raw*

Well, anyones better than Otunga


----------



## Ronny (Apr 7, 2016)

*Re: Byron Saxton to SmackDown, Otunga going to Raw*



Stinger Fan said:


> Well, anyones better than Otunga


Not this guy:


----------



## Sensei Utero (May 1, 2016)

*Re: Byron Saxton to SmackDown, Otunga going to Raw*

Amazing. After all that comes out about that piece of shit JBL, they draft over Saxton to SmackDown so JBL has a new victim, and can bully the guy in-character, and possibly behind the scenes as well. Only in the wrestling business.


----------



## HeFiddledWWEburned (Mar 23, 2017)

*Re: Byron Saxton to SmackDown, Otunga going to Raw*

Just karma following the weak and playing victims their whole lives cowards. JBL will RUSEV crush him.


----------



## volde (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: Dave meltzer on WOR about Smackdown live superstar shake up*



One Winged Angel said:


> The Club and Balor suck. Forget it.
> 
> I can't for the life of me understand how people still care about the WWE's piss take version of the BC.


They have to do something with it to wrap up this topic. Like maybe Gallows/Anderson moves to SD and AJ just beats them up putting this dream about WWE's BC to bed.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

One Winged Angel said:


> The Club and Balor suck. Forget it.
> 
> I can't for the life of me understand how people still care about the WWE's piss take version of the BC.


Now I really hope Balor and the club come over to smackdown


----------



## BRITLAND (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: Byron Saxton to SmackDown, Otunga going to Raw*

I bet JBL requested this, Vince must have found a new source of pleasure watching us bitch about John "Bully" Leyfield doing what he does.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Dave meltzer on WOR about Smackdown live superstar shake up*

I think Gallows and Anderson are going to SD and join AJ to reunite the Club. Orton and Nakamura will be the top faces so AJ needs to stay a heel. Heel AJ is way better than a face AJ anyways.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: Byron Saxton to SmackDown, Otunga going to Raw*

I posted this already last night in the RAW thread...


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/2151705-otunga-traded-raw.html


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

*Re: Byron Saxton to SmackDown, Otunga going to Raw*

Rather unfortunate. I will miss how Corey Graves always pick on him. :lol


----------



## 2Pieced (Feb 23, 2015)

*Re: Byron Saxton to SmackDown, Otunga going to Raw*

I thought Saxton was badbut i give him credit he has improved

Otunga is still bad though.


----------



## Irig (Mar 8, 2014)

Wyatt vs Orton on Payback PPV just because they couldn't have Brock Lesnar defend the Universal Title on that PPV I believe

Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

*Re: Dave meltzer on WOR about Smackdown live superstar shake up*

Anderson and Gallows have to be moving. No way they keep them and the Revival on the same show. It's redundant(even if Revival are miles ahead). My guess is...

Owens, Zayn, Anderson/Gallows, Charlotte, Emma. Maybe some lower level guys as well to fill the depth spots of Kalisto, Crews, Hawkins.

BTW, AJ should be one of those "SDL for life" guys. They need a face of the brand and at least some continuity and AJ would be the perfect guy to build around, even at 39.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

*Re: Dave meltzer on WOR about Smackdown live superstar shake up*

I can't see Sasha moving to Smackdown when there are 3 feuds for her on Raw. One with Bayley down the road, Mickie and Alexa with Nia in there as well.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Dave meltzer on WOR about Smackdown live superstar shake up*

Well. Looks like Smackdown is going to be absolute shit.

I wouldn't be able to stomach an entire Smackdown just to watch AJ or KO, and possibly Emma if moved.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

*Re: Dave meltzer on WOR about Smackdown live superstar shake up*










'Shakeup'


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: Dave Meltzer on WOR about SmackDown LIVE superstar shake up*

I hope Sasha stays and Charlotte and Emma move to SD.

Owens is great, but he should not be the only guy of that caliber moving.

New Day will be a great addition.

Bray losing his own match type is :lmao


----------



## ShreveSStar (Oct 25, 2016)

*Who are five names from Raw or NXT should be sent to SmackDown tonight?*

My picks:

Kevin Owens
New Day
Cesaro & Sheamus
Charlotte
Dana Brooke


----------



## Ronny (Apr 7, 2016)

*Re: Who are five names from Raw or NXT should be sent to SmackDown tonight?*



ShreveSStar said:


> My picks:
> 
> Kevin Owens
> New Day
> ...


"The entire women's division has gotten better, and that's including me."
:ha:ha:ha:ha:ha


----------



## ShreveSStar (Oct 25, 2016)

*Re: Who are five names from Raw or NXT should be sent to SmackDown tonight?*



Ronny927 said:


> "The entire women's division has gotten better, and that's including me."
> :ha:ha:ha:ha:ha


Yep, I think that is why that promo was inserted in the show last night. So that Dana could look more strong as she goes to SmackDown.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Who are five names from Raw or NXT should be sent to SmackDown tonight?*

1, Charlotte
2, KO
3, New Day
4, Sami Zayn
5, Emma and Dana or Paige

Wildcard - Finn Balor


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: Who are five names from Raw or NXT should be sent to SmackDown tonight?*

1). *Charlotte *(nothing to do on RAW, and Smackdown has 2 mega babyfaces for her in Naomi and Becky)

2). *Owens* (You can't have the IC title and US title on RAW)

3). *New Day*

4). *Sami Zayn* (replaces Ambrose as Smackdown's strong upper-midcard / main-event face)

5). *Rusev * (Is he ready or not?)

If Rusev isn't ready:

5). *Enzo and Cass*?


----------



## THEYDONTWANTNONE (Dec 30, 2016)

*Re: Who are five names from Raw or NXT should be sent to SmackDown tonight?*

Charlotte
Owens
Rusev
Zayn
New Day

Clearly looks like SD need top heels if AJ just turned? We've got 4 top babyfaces who can't afford to lose really in Styles, Cena, Orton, and Nakamura. Orton could always turn though.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

One Winged Angel said:


> Look at what Bray, Ambrose and Miz have been dealt - Lesnar, Roman, Rollins, Balor and Braun.
> 
> They're fucked, they'll never hold a world title in the 1-2 years with those four on the show.



Balor probably going to Smackdown tonight. They won't have room for him and Shield guys at the top. Unless Rollins goes and Angle assuring him of staying on Raw was a swerve. Keep in mind Kevin Owens held the title for 6 months. They aren't just gonna have the belt on Reigns, Lesnar or Strowman. So who gets the title will be storyline based. Not to mention Ambrose got it last year when the show was a full roster.


----------



## ShreveSStar (Oct 25, 2016)

*Re: Who are five names from Raw or NXT should be sent to SmackDown tonight?*

Just curious, what could Rusev and Lana do on Smackdown if they were sent there?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Who are five names from Raw or NXT should be sent to SmackDown tonight?*

Sami Zayn
Kevin Owens (super annoying as they should be separate but Zayn going to Smackdown and becoming an upper midcard face would be good)
New Day
Charlotte
Rusev


----------



## Saiyanjin2 (Nov 23, 2011)

*Re: Who are five names from Raw or NXT should be sent to SmackDown tonight?*

Summer,Charlotte,KO,drifter, and new day


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: Who are five names from Raw or NXT should be sent to SmackDown tonight?*



ShreveSStar said:


> Just curious, what could Rusev and Lana do on Smackdown if they were sent there?


Basically replace Bray Wyatt. He could spend some months fighting Orton, Nakamura, and babyface AJ Styles.


----------



## ShreveSStar (Oct 25, 2016)

*Re: Who are five names from Raw or NXT should be sent to SmackDown tonight?*



redban said:


> Basically replace Bray Wyatt. He could spend some months fighting Orton, Nakamura, and babyface AJ Styles.


Makes sense. SmackDown needs a Raw mid-card babyface to be rebuilt, and Rusev could be that guy.


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

*Re: Who are five names from Raw or NXT should be sent to SmackDown tonight?*

Charlotte and Emma
Sami
Cesaro and Sheamus
KO
New Day


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

*Re: Who are five names from Raw or NXT should be sent to SmackDown tonight?*

I see it being:

Charlotte
Kevin Owens
The New Day
Sami Zayn
Rusev and Lana


----------



## americanoutlaw (Jul 13, 2012)

hey WWE how about use Kalisto in the CW div


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Kevin Owens
Charlotte
Emma
Sami Zayn
New Day
Enzo and Cass (thought it was weird they weren't on Raw last night)
Bo Dallas or Curtis Axel (since Raw randomly took on Curt Hawkins) trade a jobber for a jobber I guess.

Wildcards: 
Balor 
Rusev and Lana (replace Miz and Maryse on SD)


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Smackdown lost a hell of a lot of big names, so you'd expect them to get some back, Miz has been one of SD's stars over the past year, Bliss has been one of two carrying SD's women's division, Bray was just world champ, Ambrose is the damn IC champion...

Got to expect Owens, Charlotte, one of Dana and Emma, and Zayn and Enzo and Cass as a bare minimum.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

*Re: Dave Meltzer on WOR about SmackDown LIVE superstar shake up*



wwe9391 said:


> Now I really hope Balor and the club come over to smackdown


Makes sense. Should probably be the major storyline. Club takeover of Smackdown, then move on Raw against The Shield. 

I honestly don´t care who moves as long as Brock stays on Raw. The guy is a total brand cancer between his no shows and endless burials. I´d rather be on the brand with Reigns.


----------



## ShreveSStar (Oct 25, 2016)

Does anyone think that we will see a one-night Shield reunion on Raw now that all three Shield members are on Raw?


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

SD was robbed of virtually everyone with mic work and charisma. It's now pretty much officially the workrate show. Going to have to pass on that.

It's not as if RAW will be great all of a sudden, because the people in charge of creative are still retards, but at least you're likely to get a good promo every now and then. You won't be getting that on SD.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

New Day, Owens, Charlotte, Sasha and Jinder Veins are apparently going to SD. I imagine that at least another tag team should go there maybe Anderson and Gallows?


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> *New Day, Owens, Charlotte, Sasha and Jinder Veins are apparently going to SD*. I imagine that at least another tag team should go there maybe Anderson and Gallows?


Based on what? If it's based on reports, I would hold off. The reports were drastically wrong about who would be going to RAW.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

I think *the locks are*:
Kevin Owens (w/ the US title, putting over Dean before leaving, replacing Dean Ambrose)
Charlotte (putting over Nia before leaving, replacing Alexa Bliss)
New Day (putting over The Revival before leaving, to replace the outgoing SD tag team)

*Likely moves, but not certain:*
Sami Zayn (It would make most sense for Zayn to get a run at SD)
The Club (they put over the Sheamus & Cesaro and the Hardys, they aren't #1 contenders and don't have anything left to do at Raw)
Rusev & Lana (to replace Miz & Maryse, if he's not capable of making an appearance maybe just screen shot announcement)

*Hopefully:*
Sasha Banks (SD need a top face woman, scratch a heel turn on Bayley, move her to SD to replace Mickie James)
Balor/Reigns/Rollins* (Another big main even star would be very beneficial to SD)

plus a couple *jobbers*; maybe Bo Dallas, Axel, Jinder, etc.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> Based on what? If it's based on reports, I would hold off. The reports were drastically wrong about who would be going to RAW.


Based on reports and they basically already setting things up for most of these to happen. Owens will carry the US title to SD now that Ambrose brought the IC title to RAW. Charlotte put over Nia twice already and is not involved in any angle, same with New Day. Jinder Veins lost his match last night so he might be switching brands too.

The reports/speculation could be wrong but these moving to SD is quite likely all things considered.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Speaking of reports, I saw a report saying that Paul Heyman is backstage at SmackDown today.


----------



## Tapsalyn (Mar 27, 2017)

American_Nightmare said:


> Speaking of reports, I saw a report saying that Paul Heyman is backstage at SmackDown today.


All talent is supposed to be there.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

But that basically means Bray wins and Payback, and he and Lesnar go to SD.


----------



## Will Thompson (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: Dave meltzer on WOR about Smackdown live superstar shake up*



One Winged Angel said:


> Look at what Bray, Ambrose and Miz have been dealt - Lesnar, Roman, Rollins, Balor and Braun.
> 
> They're fucked, they'll never hold a world title in the 1-2 years with those four on the show.


 I also see this happening. I don't think WWE views The Miz as a main-eventer anyways (Despite how good he is) and he is likely to be around the mid-card for the rest of his career with an upper card feud from time to time to make someone look strong. 

Poor Ambrose though. He is likely to play 2nd fiddle to the other two shield guys (Who are Vince and HHH's favorites) for the foreseeable future. (I feel they are going to get the Shield together temporarily in the hopes Roman gets cheered again before his WM 34 match against Lesnar) I hope for Ambrose's sake they end up turning him heel eventually so that he can atleast showcase more of his personality because he won't be placed as a top babyface ahead of Reigns and Rollins. Feel bad for Renee too. I don't think it is fair to split up couples. Given they are on the road so much, being on different rosters means they won't get more then a few days every month together.

And I don't even want to think what would happen to Bray Wyatt with the plethora of top guys on Raw. Won't be surprised to see him squashed by Lesnar and Reigns at Summerslam and Survivor Series.

What I am worried about is 3 of Smackdown's top 4 full-time guys being moved in one go over to Raw. Alexa for either Charlotte/Sasha is a fair trade and the other moves would help freshen up the women's division on both rosters. And though I am happy that AJ Styles is still on SD, Smackdown needs atleast 2 top guys (Likes of Owens, Balor, Rollins though the last one is unlikely). This is a major shakeup as far as Smackdown is concerned because Raw will still have their top guys and gals when the Shakeup is done (Reigns, Rollins, Lesnar, Balor, Sasha, Bayley etc) but the men and women involved in the most highlighted feuds of Smackdown have almost all been moved over. It will take some time for the Smackdown creative and fans to re-acclimatize themselves to the new faces coming in. I hope SD doesn't bleed viewers over the next few weeks.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Dolorian said:


> Based on reports and they basically already setting things up for most of these to happen. Owens will carry the US title to SD now that Ambrose brought the IC title to RAW. Charlotte put over Nia twice already and is not involved in any angle, same with New Day. Jinder Veins lost his match last night so he might be switching brands too.
> 
> The reports/speculation could be wrong but these moving to SD is quite likely all things considered.


Jinder moving to SD over Zayn sounds so......dfgwxbnt33sdgfh  (Frustrating)


----------



## Tucks (Apr 12, 2016)

*Re: Dave Meltzer on WOR about SmackDown LIVE superstar shake up*



ElTerrible said:


> Makes sense. Should probably be the major storyline. Club takeover of Smackdown, then move on Raw against The Shield.
> 
> I honestly don´t care who moves as long as Brock stays on Raw. The guy is a total brand cancer between his no shows and endless burials. I´d rather be on the brand with Reigns.


Wyatt has just announced he is after Balor, would make more sense for Wyatts vs Bullet (not 'Balor' or 'The') Club on Raw.


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

I predict SDL will get: Jericho, NEW DAY!, Charlotte, Neville and the CW division and maybe Alicia Fox


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Apparently according to PW Insider:


Spoiler: SD Shakeup



Sami, KO, Charlotte, Sasha and the Shining Stars will likely appear on SD tonight.

That's a solid start. But I still think they need Rusev + Lana, the Club/New Day, and a top main event guy.

I was hoping both the Club & New Day would move to RAW but I guess that's wishful thinking. Probably Shining Stars + New Day/the Club.

Sasha. :banderas



Don't know how reliable they are though.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Owens - Would be stupid to have the US & IC titles on Raw, there's nothing left for him after Jericho anyway.

Charlotte - Obvious replacement for Alexa.

Zayn - Replacement for The Miz, a much needed move anyway.

New Day - A must for the Tag Division, first challengers for The Usos

Emma - Wasn't surprised to see Mickie move, SD need to even out the faces & heels, Emma would be the right addition for that. Naomi, Becky & Nikki as faces, Charlotte, Emma & Carmella as heels. Natalya can play tweener.

Gallows & Anderson - Another much needed addition for the Tag Team division.

Dallas - Perfect jobber addition, like last night with Hawkins I'd have Dallas come out but challenge someone then all you hear is... AIN'T NO STOPPING ME NOW!

Finally I'm not sure they will replace Wyatt as they gained Nakamura last week; however if they do then it could be anyone out of Balor, Joe, Jericho & Strowman imo. I'd love it to be Strowman, final segment of the night is with Orton, Styles & Nakamura, Strowman comes out and destroys all three to end the show.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Sasha on Smackdown kills any interest I could possibly have in that division. Another year of her and Charlotte swapping the title back and forth is pure cancer.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Daniel: We have a new Shining Stars for the tag team division!
Crowd: Who? Who? Who?
Daniel. No seriously the Shining Stars.
Crowd: Who? Who? Who?
Daniel: Goddamn it.


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

KO-Zayn 21 and Banks-Charlotte 26 :mark
Oh and the Shining Stars are trash


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

But in Vince's world Sasha v Charlotte and KO V Sami are fresh feuds on Smackdown Live they've never been seen before


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Golden Truth for Slater and Rhyno seems more fair. 



Sent from my 4009X using Tapatalk


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

I could also see Rusev going to SDL


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Dave meltzer on WOR about Smackdown live superstar shake up*



Will Thompson said:


> I also see this happening. I don't think WWE views The Miz as a main-eventer anyways (Despite how good he is) and he is likely to be around the mid-card for the rest of his career with an upper card feud from time to time to make someone look strong.
> *
> Poor Ambrose though. He is likely to play 2nd fiddle to the other two shield guys (Who are Vince and HHH's favorites) for the foreseeable future. (I feel they are going to get the Shield together temporarily in the hopes Roman gets cheered again before his WM 34 match against Lesnar) I hope for Ambrose's sake they end up turning him heel eventually so that he can atleast showcase more of his personality because he won't be placed as a top babyface ahead of Reigns and Rollins. Feel bad for Renee too. I don't think it is fair to split up couples. Given they are on the road so much, being on different rosters means they won't get more then a few days every month together.*
> 
> ...




It's no different then Cena and Orton on Smackdown for Ambrose. On Smackdown Ambrose already feuded with AJ, Corbin, Ziggler and had matches with Cena/Orton. The shake up is all about creating fresh match ups. Ambrose will end up feuding with Strowman, Joe, Bray and maybe Brock just like Reigns and Rollins will. Yes we know it's leading towards Lesnar/Reigns for the title at Mania. But I doubt Lesnar will hold the title all year. 


So who knows who will get the title between the time Brock loses it and Survivor Series/Rumble. Last year they nobody would have guessed they'd keep the title off Reigns/Rollins and give Owens a six month title run. So I think Ambrose will be just fine and I'm sure there will be plenty of Shield reunions. While I also wouldn't count out an Ambrose heel turn later in the year either. 


As for Renee/Dean I wouldn't be surprised if she ends up on Raw at some point. But even if she doesn't it won't be that bad for them. Since Renee not a wrestler and won't be working all the live events. So she can be with Dean Wednesday/Thursday and even travel with him Friday-Monday sometimes.



In Punk We Trust said:


> But in Vince's world Sasha v Charlotte and KO V Sami are fresh feuds on Smackdown Live they've never been seen before


That's why Sasha and Sami going to Smackdown doesn't make much sense for me. Having say Balor and Dana Brooke makes more sense fresh match ups wise. While Bayley/Alexa feud should happen over the next few months. Bayley/Sasha should be what happens at Summerslam. Raw losing both Charlotte and Sasha would hurt there womans division too much.


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

Rusev and Lana for Miz and Maryse
Kevin Owens for Bray Wyatt
Charlotte for Alexa Bliss
Dana Brooke for Mickie James
Seth Rollins for Dean Ambrose
Gallows and Anderson for Slater and Rhyno. 
Sami Zayn for Apollo Crews. 

Those are my bets.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

I can't see Sasha leaving for Smackdown. 

Them leaving Dana alone on Smackdown without Emma would be bad. She needs Emma in the worst way. The women's tournament and Summer and Alicia should refuel the Raw women's division.


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Acezwicker said:


> I can't see Sasha leaving for Smackdown.
> 
> *Them leaving Dana alone on Smackdown without Emma would be bad*. She needs Emma in the worst way. The women's tournament and Summer and Alicia should refuel the Raw women's division.


I don't know, they did a segment last night with her reading a book called "How to be your own Protege" they could have her be on Talking Smack and explain more about it and say shes trying to find the inner Amazon inside of her or finding her own or something like that.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Mutant God said:


> I don't know, they did a segment last night with her reading a book called "How to be your own Protege" they could have her be on Talking Smack and explain more about it and say shes trying to find the inner Amazon inside of her or finding her own or something like that.



With Mickie gone, I feel Smackdown needs Emma more than Dana. I feel Dana's not quite ready to be without Emma so I suggested that they both come over.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Cooper09 said:


> Rusev and Lana for Miz and Maryse
> Kevin Owens for Bray Wyatt
> Charlotte for Alexa Bliss
> Dana Brooke for Mickie James
> ...


Rollins is staying on RAW...


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

SDL needs a main event heel or two, they just lost two of their top three, and AJ is really cheered like a face. Baron is really the only true main event type heel there, if you consider Baron a main eventer. I actually don't but as of now he has to be.


----------



## chrispepper (May 29, 2011)

Greenlawler said:


> SDL needs a main event heel or two, they just lost two of their top three, and AJ is really cheered like a face. Baron is really the only true main event type heel there, if you consider Baron a main eventer. I actually don't but as of now he has to be.


Orton is best as a heel and they will get Owens

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

Putting Sasha on Smackdown would be dumb. Her and Charlotte need to be away from each other for a while, and Sasha keeps teasing a heel turn against her "best friend." Just put Emma on Smackdown along with Charlotte.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Can't wait for Sasha and Charlotte come to SD, Charlotte beats Naomi for the title and restart her feud Sasha just because :eyeroll.

I guess Owens is a lock, New Day is a lock, wonder who will be the rest


----------



## foc (Aug 27, 2009)

If Sasha ends up on SD that's fucking dumb. Instead of Sasha/Bayley feud we'll end up getting Sasha turning on her former Team Bad friend Naomi and feuding with her for the title. 

Cena must be extremely happy about Mickie going to Raw. Too bad we won't get Nikki/Mickie feud. It could have been really interesting and quite personal.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Jinder to SD!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/851948586824630272


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

So Raw will probably do Reigns/Strowman, Rollins/Joe, Ambrose/Miz for Payback. Then they will mix those guys around in feuds for Extreme Rules. With Bray Wyatt/Balor feud probably heading for Extreme Rules in June as well. While it looks like they're probably going to do Orton/Corbin, AJ/Owens, Ziggler/Nakumara and maybe Zayn/Harper for Backlash in May.




Greenlawler said:


> SDL needs a main event heel or two, they just lost two of their top three, and AJ is really cheered like a face. Baron is really the only true main event type heel there, if you consider Baron a main eventer. I actually don't but as of now he has to be.


Yeah it looks like Corbin is moving up to main event heel on Smackdown. At least until Owens drops US Title.


----------

